# مظاهرة فى حب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*منتديات الكنيسة بيتنا  التانى *_
_*كلنا بنحب  بعض  كتيررررررررر*_
_*مهما كانت الخلافات بينا  بس  بنحب  بعض*_
_*احنا النهارد  هنعمل موضوع جديد اوى:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_
_*فكرتى  مش  ملطوشة    هنعمل مظاهرة فى حب بعض:t32::t32:*_
_*انا بحبكم  اوى :ab6: *_
_*هنعمل مظاهرة من المشاعر الجميلة اللى بتدل علينا  ايو احنا بنحب بعض اوى*_
_*واللى هيدخل  مش هيقول اى عتاب ولا لوم فاهمين:act23::act23:*_
_*كل الكلام اللى هيتقال   هيكون حب فى حب*_
_*لا جراح ولا لوم *_
_*انا اول واحد هقول للعضو اللى  هيجى انى بحبك  اوى ولو كانت زعلتنى فى يوم من الايام*_
_*لازم تعرف انى هفضل احبك  مهما عملت :16_14_24:*_
_*ولو تقبل    ممكن تاخد عمرى لو زعلتك منى فى يوم من الايام*_
_*اكيد كلكم مشتاقين للعضو اللى  هيجى:t11:*_
_*انا هروح استاذن منه واجى :s:*_
_*بس يارب   الفكرة تعجبكم لو   مشوفتش  ردود مش هكمل  وهطلب من المشرف انه  يحذف الموضوع وهكون زعلان اوى:crying:*_​


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2010)

*فكرة جميلة اوى يا جوووون
وفعلا الكل  محتاجين انهم يشعرو بحب
لان محدش فى دينا يقدر يقول انو مش محتاج للحب 
واحلى حب هو حب الاصحاب والاخوات
وفعلا انا بحب كل اعضاء المنتدى كلهم اصحابى واخواتى 
حتى اللى زعلونى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

*الله يا جون كلامك جميل جدا جدا*​ 
*وصدقني انا كنت في الموضوع قبل ما اشوف رسالتك*​ 
*يعني قلوب الاخوات بتحس ببعض*​ 
*ربنا يخليك ليا يا جون وبجد ميرسي اوي علي الكلام الجميل ده*

*حقيقي بعزك جدا وانت شخص طيب وجميل واتمنالك كل حاجه جميلة*​ 
*وربنا يفرحك بجد مبسوطه خالص بالموضوع والكلام *​ 
*وليك مني احلي تقييم لشخصك الجميل*​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*حلو موضوعك يا جون 
انا كمان بحبكم كلكم يا اخوتى

بس انا شايف ان مكانة مو بالكتابات خالص
اكيد بيحتاج لنقلة


سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

*صدقونى دا هيكون اخر موضوع ليا هنااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*لو منجحش هبقى بجد فاشل اوى ومرضاش لنفسى اكون بينكم *​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل يا جون
ياريت تسود المحبه فى الدنيا كلها وبين كل اخوتنا فى منتدانا الغالى

فكره جميله يا جون ربنا معاك يمعلم


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*شو هايدا اللى بتحكية
اسم الصليب عليكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل يا جون شكرا لك


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *فكرة جميلة اوى يا جوووون​*
> *وفعلا الكل محتاجين انهم يشعرو بحب*
> *لان محدش فى دينا يقدر يقول انو مش محتاج للحب *
> *واحلى حب هو حب الاصحاب والاخوات*
> ...


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منا  عارف  انيك   كدا  يا بوووووووونى   يا قمرة  *_
_*على فكرة من  حقى انا بس ادلعيك لانيك اختى  *_
_*حد عنده مانع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
*نووووووورتى   يا قمرة *
*لازم تتابعى ماشى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *الله يا جون كلامك جميل جدا جدا*​
> 
> *وصدقني انا كنت في الموضوع قبل ما اشوف رسالتك*​
> *يعني قلوب الاخوات بتحس ببعض*​
> ...


_* الاهم من التقيم المتابعة  يا جدعااااااان*_
_*وشكرا على  الكلام الجميل  دا*_
​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *حلو موضوعك يا جون *
> 
> *انا كمان بحبكم كلكم يا اخوتى*​
> *بس انا شايف ان مكانة مو بالكتابات خالص*
> ...


_*ماشى  يا جوجووووووووووووووو*_
_*مش هتتابع بقى ولا  ايه:smil8:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جون
> ياريت تسود المحبه فى الدنيا كلها وبين كل اخوتنا فى منتدانا الغالى
> 
> فكره جميله يا جون ربنا معاك يمعلم


_* نورت يا معلم بس ااقولك حاجة*_
_*الموضوع  دا هيتحذف وبجد  مش هكتب حاجة تانى فى المنتدى دا*_
_*:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جون شكرا لك


_*الاجمل مروريك مرسى اسمشيال على حضوريك *_
_*مرسى خالص*_​


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 مايو 2010)

فكره جميله قوى يا جون
وانا فعلا بحب المنتدى بكل اعضاءه ومشرفينه
وعارفه انى مقصره جامد لانى مش بدخل كتير
بس دا لظروف غصب عنى
وكتير بدخل الاقى اجمل احاب واخوات بيسالو عليا
ربنا يخليكم ليا يارب
ولو كنت زعلت حد من غير مقصد حقه عليا وبعتذره من كل قلبى
وبجد انا بحبكم كلكم
متنسوش تصلولى كتير
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2010)

ايه الموضوع الجميل ده يا جون 

فكرته جميله اوى 

ربنا يوفقك 

وتتوالى المواضيع   مش تقول اخر موضوع 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*كان نفسى بجد يا مامتى  لكن الناس هنا بصرحاة متشجعش حد والافضل انى  مكتبش احسن من انى مدخلش   وانا بكتب الموضوع قولت انه  هيكون موضوع ناجح اوى  *_
_*بس للاسف مينفعش  هنا الكلام دا*_​


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كان نفسى بجد يا مامتى  لكن الناس هنا بصرحاة متشجعش حد والافضل انى  مكتبش احسن من انى مدخلش   وانا بكتب الموضوع قولت انه  هيكون موضوع ناجح اوى  *_
> _*بس للاسف مينفعش  هنا الكلام دا*_​





> صدقونى دا هيكون اخر موضوع ليا هنااااااااااااااااااااااا
> لو منجحش هبقى بجد فاشل اوى ومرضاش لنفسى اكون بينكم



*اممممم مش عارفة اقول ايه ؟!!
انت بنفسك قايل هيكون موضوع نقرب لبعض فيه و نظهر حبنا لبعض و ننسا اى خلاف او لوم و عتاب 
ايه بقى لزمته الكلام اللى بتقوله ده ؟!!!
جون ارشم الصليب كدة و اهدى .... 
 ... 
:36_3_19::36_3_19::36_3_19: وردة لكل اخواتى هنا فى المنتدى و ليك انت كمان يا جون :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2010)

تمام يا جون دة كلام السيد لينا بدون المحبة

نحن مسيحييون بالاسم والذي لا يعرف كيف

يحب ليس فقط اخاه وصديقه وقريبه انما 

العدو ايضاً فهو واهم ابانه يعرف المسيح..

واهم اولاً بحق نفسه وبالنسبة للتشجيع معاك حق:

اكثر الاحيان انا والاخ كوكو بنسطب على كل مواضيع 

الاقسام والمنتدى بشوف مواضيع ليا او ليه راحت

بصفر ردود..فمتزعلش يابني اللي مش بيشجع 

وعايز يرد على مواضيعه بس ويمشي هو الخسران

 من كل النواحي..

احييك على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع..

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## vetaa (24 مايو 2010)

*خضتنى ومظاهرات بقى وهيبقى فى طوب وكده*
*ههههه*

*بجد احلى مظاهره لما تبقى بحب وتتكلم عن الحب كمان*
*ومفيش احلى واصدق من حب الاخوات لبعضهم*

*ميرسى يا جون الموضوع تحفه*
*وياريتنا كلنا نحب بعض قوى *


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مايو 2010)

فكرة حلوة اوي يا جون وهتقربنا من بعض من تاني
لان فيه كتير بعدوا عن المنتدي وانا اولهم بسبب ظروف معينة
واتمني نرجع مع بعض زي الاول
ميرسي ليك جون وتسلملنا دماغك يا باشا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ماشى  يا جوجووووووووووووووو*_
> _*مش هتتابع بقى ولا  ايه:smil8:*_​


*يا راجل عيب
هاد كلام تقولو بردو
دة انا نايم هنا

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*منتدي فعلا جميييييييل جدا*
*احنا بنحب بعض اوي *
*بس مش بالكلام ياريت يا جماعة بالفعل كمان*
*اكيد انا بحبكم جدا*
*وكل واحد بيحب التاني *
*يارب المنتدي يسوده الحب والمحبة*
*لان ربنا عملنا اول حاجة *
*هي الله محبة*
*عارفين يعني ايه الله محبة؟؟؟*
*يارب يارب المنتدي هنا ابتداءا بأصغر عضو حتي لو كان زائر*
*لحد الزعيم نحب بعض *
*لان لو حبينا بعض مش هنلاقي مشاكل ولا اي خلاف بينا*
*"حبوا بعضكم بعضا"*

*من هنا بهدي كل اسرة المنتدي *
*ورد مني احلي هدية*
*




*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع فعلا *

*تستحق عليه كل التقدير *

*والحمدلله انا من طبعي مش بزعل ابدا من اي حد ولا بحب ان حد يزعل مني *

*لكن للاسف بيحصل احيانا سوء تفاهم لكن نشكر الله ان المحبه موجوده في قلوب كل الاخوه*

*واي موضوع بينتهي بسرعه *

*ومني انا كمان بقول ان** بقلبي محبه لكل الاخوه في المنتدى*

*ولو حدا في وقت زعل من رد الي بعتذر بالموضوع هون باعتباره مظاهره وناخد راحتنا فيه ههههههههههه*

*وبتمنى الرب يديم المحبه بقلوب الكل *


*شكرا على الموضوع بجد رائع ويستاهل احلى تقييم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* نورت يا معلم بس ااقولك حاجة*_
> _*الموضوع  دا هيتحذف وبجد  مش هكتب حاجة تانى فى المنتدى دا*_
> _*:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:*_​




وليه هيتحذف ومش هتكتب تانى يا مان؟


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*انا تعبت يا مينا *_
_*مشاهدات كتير وردود  قليله اوى*_
_*ودى حاجة تحبط *_
_*الواحد *_
_*وانا بصراحة مش ناقص*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* نورت يا معلم بس ااقولك حاجة*_
> _*الموضوع  دا هيتحذف وبجد  مش هكتب حاجة تانى فى المنتدى دا*_
> _*:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:*_​


*نوووووووووووو مش هنقبل انك مش تكتب تاني:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انا تعبت يا مينا *_
> _*مشاهدات كتير وردود  قليله اوى*_
> _*ودى حاجة تحبط *_
> _*الواحد *_
> _*وانا بصراحة مش ناقص*_​


*يا جون الناس ممكن تكون مش شافت*
*مش تفقد الامل :11azy:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انا تعبت يا مينا *_
> _*مشاهدات كتير وردود  قليله اوى*_
> _*ودى حاجة تحبط *_
> _*الواحد *_
> _*وانا بصراحة مش ناقص*_​




ما تكبر دماغك يا جون اللى عاوز يرد يرد واللى مش عاوز براحته احنا مش هنغصب حد يا مان انو يرد
كبر دماغك كده يا مان احنا اكبر من الردود والكلام ده كله


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

صدق_*نى مش عاوز  الموضوع يطلع بردود كتير بس موضوع زى دا لسا مبتداش ومحدش بيرد امال  لما نجيب عضو هيعملو فيه ايه؟ *_
_*مينا انا  بعترف ان  الخدمة مش بعدد المخدومين لا بعدد اللى  الكلمة اثرت فيهم *_
_*وانا مكنتش محتاج ولا تقيم ولا حاجة  كل اللى محتاجه اننا  نحس بحب بعض لبعض واظن ان دا مش كتير عليهم  نورت يا مينا  وصدقنى كفايه اهتمام الناس اللى رديت*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مايو 2010)

جون انا من رأي ابتدي في موضوع وهات العضو وكمل عادي
واكيد الكل لما يشوف الموضوع هيحبوا يدخلوا فيه ويكملوا معاك كمان​


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2010)

الله عليك يا جون انا كمان بحب الكل هنا وبحب روحهم الجميلة وان كله بيحب بعض ومهما حصلت خلافات بنرجع نتصالح تانى .. بجد فكرة حلوة اوىىىى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 مايو 2010)

فكرة روعة بجد تسلم ايدك جون
بس بجد مش عارفة ليه عايز تسيب المنتدى مع ان كل اخواتك هنا بيحبوك عايز تسيب كل المحبة دى وتمشى

وانا بقى بحب كل المنتدى من اصغر عضو للمدير
وان كنت زعلت حد منى طبعا من غير قصد اقوله انا اسفة
 ولكل المنتدى اجمل باقة ورد


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2010)

_*رجعنااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*تاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى *_
_*وعلشان الموضوع يفضل كبير هنبداء بحد كبيرررررررر*_
_* فى اول مظاهرة *_
_*لشخصيه من اجمل الشخصيات اللى فى المنتدى *_
_*انا عن نفسى بحبها جدااااااااااااااا  وبقدملها كل حب واحترام  *_
_*لانها شخيصة لا يختلف على حبها اتنين لانها اجمل وردة  فى منتدانا  الجميل  *_
_*الجميلة الرقيقة  صاحبة الصدر الواسع والحنون *_
_*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*_
_*كاندى حبيبتى ان طبعا بقول حبيبتى لانها امى التاانية  ربنا يخليكى لينا يا احلى ام *_
_*يلا  يا جدعان  الموضوع  دا هيولع   بيكى يا مامتى الجميلة *_
_*مامتى اسف كلامى مش قادر يديكى حقيك  عندى بس بجد انا بحبك اوووووووووووى*_​


----------



## ponponayah (26 مايو 2010)

*طبعا ماما كاندى 
من اجمل الشخصيات اللى فى المنتدى
اة انا متعملتش معاها اوى عن قرب
 بس بجد بحترمها وبحبها اوى اوى
لانها فعلا شخصية محترمة وحبوبة من الجميع
ربنا يخليكى لينا وللمنتدى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

ماما كاندي من اجمل الشخصيات الموجودة في المنتدي
انا برده مش اتعاملت معاها بطريقة مباشرة
بس من ردودها وكلام الناس عنها عرفت اد ايه هي شخصية محترمة
ومحبوبة من كل الاعضاء وكمان لاحظت انها حنينة جدا ودمها خفيف جدا
ربنا يخليكي لينا يا ماما كاندي وتفضلي منورانا علي طول في المنتدي​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مايو 2010)

انا بحترم امى الغاليه علينا جدا كاندى شوب
وبقولها ربنا يخليكى على طول وسطينا وميحرمناش منك ولا من سوالك الدايم عننا ابدا


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى ياجون موضوع رااااااااائع جدااا
اختارت شخصية جميلة جداااا وطيبه جدا جدااا 
فعلا وردة المنتدى حبيبتى كاندى 
ورد منى لحبيبتى كاندى 




*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 مايو 2010)

ماماا كاندى بجد من احن الشخصيات هنا
برغم انى مش اتعاملت معاها بصفة مباشرة
بس بجد اوقات كتير بلÇقيها حاسة بيا
بتدينى شوية الصور فى عز الÇوقات اللى تعبانى
حبة فى الجون يعنى زى ما بييقولوا ههههههههههه

ودى منى لاحلى ماما كاندى







موضو جامد يا جون بجد
تسلم ايديك
ومتااااااااااااااابعة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مايو 2010)

*ماما كااااااااااااااااندي:love45:*
* بحبك جداااااااااااااا*
* لانك بجد شخصية جميييييييييلة جدا*
* وبتحبي الكل وده طبعا واضح*
* ربنا يخليكي لينا بجد*
* ويحافظ عليكي*
* وتفرحي باولادك*
* احلي باقة ورد لحضرتك*
*



*
* وبجد اي كلمة ممكن اقولها حاجة قليلة اووووووووي*​


----------



## twety (26 مايو 2010)

*حلوة يا جون فكرة الموضوع*
*والاحلى اختيارك للناس اللى هنعمله المظاهرة*
*كاندى بجد رااائعه*
*من الشخصيات اللى بحبها حدا هنا فى المنتدى*
*وبعتبرها اختى الكبيرة بجد*
*انا بحبها جدا وزاد حبى ليا لما شوفتها حقيقى *
*قد ايه كنت مبسوطه جدا واستمتعت بوقتنا معها*

*ربنا يديها الصحه والبركه فى كل ما تعمل*
*هى انسانه جميله وبتحب الخير للكل وبتحب الكل دايما*
*ربنا يسعدك يارب يااخلى كاندى*
*وسامحينى مش بعرف بجد اتكلم *


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2010)

*ايو يا سيدى  شوف الحب  اول ما شافو اسميك نورونى ازاى   والورد  دا هيروح لمين بالنص يا مامتى   ماشى   ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## twety (26 مايو 2010)

*كله الا الورد والشاى*
*اكتر حاجتين كاندى بتحبببببببببهم*
*وانا بعدهم*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2010)

_*لا انا مش انتى *_​


----------



## جيلان (26 مايو 2010)

*حلوة فكرة اننا نختار شخص ونقطع فى فروته قصدى نجيب فى سيرته يووووه قصدى نحب فيه هههههههههه*
*ماما كاندى بجد من الشخصيات الرائعة الى ممكن الواحد يشوفها كفايا انك لو بتكلمها وانت مخنوق هتخليك مرتاح جدا وانت بتتكلم معاها او تحكيلها مشاكلك*
*بجد ام عسولةةة ربنا يخليها لينا ودايماً متواجدة بهدوووء*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2010)

_*شوووووووووووووووووور    يا جى جى *_
_*احلى شخصيه ممكن   نحب فيها   هى ماما  كاندى *_
_*بس خاليكى متابعة *_
_*ماشى*_​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2010)

مام 
بجد مفيش كلمة توصفها اهتمامها بلكل ورعيتها انا مش عارفة اازاى اصلا بتفتكر كل واحد بموضوعه لانى مام حد محبوب جداا والكل بيحكى معاها بسم الصليب عليها بجد بركة المنتدى 
كعلاقة شخصية بتهتم بيا جداا ام مثالية


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا جون

ماما كاندي من الشخصيات الجميلة
 والرائعه جداااااااااا
وانا بحبها جدا ودي 
اجمل واحن واطيب
 قلبي في العالم
وبجد وحشاني 
جداااااااااااا ​


----------



## سور (26 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا ان حد يعمل مظاهره للحب 
لان الحب بيملا القلب بالفرح مهما كان فيه مشاكل
واحلى حاجه فى المنتدى اننا كلنا بنحب بعض مهما حصلت خلافات
انا بحبكم جدا جدا ودايما باشتاق انى ادخل المنتدى علشان اقعد معاكم
اما ماما كاندى فهى القلب الحنين اللى بيضم المنتدى كله 
ربنا يباركلنا فيها وفى قلبها الكبير
ميررررسى جدا يا جو كنا محتاجين جدا للمسه الحلوه ديه​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*رجعنااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*تاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى *_
> _*وعلشان الموضوع يفضل كبير هنبداء بحد كبيرررررررر*_
> _* فى اول مظاهرة *_
> ...



*جون انا قريت الموضوع امبارح بالليل ومن ذهول المفاجأه

معرفش ارد قفلت المنتدى 

بجد ياجون مفاجأه جميله جدا  من انسان جميل وطيب اوى

قد ايه احساس جميل انك تحس بحب الكل دى نعمه من ربنا 

انا بشكرك  لانك ادتنى الاحساس الجميل ده  وكلمه الشكر قليله اوى عليك

ميرسى ياجون على كلامك الجميل وبجد كتير عليا انا حقيقى بحبكوا كلكوا 

وبحس انكوا عائلتى  التانيه  وبزعل لزعلكوا وبفرح لفرحكوا

ونفسى افرح بالبنات والشباب كلهم

ونفسى دايما احس بروح المحبه فى المنتدى كله وبين الكل 

مره تانى ميرسى ياجون وربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك 
*​


----------



## zezza (26 مايو 2010)

*ماما كاندى حبنا لها اكبر من انه يتعبر بالكلمات يا جون 
بجد هى ام جميلة و حبوبة لينا كلنا ربنا يباركها و يبارك اسرتها و خدمتها الجميلة و ما يحرمنا منها ابدا 

احلى ورد لاحلى ماما كاندى 




​*


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *طبعا ماما كاندى
> من اجمل الشخصيات اللى فى المنتدى
> اة انا متعملتش معاها اوى عن قرب
> بس بجد بحترمها وبحبها اوى اوى
> ...




ميرسى  حبيبه قلبى 

على كلامك الجميل 

انا كمان بحبك اوى 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ماما كاندي من اجمل الشخصيات الموجودة في المنتدي
> انا برده مش اتعاملت معاها بطريقة مباشرة
> بس من ردودها وكلام الناس عنها عرفت اد ايه هي شخصية محترمة
> ومحبوبة من كل الاعضاء وكمان لاحظت انها حنينة جدا ودمها خفيف جدا
> ربنا يخليكي لينا يا ماما كاندي وتفضلي منورانا علي طول في المنتدي​


حبيبتى بجد كتير عليا الكلام الجميل ده كله 

كلك زوق 

ربنا يخليكوا ليك 

وافضل دايما خفيفه على قلبكوا كده 
​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح

أولا موضوع جميل يا مستر / جون 

الكلام عن المحبة والمشاعر الى كل الى دخل هنا حس بيها وأتعامل معاها

حاجات كتير ممكن تتقال وحاجات أكتر وأكتر ممكن تتحس 

انا عن تجربة شخصية أتعاملت بكل محبة هنا ..... وهنا حسيت أن فيه ناس مليانة محبة وهنا 
مريت بتجارب جميلة وعلاقات حلوة جداً 

ولو اتكلمنا عن المحبة لازم نذكر مصدر ونبع من أهم المصادر هنا ....


Candy Shop :new8:


مش هقول عليكى ماما علشان انتى روحك ونشاط الواضح يؤهلك انتى تكونى أصغر مننا بكتير

يعنى حاجات كتير قوى ومواقف اكبر بكتير ومشاعر بتوزيعيها على الكل بلاحساب او طلب فى المقابل

بجد كاندى من أروع الشخصيات الى اتعاملت معاها وحتى لما شوفتها وجهاً لوجه لقيت نفس الشخصية اللذيذة المحترمة المحبة الهادئة الى هى كاندى الى على الانترنت بلاتغيير

اتعلمت وهفضل اتعلم منك يارب نبقى بس نصك او نص نشاطك وإهتمامك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> انا بحترم امى الغاليه علينا جدا كاندى شوب
> وبقولها ربنا يخليكى على طول وسطينا وميحرمناش منك ولا من سوالك الدايم عننا ابدا




ميرسى لزوقك يا مينا 

ربنا يخليك 

اما سؤالى  عليكوا ده واجب عليا 

لانى بحبكوا  جدااااااااا
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 مايو 2010)

حببتى ماما كاندى انتى فعلا حد جميل جدااااا
ربنا يحافظ عليكى ويديم محبتك الجميلة وتواجدك وسطنا​


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2010)

امى الحبيبة والغالية اكتير على قلبى
مش هلقى اى كلام يوصف حبنا الك يا امى
اشكر ربنا كل الشكر على وجودك وسطينا عن جد لانة شيئ بيسصعد قلوبنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعد ايامك يارب انتى وكل اسرتك​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2010)

موضوع جمييل جون
وفكرة انك تسيب المنتدى عشان الرودد قليلة قىمواضيعك قكرة خاطئة تماما
واختيارك لكاندى لعمل اول مظاهرة حب موفقة تماما
المهم الاستمرارية قىالموضوع دة ومش تكسل تكملة
سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا يا جون
ان شاء الله المحبة تبقى دائماً بيننا وفي المنتدى الجميل
وانا بحبكم اوووووووووووي يا احلى اعضاء​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2010)

*جميييييل موضوعك يا جون 
وأنت أبتديت موضوعك بشخصية رائعة تستحق كل التقدير والأحترام 
ربنا يخليها لينا 
ودى أقل حاجة ممكن أقدمها لها 




*​


----------



## SALVATION (28 مايو 2010)

_يا ابنى انت اخترت شخصية معها حصانة _
_يعنى مينفعش اننا منحبهاش صعب يا ناس_
_حقيقى تستحق كل تقدير_
_ربنا يبارك عمرها وحياتها ويحافظ عليها_
_بس برده صعب ههههههههههه_
_ربنا يخليكى لينا_​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مايو 2010)

*اولا بشكرك يا جون علي اللفته الجميله دي منك*
*ودا لو دل فهو بيدل لحبك القوي والعميق للمنتدي*
*وبجد كلنا بنحبه وبنحب كل اللي فيه من قلبنا*
*مهما حصل سوء تفاهم ما بين بعضنا*
*بس محبتنا الحقيقه لبعض*
*اقوي من اي خلاف*
*وانا من قلبي بحبكم كلكم*
*وعايزاك لو بتحب المنتدي بجد تكون متمسك به اكتر من كده*
*او تدايق *
*ميرسي ليك*
*متابعه معاكم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مايو 2010)

_*كلكم  فهمتونى غلط  انا قولت مش عاوز ردود على كلامى بس اللى يهمنى ان الضيف اللى موجود معايا  يحس بحبكم  ليه لانه اكيد يستحق دا*_
_*مش عاوز ردود   منكم  بس   دا  هيبقى  شى جميل لو فضلتو كدا؟*_
_*فكرو فى الضيف لو انت مكانه  كانت هتحب كدا؟*_
_*شكرا لكل اللى رد*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*ايييييييييييييييه يا جدعان*
* فين المظاهرة بتاعت مام كاندي*
* لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
* مش هينفع كده *
* عايزين مظاااااااااااااااااهرة*
*هتخلوني اتعصب عليكم يعني:smil8:*​


----------



## zezza (28 مايو 2010)

و على ايه يا روكا ..نعمل مظاهرة يا قمرة انت تأمر 
كانديييييييى ...كاندى هووو هووو 
كانديييييييى كاندى هوو هووو

بالطول بالعرض كاندى زى الورد ...... بالطول بالعرض كاندى زى الورد 

كاندى كاندى تحيا كاندى .......كاندى كاندى تحيا كاندى 

هههههههههههه ايه رايك يا روكتى المنتدى كله هيتلم علينا دلوقتى 
ماما كاندى حبيبتنا تستاهل كل حب و خير ​


----------



## sony_33 (28 مايو 2010)

كاندى طبعا تستاهل اكتر من مظاهرة
انا بفكر نروح امام مجلس الشعب ونعمل مظاهرة جامدة قوى
ههههههههههههههههه
كاندى كاندى
فعلا تستاهل كل خير
ربنا معاها​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مايو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*روكا   ونعم الشريك  صحيتى الموضوع  يااحلى  صديقة   *_
_*الموضوع من غيريك  كان هيبقى فاشل  طحن*_
_*منوووووووووورة  وانتى المسئوله عن اعمال الشغب   *_
_*وضرب الطوب وكدا  ماشى وخالى باليك من زيزا لانها  عضو نشيط فى جماعة ارهابيه*_
_*لتنظيم مظاهرات الحب*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*نووووووووووو مش كفاية برضه يا جماعة*
*يا جدعان دي كاااااااااااااندي*
*عارفين يعني ايه كاندي*
*يعني كل الحب اصلا*
*مش كفاية *
*عايزة نشاط اكتر من كده*
*والا هتعصب *
*وممكن عصيبيتي تؤدي الي....................*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مايو 2010)

_*الى المنتديات اللى حولينا ونجيب من عندهم اجمل وردة علشان نحدفها عليها  صح يا روكا*_
_*بس    يا روكا لو جيبنا ورد العالم كله  مش  هيكفى  انه  يديها حقها  دى احلى ماما  فى الدنيا*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*اكيد يا جون *
*دي برضه احلي وردة موجودة في وسطنا*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا يا امي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> و على ايه يا روكا ..نعمل مظاهرة يا قمرة انت تأمر
> كانديييييييى ...كاندى هووو هووو
> كانديييييييى كاندى هوو هووو
> 
> ...


*ايوة كده يا زوزا*
*خلي صوتك يعلي وتجيبي روك بقي30:*
*مامتي تستاهل اكتر من كده بجد:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*روكا   ونعم الشريك  صحيتى الموضوع  يااحلى  صديقة   *_
> _*الموضوع من غيريك  كان هيبقى فاشل  طحن*_
> _*منوووووووووورة  وانتى المسئوله عن اعمال الشغب   *_
> ...


*ميرسي جون لذوقك*

*زوزا نو مش تقلق دي حوة :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> كاندى طبعا تستاهل اكتر من مظاهرة
> انا بفكر نروح امام مجلس الشعب ونعمل مظاهرة جامدة قوى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> كاندى كاندى
> ...


*ايوة واكتر من كده كمااااااااااااان يا سوني30:*​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياجون موضوع رااااااااائع جدااا
> اختارت شخصية جميلة جداااا وطيبه جدا جدااا
> فعلا وردة المنتدى حبيبتى كاندى
> ورد منى لحبيبتى كاندى
> ...


اختى الغاليه هابى 

ميرسى حبيبتى على زوقك 

وعلى الورده الجميله 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك  وتفرحى بمرموره
​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ماماا كاندى بجد من احن الشخصيات هنا
> برغم انى مش اتعاملت معاها بصفة مباشرة
> بس بجد اوقات كتير بلÇقيها حاسة بيا
> بتدينى شوية الصور فى عز الÇوقات اللى تعبانى
> ...




ميرسى حبيببه قلبى 

 على كلامك الجميل 

والورده الحلوه دى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماما كااااااااااااااااندي:love45:*
> * بحبك جداااااااااااااا*
> * لانك بجد شخصية جميييييييييلة جدا*
> * وبتحبي الكل وده طبعا واضح*
> ...



ميرسى اووووووووووى روكا حبيبه قلبى 

انت كمان انسانه جميله 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك 

وميرسى جداااااااااا على الورد اللى بحبه اوووووووووى
​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *حلوة يا جون فكرة الموضوع*
> *والاحلى اختيارك للناس اللى هنعمله المظاهرة*
> *كاندى بجد رااائعه*
> *من الشخصيات اللى بحبها حدا هنا فى المنتدى*
> ...




توته حبيبتى 

وجودك اسعدنى يا اجمل توته 

انا كمان كنت مبسوطه جداااااااا لما شوفتكوا 

واتمنى تتكرر تانى 

انتى كمان بجد شخصيه جميله جداااااااا

ورقيقه  جدا

ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك يارب 
​


----------



## yousteka (29 مايو 2010)

واااااااااااااااااو يا جون بجد بجد فكرة حلوة جدا خالص طحن موت
و بجد انا بحبكم كلكم جدا جدا جدا و بحس ان المنتدى هو بيتى الاول مش التانى
و كل ما افرح او اتضايق ده اول مكان بجري عليه
ميرسي خالص يا جونا على الموضوع التحفة ده​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى اووووووووووى روكا حبيبه قلبى
> 
> انت كمان انسانه جميله
> 
> ...


*العفو يا امي*
*دي اقل حاجة نقدر نقدمهالك:love45:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## ارووجة (29 مايو 2010)

فكرة حلوة
وانا بحب المنتدى كتير وانتم صرتو جزء من عيلتي واعذروني لتقصيري 
بحبكم


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ايو يا سيدى  شوف الحب  اول ما شافو اسميك نورونى ازاى   والورد  دا هيروح لمين بالنص يا مامتى   ماشى   ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



ده نورك يا جون 

ماااااااشى الورد زى بعضه 

انت صاحب الموضوع برده 

هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *كله الا الورد والشاى*
> *اكتر حاجتين كاندى بتحبببببببببهم*
> *وانا بعدهم*
> *هههههههههههه*



لا يا حبيبتى 

انتى قبلهم  طبعا
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا انا مش انتى *_​



لالالالالالالالالالالا

انتوا الاتنين طبعا
​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

الله الله 
ياجون 
ايه الكلام الكبير 
والجميل ده 
يارب كل اعضاء المنتدي
يحبوا بعض 
وننفذ وصية السيد المسيح
احبوا بعضكم بعض كما احببتكم 
برااااااااااااااااااااااااافو  ياجون 
موضوع يستحق التتميز
ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلوة فكرة اننا نختار شخص ونقطع فى فروته قصدى نجيب فى سيرته يووووه قصدى نحب فيه هههههههههه*
> *ماما كاندى بجد من الشخصيات الرائعة الى ممكن الواحد يشوفها كفايا انك لو بتكلمها وانت مخنوق هتخليك مرتاح جدا وانت بتتكلم معاها او تحكيلها مشاكلك*
> *بجد ام عسولةةة ربنا يخليها لينا ودايماً متواجدة بهدوووء*




ربنا يخليكى يا جيجى يا حبيبتى 

ده علشان انتى انسانه جميله  وطيبه 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك يا قمر 

ويفرحنى بيكى 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*شوووووووووووووووووور    يا جى جى *_
> _*احلى شخصيه ممكن   نحب فيها   هى ماما  كاندى *_
> _*بس خاليكى متابعة *_
> _*ماشى*_​


يارب يخليك يا جون 

ياراقع معنوياتى 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> مام
> بجد مفيش كلمة توصفها اهتمامها بلكل ورعيتها انا مش عارفة اازاى اصلا بتفتكر كل واحد بموضوعه لانى مام حد محبوب جداا والكل بيحكى معاها بسم الصليب عليها بجد بركة المنتدى
> كعلاقة شخصية بتهتم بيا جداا ام مثالية



ياااااااااااااااااه با مرنون انا كل ده 

ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى

انا علشان بحبكوا لازم اهتم بيكوا 

وبحب اطمن عليكوا وبفرح جدا لفرحكوا 

ربنا يفرح الكل يارب  وبسعدك يا مرنونه
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا جون
> 
> ماما كاندي من الشخصيات الجميلة
> والرائعه جداااااااااا
> ...



ميرسى اووووووووى لزوقك 

وكلامك الجميل اللى بجد انا فخوره بيه  اوى 

ويارب اكون دايما عند حسن ظنكوا 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> جميل جدا ان حد يعمل مظاهره للحب
> لان الحب بيملا القلب بالفرح مهما كان فيه مشاكل
> واحلى حاجه فى المنتدى اننا كلنا بنحب بعض مهما حصلت خلافات
> انا بحبكم جدا جدا ودايما باشتاق انى ادخل المنتدى علشان اقعد معاكم
> ...



ميرسى على الكلام الجميل

ربنا يخليكى  ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2010)

امنا الغالية اللي مش كبيرة اوي احسن حد يفكر حاجة غلط

هي كبيرة في المقام فقط لا غير ههه

اتاخرت عن اللحاق بالمظاهرة للاسف ولكن كان عندي وعكة صحية في جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي هههههه

واحب اقدملك حاجة بسيطة






​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *ماما كاندى حبنا لها اكبر من انه يتعبر بالكلمات يا جون
> بجد هى ام جميلة و حبوبة لينا كلنا ربنا يباركها و يبارك اسرتها و خدمتها الجميلة و ما يحرمنا منها ابدا
> 
> احلى ورد لاحلى ماما كاندى
> ...




ميرسى اوى زيزا  يا حبيبتى

كلامك جميل جداااااااا

ميرسى على الورده الجميله 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> أولا موضوع جميل يا مستر / جون
> 
> ...



يااااااااااااااه يا ماجد 

معقول كل الكلام ده عليا انا 

انا كسبت كتير اوى كسبت محبتكوا اللى لا تقدر بمال 

انت كمان بجد انسان طيب اوى وجدع فعلا 

ربنا يخليك ويوفقك فى كل اعمالك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> حببتى ماما كاندى انتى فعلا حد جميل جدااااا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى ويديم محبتك الجميلة وتواجدك وسطنا​



ربنا يخليكى ليا يا قمر 

ويديم عليا محبتكوا ليا 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> امى الحبيبة والغالية اكتير على قلبى
> مش هلقى اى كلام يوصف حبنا الك يا امى
> اشكر ربنا كل الشكر على وجودك وسطينا عن جد لانة شيئ بيسصعد قلوبنا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعد ايامك يارب انتى وكل اسرتك​



ابنى الغالى جوجو

ميرسى جدااااا لزوقك 

ولقلبك الكبير ومحبتك اللى ليس لها مثيل 

انا اللى اشكر ربنا على وجودى معاكوا  

ربنا يديم محبتكوا ليا 

ويفرح قلبك يارب​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع جمييل جون
> وفكرة انك تسيب المنتدى عشان الرودد قليلة قىمواضيعك قكرة خاطئة تماما
> واختيارك لكاندى لعمل اول مظاهرة حب موفقة تماما
> المهم الاستمرارية قىالموضوع دة ومش تكسل تكملة
> سلام المسيح معاك



ميرسى يا جرجس 

كلك زوق بجد 

ربنا يخليك
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *جميييييل موضوعك يا جون
> وأنت أبتديت موضوعك بشخصية رائعة تستحق كل التقدير والأحترام
> ربنا يخليها لينا
> ودى أقل حاجة ممكن أقدمها لها
> ...




ميرسى يا مرموره يا حبيبتى 


على كلامك الجميل 

والورد الراائع

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك يا حبيبتى
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _يا ابنى انت اخترت شخصية معها حصانة _
> _يعنى مينفعش اننا منحبهاش صعب يا ناس_
> _حقيقى تستحق كل تقدير_
> _ربنا يبارك عمرها وحياتها ويحافظ عليها_
> ...


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايييييييييييييييه يا جدعان*
> * فين المظاهرة بتاعت مام كاندي*
> * لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> * مش هينفع كده *
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

الا غضك يا روكا حبيبتى
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> و على ايه يا روكا ..نعمل مظاهرة يا قمرة انت تأمر
> كانديييييييى ...كاندى هووو هووو
> كانديييييييى كاندى هوو هووو
> 
> ...




زيزا حبيبتى 

كسبتى جنيه دهب 

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر 

ربنا يخليكى
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> كاندى طبعا تستاهل اكتر من مظاهرة
> انا بفكر نروح امام مجلس الشعب ونعمل مظاهرة جامدة قوى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> كاندى كاندى
> ...



وانا هستناكوا هناك ههههه

ميرسى سونى 

كلك زوق 
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*روكا   ونعم الشريك  صحيتى الموضوع  يااحلى  صديقة   *_
> _*الموضوع من غيريك  كان هيبقى فاشل  طحن*_
> _*منوووووووووورة  وانتى المسئوله عن اعمال الشغب   *_
> ...




يا جون روكا ينفع 

تقود حمله انتخابيه 

هتنجح اى حد بسهوله 

هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نووووووووووو مش كفاية برضه يا جماعة*
> *يا جدعان دي كاااااااااااااندي*
> *عارفين يعني ايه كاندي*
> *يعني كل الحب اصلا*
> ...


ياروكا يا حبيبتى

اعصابك اهم عندى من اى حاجه تانى 

الحمدله نامت شويه ههههههههه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> الا غضك يا روكا حبيبتى
> ​


*ايوة كده يا مامتي*
*منورة الموضوع:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*الى المنتديات اللى حولينا ونجيب من عندهم اجمل وردة علشان نحدفها عليها  صح يا روكا*_
> _*بس    يا روكا لو جيبنا ورد العالم كله  مش  هيكفى  انه  يديها حقها  دى احلى ماما  فى الدنيا*_​


يا خبر كل ده ياجون 

انا كده هصدق 

بجد انا سعيده بيكوا واى

ربنا يخليكوا 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> يا جون روكا ينفع
> 
> تقود حمله انتخابيه
> 
> ...


*ايوة ايوة*
*رفعتي روحي المعدنية يا مامتي30:*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> يا جون روكا ينفع ​
> 
> تقود حمله انتخابيه ​
> هتنجح اى حد بسهوله ​
> هههههههههههههههه​


 
اينعم وانا  شاهد


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكيد يا جون *
> *دي برضه احلي وردة موجودة في وسطنا*
> *ربنا يخليكي لينا يا امي*​



انتى الاجمل يا روكا 

انتى وجون عاملين دويتو رائع

ربنا يخليكوا ليا
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ياروكا يا حبيبتى
> 
> اعصابك اهم عندى من اى حاجه تانى
> 
> ...


:a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> يا خبر كل ده ياجون
> 
> انا كده هصدق
> 
> ...


 *ويخليكي لينا يارب*:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة كده يا زوزا*
> *خلي صوتك يعلي وتجيبي روك بقي30:*
> *مامتي تستاهل اكتر من كده بجد:love_letter_open:*​



هههههههههههههه

عايزه الاداره كمان 

ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا يسعدك يارب
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> انتى الاجمل يا روكا
> 
> انتى وجون عاملين دويتو رائع
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا مامتي*
*ربنا يخليكي بجد*
*ويخليكي لينا يا احلي ام:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

_*وهو انتى ااقل منها  *_
_*  انتى  من اجمل الناس اللى هنا*_
_*ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كدااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ​



روكا حبيبتى 

كلمه شكر اكيد مش كفايه حقيقى 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك يارب
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> امنا الغالية اللي مش كبيرة اوي احسن حد يفكر حاجة غلط
> 
> هي كبيرة في المقام فقط لا غير ههه
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا مينا  على زوقك 

والورد الجميل ده 

ربنا يخليك  

والف سلامه لجهازك 

يارب تكون الوعكه زالت 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> روكا حبيبتى
> 
> كلمه شكر اكيد مش كفايه حقيقى
> 
> ...


*صدقيني يا مامتي*
*ده اقل اقل اقل اقل حاجة بجد*
*ولا يحرمني منك ابدا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا مامتي*
> *ربنا يخليكي بجد*
> *ويخليكي لينا يا احلي ام:love_letter_open:*​



ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك

وحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه 
​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وهو انتى ااقل منها  *_
> _*  انتى  من اجمل الناس اللى هنا*_
> _*ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كدااااااااااااا*_​



يارب يخليك يا جون 

انت علشان زوق واخلاق 

شايف كده 

ربنا يفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى حبيبه قلبى
> 
> ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك
> 
> ...


*ويخليكي يا كاندي*
*امين يارب:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا بجد شرفتينا يا مامتي*
* واي كلام مش هنقدر نوفي حقك اصلا*
* ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب*
* وتبقي دايما منورانا كده*
* وتفرحي باولادك يارب*
* ودايما موجودة وسطينا*
* شرفتينا يا مامتي كاندي:new9::11_6_204:*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2010)

*كاندي حبيبتي بجد كلنا هنا في المنتدي بنعزك وبحبك من قلبنا*
*لانك حنينه علي الكل *
*وعمرك ما فرقتي بين حد*
*ودايما حاسه بينا وبيتحبينا من قلبك*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا يا كانمدي*
*ودايما معانا ووسطينا *
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2010)

*ماما كاندي الجميلة 
بجد بحبها جدااااااااااااااااا وهي تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام 
انا اتكلمت معاها كام مرة  علي الايميل وحبيتها جداااااااااااا  واتمني نتكلم تاني 
بجد شخصية جميلة جدا وقيمة عظيمة في منتدانا الكنيسة 
ربنا يخليكي لينا ولاسرتك يا احلا كاندي 

موضوعك جميل جدا يا جون 
روعة بجد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

_*واجمل  كلاك ننهى بيه   المظاهرة دى لاحلى واغلى ام  فى الكون اللى لو فضلنا نتكلم عنها  الوف السنين  *_
_*مش هنقدر نوفيها  حقها لانه بجد من احلى واجمل الشخصيات اللى فى المنتدى  *_
_*وبجد يا مامتى   كل واحد مدخلش وقاليك كلمة بحبك *_
_*هيندم وهتلاقى ناس  كتير بتتمنى  اننا نرجع الموضوع بس بعد ايه مامتى *_
_*مهما  قولنا من  كلام مش هنقدر نوفيكى  حقيك*_
_*بس كلمة منى   ليكى*_
_*انتى اجمل واحلى ام فى الكون ربنا يخليكى لينا*_
_*يارب *_
_*وتكونى  بخير وسعادة  ومعانا   وفى فرحة وسعادة مع يسوووووع *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

_*دلوقتى  هنبداء مع العضو الجديد  مظاهرة جديدة مع شخصيه انا  بحترمها جدااااااا*_
_*وبحبها جدا جدا*_
_*وهنسيبكم تاخدو ريست وتحضرو اصوتكم  علشان العضو الجديد دا *_
_*غالى عليا اوووووووووووى   زى ماما   كاندى كدا*_
_*تابعو معاناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

*طيب استني يا جون باين انا جيت متأخر ههههههههههه*

*ماما كاندي انا مش اعرفها للاسف عن قرب*

*لكن بحس فيها روح المحبه وانها حنونه جدا*

*ونشيطه جدا ومواضيعها تجنن بجد*

*ربنا يخليها لينا كلنا*

*وبتمنالك السعاده دايما في حياتك يا ارق كاندي في الدنيا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2010)

*رأيي فى ماما كاندى انها بجد اعظم ام وشخصيه جميله جدا*
*وتستحق التقدير والاحترام ربنا يجعلها سعيده ديما فى حياتها وتكون ديما وسطينا *
*ومنورانا*​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا بجد شرفتينا يا مامتي*
> * واي كلام مش هنقدر نوفي حقك اصلا*
> * ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب*
> * وتبقي دايما منورانا كده*
> ...



ميرسى اوووووى حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا يخليكى ليا  ويسعدك
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *كاندي حبيبتي بجد كلنا هنا في المنتدي بنعزك وبحبك من قلبنا*
> *لانك حنينه علي الكل *
> *وعمرك ما فرقتي بين حد*
> *ودايما حاسه بينا وبيتحبينا من قلبك*
> ...



انا كمان بحبكوا اوى اوى 

وهما قلت مش هقدر اعبر عن اللى جوايا 

ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا يخليكى ​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *ماما كاندي الجميلة
> بجد بحبها جدااااااااااااااااا وهي تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام
> انا اتكلمت معاها كام مرة  علي الايميل وحبيتها جداااااااااااا  واتمني نتكلم تاني
> بجد شخصية جميلة جدا وقيمة عظيمة في منتدانا الكنيسة
> ...




انا كمان بحبك اوى اوى 

ميرسى اوى لكلامك الجميل الرقيق 

ده مش جديد عليكى 

انا موجوده  فى اى وقت 

ده شرف ليا  حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى ​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*واجمل  كلاك ننهى بيه   المظاهرة دى لاحلى واغلى ام  فى الكون اللى لو فضلنا نتكلم عنها  الوف السنين  *_
> _*مش هنقدر نوفيها  حقها لانه بجد من احلى واجمل الشخصيات اللى فى المنتدى  *_
> _*وبجد يا مامتى   كل واحد مدخلش وقاليك كلمة بحبك *_
> _*هيندم وهتلاقى ناس  كتير بتتمنى  اننا نرجع الموضوع بس بعد ايه مامتى *_
> ...



جون بجد مش عارفه اتكلم 

مش عارفه اشكر ازاى 

كلام انا مستحقوش بجد 

انا حقيقى بحكوا جدا جدا 

ربنا يخليك ويسعدك  ويفرح قلبك 

ويارب تحقق كل اللى بتتمناه
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *طيب استني يا جون باين انا جيت متأخر ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ماما كاندي انا مش اعرفها للاسف عن قرب*
> 
> ...




ميرسى روزى حبيبتى 

انتى انسانه جميله ورقيقه 

ربنا يخليكى  ويسعدك يارب
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *رأيي فى ماما كاندى انها بجد اعظم ام وشخصيه جميله جدا*
> *وتستحق التقدير والاحترام ربنا يجعلها سعيده ديما فى حياتها وتكون ديما وسطينا *
> *ومنورانا*​



ميرسى اوى يا كوكو 

كلك زوق 

ميرسى على كلامك الجميل 

ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك  ويسعدك
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

*رساله حب منى لاجمل اسره 

انا بجد بحبكوا اوى اوى لانكوا بجد بعد اسرتى الصغيره 

انتوا اسرتى الكبيره اللى لازم كل يوم اشوفكوا ونتكلم واطمنى عليكوا 

وافرح لفرحكوا وازعل لزعلكوا  ربنا ما يجيب زعل ابدا  

ويارب كل واحد نفسه فى حاجه ربنا يحققهاله 

وافرح بكل بنات المنتدى

والشباب طبعا

وعايزه اشكر جون شكر خاص للموضوع  الجميل وروكا كمان

واشكر الكل على المشاعر الجميله الرقيقه

بحبكوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


*​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> *رساله حب منى لاجمل اسره *​
> 
> *انا بجد بحبكوا اوى اوى لانكوا بجد بعد اسرتى الصغيره *​
> *انتوا اسرتى الكبيره اللى لازم كل يوم اشوفكوا ونتكلم واطمنى عليكوا *​
> ...


 
احنا إلي لازم نشكرك لانك 
بتدينى من وقتك وبتعبريني 
كلنا اولادك بنموت فيكي 
يا اجمل ماما وربنا يجعلك ايامك
 كلها فرح وسعاده وتفرحي باولادك 
يا اجمل واطيب وارق ماما كاندي في الكون
الرب يبارك اسرتك
ومحبتك لينا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> *رساله حب منى لاجمل اسره
> 
> انا بجد بحبكوا اوى اوى لانكوا بجد بعد اسرتى الصغيره
> 
> ...


*ايه ده يا مامتي*
*بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه*
*بشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااا*
*ويارب يارب اشوفك بقي:crying:*
*وبشكر محبتك الجميلة*
*اللي مش تقدر بثمن*
*ميرسي لكلامك الجميل:36_3_9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*وفي انتظار الضيف الجديد في المظاهرة*
*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*انا مستعدة اقول عليه*
*بس اوعي حد يقول لجون ههههه*
*ها اقول ولا نوووووو؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> احنا إلي لازم نشكرك لانك
> بتدينى من وقتك وبتعبريني
> كلنا اولادك بنموت فيكي
> يا اجمل ماما وربنا يجعلك ايامك
> ...



ميرسى جدااااااااااا يا ارق 

النور الجديد المشرق علينا دايما 

ربنا ينور طريقك وقلبك الجميل 

انا فعلا ربنا بيحبنى انى فى وسط ناس زيكوا 
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه ده يا مامتي*
> *بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه*
> *بشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااا*
> *ويارب يارب اشوفك بقي:crying:*
> ...



دى اقل حاجه اقولها يا روكا 

وشويه عليكى كمان 

ميرسى ليكوا جدا جدااااااااا

فى انتظار المظاهره الجديده
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> دى اقل حاجه اقولها يا روكا
> 
> وشويه عليكى كمان
> 
> ...


*ميرررررررررررررسي يا مامتي بجد*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا*
*ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يونيو 2010)

نعم يجب ان تسود مشاعر الحب الصادق بيننا انا اجب جميع المسيحيين فى كل مكان واتمنى ان نتبادل هذه المشاعر الرقيقة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 يونيو 2010)

بجد مهما قولت على ماما كاندى مش هيكفى لانها زى السكر انا ماتعاملتش معاها اوى بس بجد طيبة وحنينة جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*يا سيدي يا سيدي علي الكلام*
*خلاص نقدم تاني مظاهرة عشان خاطري كاندي*
*مواااااااااااااااااافقة؟*
*الناس بتحبك يا مامتي اهي
ومش مبطلة مظاهرة*​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نعم يجب ان تسود مشاعر الحب الصادق بيننا انا اجب جميع المسيحيين فى كل مكان واتمنى ان نتبادل هذه المشاعر الرقيقة



نشكر ربنا المحبه موجوده 

ويارب دايما 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

رنبا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> بجد مهما قولت على ماما كاندى مش هيكفى لانها زى السكر انا ماتعاملتش معاها اوى بس بجد طيبة وحنينة جدا



ميرسى اوى حبيبتى عاشقه 

كلك زوق يا قمر 

ربنا يخليكى 
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وفي انتظار الضيف الجديد في المظاهرة*
> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *انا مستعدة اقول عليه*
> *بس اوعي حد يقول لجون ههههه*
> *ها اقول ولا نوووووو؟؟*​


قول ياعم مرسى 
هههههههههههه
انا شبه اعرفه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> *رساله حب منى لاجمل اسره *​
> 
> *انا بجد بحبكوا اوى اوى لانكوا بجد بعد اسرتى الصغيره *​
> *انتوا اسرتى الكبيره اللى لازم كل يوم اشوفكوا ونتكلم واطمنى عليكوا *​
> ...


_*واحنا كمان  بنحبيك يا اجمل وارق ام   ويارب تفضلى معانا  طول الحياه وتكونى مبسوطة وسعيدة *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وفي انتظار الضيف الجديد في المظاهرة*
> 
> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *انا مستعدة اقول عليه*
> ...


_*كانتى قولى كدا علشان  تبقى   من المصابين *_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*_
_*العضو  الجديد  دا  حاجة جامدة جدا*_
_*ظهر وسطينا من فترة مش كبيرة  بس  اثر فينا كتيررررررررررررررررر*_
_*وفيا انا شخصيا  بحبه  جدا ولا احمل له الا كل   احترام وتقدير *_
_*انا جيبته هنا علشان هو كان   عاوز........  ااقول   ولا ايه رايك*_
_*العضوة اللى معانا   هى مذيعة المنتدى الاولى  رومانسية بطبعها *_
_*حنون ودا    ميزة من المميزات اللى فيها   ولو فضلت اوصف فيها مش  هقدر اوفيها حقها *_
_*بجد شخصيه جميلة جدا ومن اجمل الحاجات اللى تمت  هنا انى اتعرفت على حد  جميل اوى  كدااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*انا بقولها انى بحبك   جداااااااا  يا احلى واجمل واغلى اخت   ولو  زعلتينى منيك فى يوم  اعرفى  انى مبزعلش  من حبيبى   ولو  زعلتيك فى يوم   ااقوليك اسف:smi411:*_
_*ومنوووووووووورة  يا قمرة   المظاهرة*_
_*العضوة   كلكم عرفتوهاااااااااا*_
_*روزى  اجمل عضوات المنتدى   *_
_*منورة يا روزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يونيو 2010)

روزى 
بنوتة زى السكر طيبة ومحترمة جدا ودبستنى فى الاذاعة ههههههههههههههه
ورقيقة جدا بجد مهما قولت كلام مش هيعبر ولا حتى عن ربع الحب الى جوايا ليها


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كانتى قولى كدا علشان تبقى من المصابين *_
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*_
> _*العضو الجديد دا حاجة جامدة جدا*_
> ...


 

حقيقي يا جون مش عارفه اقولك ايه علي كل الكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يخليك ليا يا اطيب شخص عرفته

بجد كلامك جميل واثر فيا جدا

بتمنالك مني قلبي ان ربنا يفرحك دايما

ميرسي بجد يا جون ومش عارفه اقول ايه لانه كلام بجد كبير عليا ومش استحق منه ولا حرف

شكرا ليك مره تانيه وربنا يخليك يا ارق صديق واخ عرفته


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> روزى
> بنوتة زى السكر طيبة ومحترمة جدا ودبستنى فى الاذاعة ههههههههههههههه
> ورقيقة جدا بجد مهما قولت كلام مش هيعبر ولا حتى عن ربع الحب الى جوايا ليها


 

حبيبة قلبي يا عاشقة

انا بموت فيكي بجد

ميرسي اوي اوي يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الرقيق زيك ده انتي زي العسل وانا حبيت جدا

وانتي اول واحده اتعرفت عليكي لما دخلت المنتدي فاكره في قسم الالعاب ههههههههههه

وايوه دبستك الله عشان بحبك لازم ادبسك ده اكيد هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق واجمل عاشقة في الدنيا​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حقيقي يا جون مش عارفه اقولك ايه علي كل الكلام الجميل ده
> 
> ربنا يخليك ليا يا اطيب شخص عرفته
> 
> ...


_*اى خدمة يا روزتى   :t30::t30::t30:*_
_*يلا بقى  هاتيلى الهديه بتاعتى :smil8::smil8:*_
_*منوووووووورة يا روزااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اى خدمة يا روزتى :t30::t30::t30:*_
> 
> _*يلا بقى هاتيلى الهديه بتاعتى :smil8::smil8:*_
> _*منوووووووورة يا روزااااااااااااا*_​





ههههههههههههه لا بقي مش هاجيبلك حاجه يا جون

انت عيد ميلادك يبقي تجيبلي انا هدية هههههههههههههه

منورة بوجودك يا عسل انت ههههههههههه بعاكس انا ههههههههه:hlp:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

طيب ياسلام جينا لروزى
روزى دى هى حبى التانى والوحيد وهى فاهمه أقصد إيه علشان هى عارفه ان صديقتى الأولى هى حبى الاول والوحيد يبقى روزى التانيه
بصوا روزى دى بالنسبالى افيونه المنتدى هنا انا بحبها جدا جدا جدا 
روزى دى عشقى وحياتى 
صدقونى علاقتى بيها لسه صغيره مش من زمان أوى يعنى لسه متعلقين ببعض من حوالى كام شهر
بس صدقونى من أول مره اتعاملت معاها هنا حبيتها مووووووووووووووت
روزى بهواكى 
روزى بحبك مووووت
روزى مجننانى  بهواكى


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا بقي مش هاجيبلك حاجه يا جون
> 
> انت عيد ميلادك يبقي تجيبلي انا هدية هههههههههههههه
> 
> منورة بوجودك يا عسل انت ههههههههههه بعاكس انا ههههههههه:hlp:[/center]


_* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ادا احنا فينا من كدا   ماشى  يعنى موضوع  وهديه  كمان *_
_*من عيونى يا روزايتى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> طيب ياسلام جينا لروزى
> روزى دى هى حبى التانى والوحيد وهى فاهمه أقصد إيه علشان هى عارفه ان صديقتى الأولى هى حبى الاول والوحيد يبقى روزى التانيه
> بصوا روزى دى بالنسبالى افيونه المنتدى هنا انا بحبها جدا جدا جدا
> روزى دى عشقى وحياتى
> ...


_*هههههههههه*_
_*ادا  انتى بتعكسى ولا ايه   طيب لو ناوى تكمل رسمى تعالى  انا   ولى امرها*_
_*هههههههههههههههههه  كلنا بنحب روزى*_
_*بس الخبر اللى  محدش يعرفة انها .........*_
_*ااقول يا روزا ولا ايه رايك ؟*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> طيب ياسلام جينا لروزى





tota bent elmaseh قال:


> روزى دى هى حبى التانى والوحيد وهى فاهمه أقصد إيه علشان هى عارفه ان صديقتى الأولى هى حبى الاول والوحيد يبقى روزى التانيه
> بصوا روزى دى بالنسبالى افيونه المنتدى هنا انا بحبها جدا جدا جدا
> روزى دى عشقى وحياتى
> صدقونى علاقتى بيها لسه صغيره مش من زمان أوى يعنى لسه متعلقين ببعض من حوالى كام شهر
> ...


 


ياخبر يا توتا علي الكلام اللي يدوخ ههههههههههه انا بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه

انا بجد بموت فيكي وبحبك او اوي اوي لانك من الشخصيات اللي ارتحت ليها بسرعه من غير ماعرفها اوي​ 
بس حسيت اني اعرفك من زمان جدا حقيقي يا توتا انتي اجمل شئ حصلي اني عرفتك واتعرفت علي بنوته حساسه اوي وجواها حب للجميع ولسانها زي العسل مع الكل​ 
انا بشكرك يا حبيبة قلبي علي كلامك اللي انتي السبب فيه لان احساسك جميل وبتحسي ان كل الناس جميلة زيك​ 
تسلميلي يا روح قلبي وليا الشرف بصداقتك الجميلة دي​ 
وربنا يخليكي ليا ونفضل احباب  علي طول

بحبك اوي​ ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*ادا احنا فينا من كدا ماشى يعنى موضوع وهديه كمان *_
> 
> _*من عيونى يا روزايتى *_​






ههههههههههه تسلم عيونك يا عسل









يلا هات بقي هههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

_*منا ممكن ااقول  انتى عاوزا تعملى ايه *_
_*خالينى ساكت احسن*_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههه*_
> 
> _*ادا انتى بتعكسى ولا ايه طيب لو ناوى تكمل رسمى تعالى انا ولى امرها*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههه كلنا بنحب روزى*_
> ...


 

هههههههههه ايه دا ياعم انت شايفنى بشنبات ولا ايه ولا علشان الغزل ماينفعش غير من الولاد بس ههههههههه 
خلاص ياعمو ممكن تسمحلى أتقدم وأطلب إيد سليلتكم سليله الحسب والنسب روزى
واتمنى ياعمو تقبلنى صدقنى انا هاشيلها جوا عيونى من جوا واللى انت تؤمر بيه هانفذه وانا تحت أمرك ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*منا ممكن ااقول انتى عاوزا تعملى ايه *_
> 
> 
> _*خالينى ساكت احسن*_ ​






يا واد انت هضربك 

هش بقي ههههههههههههه

يلا يلا اتأخرت علي شغلك

احسن اوصي عليك صاحب الشغل يقوم معاك بالواجب هههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

_*ماشى  هرد  عليكى باليل  *_
_*ويا توتا   لازم تجيبى اهليك معاكى يا بنتى وتحديدى معاد*_
_*  ماشى *_
_*نشوف الحكايه دى باليل*_
_*روزاااااااااااااااااااا *_
_*بباى   علشان   صاحب الشغل*_
_*ماشى   هكمل معاكى باليل*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> *هههههههههه ايه دا ياعم انت شايفنى بشنبات ولا ايه ولا علشان الغزل ماينفعش غير من الولاد بس ههههههههه *
> *خلاص ياعمو ممكن تسمحلى أتقدم وأطلب إيد سليلتكم سليله الحسب والنسب روزى*
> *واتمنى ياعمو تقبلنى صدقنى انا هاشيلها جوا عيونى من جوا واللى انت تؤمر بيه هانفذه وانا تحت أمرك ههههههههههه*






*ههههههههههه عسوله يا توتا*

*بموووووووووووووووت فيكي*

*خدي دي بقي *

*موووووووووووووواه*


*اجري قبل ما بابا جون يشوفني ويضربني هههههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياخبر يا توتا علي الكلام اللي يدوخ ههههههههههه انا بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه​
> 
> 
> انا بجد بموت فيكي وبحبك او اوي اوي لانك من الشخصيات اللي ارتحت ليها بسرعه من غير ماعرفها اوي​
> ...


 
يالهوى إيه دا انا اللى دخت من رقتك وكلامك الجميل وصدقينى دا بعض ماعندكم وانا سعيده جدا جدا سعيده فوق ماتتصورى بمعرفتى ليكى وسعيده كتير بكلامك الجميل دا اللى هو بمثابه وسام  فخر وشرف ليا
وانا بمووووووووووووووووت فى حبك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ماشى هرد عليكى باليل *_
> 
> _*ويا توتا لازم تجيبى اهليك معاكى يا بنتى وتحديدى معاد*_
> _*ماشى *_
> ...






اوك يا جون

ربنا معاك يا جميل

وخلي بالك من نفسك

واوعي حد يعاكسك ههههههههههههه

بااااااااااااي يا جون ربنا يحافظ عليك​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يالهوى إيه دا انا اللى دخت من رقتك وكلامك الجميل وصدقينى دا بعض ماعندكم وانا سعيده جدا جدا سعيده فوق ماتتصورى بمعرفتى ليكى وسعيده كتير بكلامك الجميل دا اللى هو بمثابه وسام فخر وشرف ليا
> وانا بمووووووووووووووووت فى حبك


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا روح قلبي

ويارب اشوفك دايما سعيده ومبسوطه وتبقي وسطينا كده دايما يا حبيبتي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههههه عسوله يا توتا*​
> *بموووووووووووووووت فيكي*​
> *خدي دي بقي *​
> *موووووووووووووواه*​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه ميرسى ومتخافيش ها احوش عنك
معلش عمو جون ماتكلمش روزى علشان خاطرى ههههههههه

روزى :36_3_16:


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ميرسى ومتخافيش ها احوش عنك
> معلش عمو جون ماتكلمش روزى علشان خاطرى ههههههههه
> 
> روزى :36_3_16:


 
* هههههههههه عسل خالص*

*وجميلة القلوب دي كمان*


*رومانسية اخر حاجه*

*يا بختي بيكي يا قمراية انتي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> قول ياعم مرسى
> هههههههههههه
> انا شبه اعرفه
> ههههههههههههههه


*كان نفسي افرقع قصدي اقول المفاجأة بس معلش*
*خيرها في غيرها30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*واحنا كمان  بنحبيك يا اجمل وارق ام   ويارب تفضلى معانا  طول الحياه وتكونى مبسوطة وسعيدة *_​


*يعني ايه تسيبني من روكا دي*
*انا مش اسمحلك ياااااااااض:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*كده كده ياجووووووووون
مااااااااااشي لما اشوفك
احنا مش بنستقبل الضيف مع بععععض ههههههه

احممممممممممم**





**
منورة يا روزة ( رزة واحدة بس ههههههههه):t30:
وبجد مافيش غير روزي واحدة بس موجودة هنا
ومتألقة دايما بمواضيعك الجميلة
والاذاعة كمان كانت فكرة جميلة منك
وافكارك جميييييييييييلة جدا
وقريب اوووووووي هتشرفيني في ....... ( بعدين اقولك بقي ههههههه):a4:
ربنا يحافظ عليكي
ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
وتبقي قرفنا قصدي منورانا ههههه:t30:




**


شايفة الهتاف بقي علي بلونات
انتي مش اي حد هههههههههههه
*​ *



* 
*روزي تختلف عن الاخرون هههههههههه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

روووووووووووزى حبيبتى هنا ومحدش يقولى
طبعا طبعا حبيبى قلبى ومحدش يقدر يتكلم
وطيووووووووبة خالص وبتدخل القلب بسرعة
وخدى دى منى بقا بس اوعى حد يخدها منك
ههههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

روووووووووووزى حبيبتى هنا ومحدش يقولى
طبعا طبعا حبيبى قلبى ومحدش يقدر يتكلم
وطيووووووووبة خالص وبتدخل القلب بسرعة
وخدى دى منى بقا بس اوعى حد يخدها منك
ههههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كده كده ياجووووووووون*
> 
> *مااااااااااشي لما اشوفك*
> *احنا مش بنستقبل الضيف مع بععععض ههههههه*
> ...





هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق روكا في المنتدي

حقيقي انتي اللي زوق خالص ومواضيعك ونشاطك جميل جدا ومتبعاكي

وبموت في خفة دمك وردودك العسل زيك

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي الاحتفالية الجامدة دي

ربنا يعوضك يا قمراية

ويارب دايما قرفاكي هههههههه قصدي منوراكي هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> روووووووووووزى حبيبتى هنا ومحدش يقولى​
> طبعا طبعا حبيبى قلبى ومحدش يقدر يتكلم
> وطيووووووووبة خالص وبتدخل القلب بسرعة
> وخدى دى منى بقا بس اوعى حد يخدها منك
> ...





ميرسي اوي يا روح قلبي

بموت فيكي وفي كلامك السكر زيك

بجد انتي ارق شخصية عرفتها وبعتبرك اختي الصغيره هههههههههه يلا بقي كبرونا ههههههههه

وميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي علي الورد الجميل زيك

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا اجمل  سندريلا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*


روزي86 قال:



هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق روكا في المنتدي

حقيقي انتي اللي زوق خالص ومواضيعك ونشاطك جميل جدا ومتبعاكي

وبموت في خفة دمك وردودك العسل زيك

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي الاحتفالية الجامدة دي

ربنا يعوضك يا قمراية

ويارب دايما قرفاكي هههههههه قصدي منوراكي هههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
ميرسي ياقمر ده من ذوقك
مش عارفة دول مش ظهروا ليه بقي:smil8:
يارب يظهروا











*                [/CENTER]
*





اربطي بقي بالكلام هههههههه
* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كده كده ياجووووووووون
> مااااااااااشي لما اشوفك
> احنا مش بنستقبل الضيف مع بععععض ههههههه
> 
> ...


*يارب يظهروا بقي:smil8:*​


----------



## النور الجديد (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي وردة المنتدى 
مش راح احكي شو بتعن الي 
هلا فاصل ونعاود يا قمر ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يارب يظهروا بقي:smil8:*​


 

وااااااااااااااو ظهروا يا حبيبتي

جامدين اوي بجد

تسلميلي يا قمراية


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> روزي وردة المنتدى
> 
> مش راح احكي شو بتعن الي
> هلا فاصل ونعاود يا قمر ​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي

انتي كمان غالية جدا عندي وبحبك جدا ودايما بفرح بمرورك في مواضيعي وكلامك الجميل بيسعدني

بتمنالك الصحة والسعاده دايما يا حبيبتي


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

بحبكم ..

أشكرك يا جون ..


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههههه عسوله يا توتا*​
> *بموووووووووووووووت فيكي*​
> *خدي دي بقي *​
> *موووووووووووووواه*​
> ...


_*   بتعملو  ايه يا حلوين وانا  مش هناااااا؟*_
_*انا جيتتتتت *_
_*انتى يا ست توتا   هتبوظيلنا البنيه*_
_*مش هينفع  كدا*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

روزى بجد من ضمن الناس اللى بحترمها وبعزها جدا لانها شخصيه جميله وتستحق كل احترام بجد


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كده كده ياجووووووووون*
> 
> *مااااااااااشي لما اشوفك*
> *احنا مش بنستقبل الضيف مع بععععض ههههههه*​
> ...


_* ههه*_
_*مانتى  كانتى هتقولى لعاشقة  فلحقت نفسى انا  وقولت وبعدين مش  روزا  دى  حبيبتى انا  اختى الكبيرة *_
_*وانتى لا *_
_*هههههه*_
_*خيرها فى غيرهاااا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بتعملو ايه يا حلوين وانا مش هناااااا؟*_
> 
> _*انا جيتتتتت *_
> _*انتى يا ست توتا هتبوظيلنا البنيه*_
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه معلش يا بابا جون

توتا قصدها شريف هههههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> روزى بجد من ضمن الناس اللى بحترمها وبعزها جدا لانها شخصيه جميله وتستحق كل احترام بجد


 

ربنا يخليك يا مينا

وانا بجد ليا الشرف اني اتعرفت علي شخصية جميلة زيك

ربنا يديم التواصل الجميل بينا

ميرسي مره تانية علي زوقك ورقتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

*ايه فين الورد ولا  كل مرة انا   اللى هشترى ؟*
*ولا  يهميك يا ست رووووووووووووووووووووووووووز  هنحدفيك بكل وردة جميلة يا قمرة علشان مش تزعلى *
*يلا مش  سامع صوت ليه؟*
*روززززززززززززززززا   روزااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*روزا  روزا   تحيا  روزا *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمة يا حجة هنتمسك    دلوقتى  *
*اجرى بقى*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*يا سيدي علي التشجيع*

*طيب يلا بقي هاتلي حاجه حلوه عشان جوعت ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

_*لا  كدا انا منسحب من الموضوع ومش هستضيف  حد تانى *_
_*يلا شطبنا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

كده طيب

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


بس هفضل كده لحد ماتجيبلي حاجه حوه يا عمووووووو ههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

*يلا   روكا هى اللى بتجيب الحاجة الحلوة   فين هديه عيد ميلادى مليس   دعووووة*
*مس انتى الكبيه يا تانت *
*هاتى  حاجة حووووووووووووة*
*يلا  هنقلبها عيالى اوووووووى*
*انا  بحب  شغل العيال دا  اوى على فكرة *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

انت وحس يا جون


ومش هلعب معاك تاني ماما قالتلي كده ههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*لا  احنا مش بنلعب  احنا بنعمل مظاهرة *_
_*روزاااااااااااااااا  روزااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*او              او*_
_*روزا   روزا   تحيا روزااااااااا*_
_*والله  لوريكى  صوتى وجعنى من  كتر التشجيع*_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

الف لاالف سلامه عليا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

_*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى   يا روزا   حدفوها  بالطوب*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

هش ياض لضربك

هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

_*ممنوع على فكرة*_
_*ماشى انا   معايا  حصانه*_
_*جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

روزى من اروع الشخصيات اللى عرفتها فى المنتدى
وبجد شخصيه جميله جدا وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام
ربنا يجعل حياتك سعيده ديما وتحققى كل اللى نفسك فيه​


----------



## zezza (4 يونيو 2010)

*روزى حبيبة قلبى ... منورة يا جميلة 
انتى انسانة سكرة و لذيذة و تدخلى القلب على طول 
ربنا يخليكى لينا و ما يحرمنا منك ولا من محبتك يا جميلة 

سامحينى بجد مش بعرف اعبر بالكلام ..بس اللى فى القلب ربنا عالم بيه و عالم انتوا غلاوتكوا كلكم فى قلبى اد ايه 

ربنا معاكى حبيبتى و يفرح قلبك
:give_rose:give_rose:give_rose:give_rose:give_rose
​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *روزى من اروع الشخصيات اللى عرفتها فى المنتدى*
> 
> *وبجد شخصيه جميله جدا وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام*
> 
> *ربنا يجعل حياتك سعيده ديما وتحققى كل اللى نفسك فيه*​






*ربنا يخليك يا كوكو*

*بجد كلامك الجميل ده اسعدني جدا*

*ومنور المنتدي يا باشا*

*امتي بقي الامتحانات تخلص عشان ترجع تاني زي الاول تنور المنتدي بمشاركاتك الجميلة*

*وحقيقي يا كوكو انت ارق شخصية عرفتها  في المنتدي وشخص جميل وصديق اجمل انا فخورة بمعرفتك جدا وربنا يسعدك يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *روزى حبيبة قلبى ... منورة يا جميلة *​
> *انتى انسانة سكرة و لذيذة و تدخلى القلب على طول *
> *ربنا يخليكى لينا و ما يحرمنا منك ولا من محبتك يا جميلة *
> 
> ...





*حبيبة قلبي انتي وكلك رقة وزوق*

*انا بحبك جدا لانك شخصية رقيقة وجميلة ومحبوبه من الجميع*

*بشكرك يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الرقيق اوي زيك واحساسك واصلني اوي وحسيته*

*ربنا يسعدك دايما واشوفك باستمرار منورة المنتدي كله بحضورك الجميل*

*بحبك جدا يا عسولتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ههه*_
> _*مانتى  كانتى هتقولى لعاشقة  فلحقت نفسى انا  وقولت وبعدين مش  روزا  دى  حبيبتى انا  اختى الكبيرة *_
> _*وانتى لا *_
> _*هههههه*_
> _*خيرها فى غيرهاااا*_​


*يابني وانت تطول اصلا ابقي اختك:t30:*
*وبعدين انا الكبيرة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يلا   روكا هى اللى بتجيب الحاجة الحلوة   فين هديه عيد ميلادى مليس   دعووووة*
> *مس انتى الكبيه يا تانت *
> *هاتى  حاجة حووووووووووووة*
> *يلا  هنقلبها عيالى اوووووووى*
> ...


*هو في حد بينادي عليا:a4::a4::a4::a4:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

_*ايووووووو   مش بتسمعة دلوقتى  صح *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايووووووو   مش بتسمعة دلوقتى  صح *_​


*لا بسمع:smil16:*
*في ايه عايز ايه:11azy:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يونيو 2010)

_*مختفيه ليه   *_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو في حد بينادي عليا:a4::a4::a4::a4:*​


 

ههههههههههه اينعم في حد بينادي

يلا بقي بلاش نصب

وهتيلي حاجه اشربها 

تعبتوني الله بقي ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يونيو 2010)

انا اجبلك ياروزى ياحبى شوفى تحبى تشربى ايه وانا جرى على قهوه الولا مينا اجبلك اللى عايزاه ههههههه
بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ياروزى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بتعملو ايه يا حلوين وانا مش هناااااا؟*_
> 
> _*انا جيتتتتت *_
> _*انتى يا ست توتا هتبوظيلنا البنيه*_
> ...


 
لا ياعمو انا زعلانه منك كدا لالالالا ماكانش العشم 
دا انا قصدى شريف والن......... هههههه والنعمه هههههههههه وهو مش انا دخلت من الباب على طول واتقدمت رسمى ههههههههه عايز ايه تانى بقى
اوعى تكون ناوى تقف قدام حبنا وتحرمنا من بعض لا دا انا اموت فيها هههههههههه 
عمو بقولك اهو لو اعترضت طريقنا ها اخطف البت واهرب بيها لمكان بعيد مايكونش فيه حد غيرى وغيرها ومش هانرجعلك تانى غير لما تقول حقى برقبتى 
ولا ايه رأيك ياروزايتى اوعى تنزلى كلمتى قدام عمو هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (5 يونيو 2010)

ايه ده 
ايه ده 
كل ده حصل وانا
مش دريانه 
دا انا صحيت علي صوت 
المظاهره 
ابعد انت وهو وهي 
عن قمر المنتدي 
روزي العسله 
ماتخافيش ياقمر
طول ما انا هنا 
اجيب لك اللي انتي 
عاوزاه 
شوفي توتا راحت تجيب 
لك القهوه من عند الولا 
مينا 
انا بقي اجيب لك الفطار ياقمر
تفطري ايه 
ائمري واحنا كلنا خدمينك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مختفيه ليه   *_​


*نو موجودة يا جون*
*انت مش شايفني ولا ايه:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اينعم في حد بينادي
> 
> يلا بقي بلاش نصب
> 
> ...


*يا شيخة*
*طب مش تقولي ان في حد بينادي:a4:*
*لييييييييه انتي قاعدة في قهوة:t30:*
*دي مظاهرة يا بت:heat:*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2010)

فكره راائعه جدااا

أشكركم جدا ليها

الرب يبارككم


لولا المحبه ما خلصنا وما كانت لنا حياه أبديه

أهم شيئ المحبه وللجميع


فالمحبه هى اللى  تعيش

هديه منى ليكم


[YOUTUBE]OQMaMjRLKys[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## tamav maria (5 يونيو 2010)

هي روزي مستخبيه ولا ايه
انتي فين يا روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزي 
روززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززي


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2010)

هنعمل مظاهرة لروزى وهانضرب بالطوب اقصدى بالورد هههههه
بس شكلها مش فاضية عندها برنامج قى التلفزيون مذيعة بقى 
مستنين تظهرى روزى هههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (5 يونيو 2010)

فين المظاهرات
 انا مش سمعه صوت حد
 انتو بتخدوا راحه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انا اجبلك ياروزى ياحبى شوفى تحبى تشربى ايه وانا جرى على قهوه الولا مينا اجبلك اللى عايزاه ههههههه
> بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ياروزى


 

تسلميلي يا روح قلبي

كلك واجب وزوق يا حبي

بموووووت فيكي وفي رقتك


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لا ياعمو انا زعلانه منك كدا لالالالا ماكانش العشم
> دا انا قصدى شريف والن......... هههههه والنعمه هههههههههه وهو مش انا دخلت من الباب على طول واتقدمت رسمى ههههههههه عايز ايه تانى بقى
> اوعى تكون ناوى تقف قدام حبنا وتحرمنا من بعض لا دا انا اموت فيها هههههههههه
> عمو بقولك اهو لو اعترضت طريقنا ها اخطف البت واهرب بيها لمكان بعيد مايكونش فيه حد غيرى وغيرها ومش هانرجعلك تانى غير لما تقول حقى برقبتى
> ولا ايه رأيك ياروزايتى اوعى تنزلى كلمتى قدام عمو هههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا يا حبي كلمتك مش تنزل الارض

يلا انا موافقه طالما هو بقي معترض خلاص بقي نهرب  ونستريح منه هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه ده
> ايه ده
> كل ده حصل وانا
> مش دريانه
> ...


 

يا خبر يا خبر القمر كله بيكلمني

نيتا يا حبيبتي يا عسوله

ربنا يخليكي ليا وكلك زوق بجد 

مانحرمش منك ولا من محبتكم الجميلة دي


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا شيخة*
> 
> *طب مش تقولي ان في حد بينادي:a4:*
> *لييييييييه انتي قاعدة في قهوة:t30:*
> *دي مظاهرة يا بت:heat:*​


 

هههههههههههه الله طيب وماله

عايزه اشرب  حاجه ايه مليش نفس والا ايه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فكره راائعه جدااا​
> 
> أشكركم جدا ليها​
> الرب يبارككم​
> ...


 


ميرسي ليك يا استاذي

هدية جميلة منك لينا


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> هي روزي مستخبيه ولا ايه
> انتي فين يا روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزي
> روززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززي


 

ههههههههههه انا اهو يا قمر

جيت اهووووووووو هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> هنعمل مظاهرة لروزى وهانضرب بالطوب اقصدى بالورد هههههه
> بس شكلها مش فاضية عندها برنامج قى التلفزيون مذيعة بقى
> مستنين تظهرى روزى هههههه


 

ههههههههههه طوب ها ماشي ماشي

ههههههههههه ولا يا سيدي انا اهو مش عندي اذاعة انهارده

واخدالكم اجازه مخصوص عشان الحلوين ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> فين المظاهرات
> 
> انا مش سمعه صوت حد
> 
> انتو بتخدوا راحه​


 

ههههههههههههه اه صوتهم وجاعهم وانا السبب هههههههههه

متعبه انا عارفه :smi411: هههههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2010)

*وانا كمان معاكم في المظاهرة
وبقول بصوت عالي 
عاوزين روزي    عاوزين روزي 

بجد بجد روزي من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا هنا 
وانا حبيتها جدا من رقتها  ومحبتها الكبيرة ومواضيعها الجميلة 
منورة يا اجمل روزي​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *وانا كمان معاكم في المظاهرة
> وبقول بصوت عالي
> عاوزين روزي    عاوزين روزي
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده كلام كتير عليا اوي

وكمان لما يكون من شخصية محترمه وشاعره جميلة وذات احساس صادق

يبقي بجد كتير عليا اوي

عايزه اقولك اني بحبك جدا لانك شخصية جميلة جدا وحساسه

ربنا يخليكي ودايما اشوفك منوره المنتدي كله


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2010)

روزى فعلا بنوته جميله ورقيقه 

وانا بتعجبنى مواضعها اوى 

وكمان بحبها اوى 

بحبك يا رووووووووووزى
​


----------



## النور الجديد (6 يونيو 2010)

يا ناس يا هو في حد هنا في المظاهره
لقد عدت وجمعت هذه المعلومات 
عن الشخصية الجميلة روزي ​ 
أنا راح اخبركم عنها 
سمع هووووووووووووووووووووس
دي روزي يا جدعان
احم احم احم احم 






​

روزي هي وردة بشكل انسان​

انسانة راقية بمشاعرها واحاسيسها​

جلست في غرفتي منفردة افكر واسرح ​

بهذه الوردة اخذني خيالي افكر واصيغ جمل ​

توصف جمالها ​

ولونها​

ورائحتها ​

الجميلة​

سالت قلبي ​

لماذا تعشق ​

هذه الوردة بذات​

روادني خيالي ​

وفكرت للحظات​

قلت كيف كانت حياتي ​

قبل رؤيتها؟​

كيف كان قلبي دون نبضاتك؟​

كيف كانت روحي دون عشقك؟​

كيف كان مجرى عروقي دون خطواتك؟​

كيف كان حلمي دون طيفك؟​

كيف كان الشوق دون أحاسيسك؟​

كيف هو العشق دون مشاعرك؟​


اجابة أحاسيس وقالت​


قلبي عاد نبضه وقت نقلتي​

إلي ذبذبات مشاعرك وأحاسيسك​

روحي أصبحت تعشق الحياة لأجلك​

أصبحتي الهواء الذي يدعمني أكسجين​

الحياة​

أحسستني ياحساس جميل​

وشعور أجمل يصعب وصفه​

ان خطواتكي تسري بعروقي​

تشعرني بالدفىء والحنان​

روزي أصبحتي تحتوي عقلي​

وتفكيري​

إنك عالم لا أستطيع الشرود منه​

ولو لثانية واحده​

أصبحتي مملكة خيالي​

اصبحتي أمنية بل حلم​

أتمنى لقائكي وإحساس ملمسك​

وأصبحتي حلمي الوحيد​

روزي أنتي وردة تعشق الخيال​

شوقي لكي يتعدى​

الحدود والبلاد​

أعشقكي كشوق نجمة​

للقاء شمسها​

عشقي لكي أبدي ​

مالكتني مشاعرك الدافئه​

جعلتني أشعر بمعنى العشق​

بكل حروفه الدافئه​

أنتي وردة اسطفيتها ​

من بين الورود​

أنتي وردة تلمع كنجمة​

في سماء الكون​

أحبك يا ملاكي ​

وبكل صدق​

هذه هي مشاعري​

وهذا هو حبي لك





بقلم النور الجديد​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه الله طيب وماله
> 
> عايزه اشرب  حاجه ايه مليش نفس والا ايه


*عايزة تشربي ايه:11azy:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يونيو 2010)

*روزى بجد انسانة عسولة خالص ومحبوبة جدا
وانا يموت فيها
رقيقة تتحب من اول ما تتكلم معاها

ملاك واجتماعية كتير 
بس مش بعرف اقول كلام حلو انا ههههههههه
موضوع رائع اوى 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> روزى فعلا بنوته جميله ورقيقه
> 
> وانا بتعجبنى مواضعها اوى
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليكي يا كاندي

ليا الشرف بأنك بتشوفي مواضيعي

انا كمان بحبك جدا وبتمنالك مني قلبي كل السعاده في حياتك

ربنا يخليكي لينا يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> يا ناس يا هو في حد هنا في المظاهره
> لقد عدت وجمعت هذه المعلومات
> عن الشخصية الجميلة روزي ​
> أنا راح اخبركم عنها
> ...




يالهوي بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا ارق نور عرفتها

حقيقي كلامك ده اخدني في عالم تاني وسرحت معاه

بجد مش عارفه اتكلم

انا بحبك جدا وبتمني انك تفضلي معايا ومنوره حياتي بوجودك الجميل

ربنا مايحرمنيش منك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *روزى بجد انسانة عسولة خالص ومحبوبة جدا
> وانا يموت فيها
> رقيقة تتحب من اول ما تتكلم معاها
> 
> ...



حبيبتي ده كله من زوقك يا ديدي يا قمر

انا بحبك جدا

وانتي كمان عسوله خالص وتتحبي بسرعه يا قمراية المنتدي

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل زيك​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عايزة تشربي ايه:11azy:*​




امممممممممممم

طيب ممكن نقول واحد قهوه مظبوط ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممممم
> 
> طيب ممكن نقول واحد قهوه مظبوط ههههههههههه


*تعالي في القهوة:smil8:*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووزى هنا
مش تقولو يا ناس
اجدع سلام على طول السلام لاجدع روزى يا جدع :263na::263na:
طبعا انا مش ينفع اتكلم على روزى
خالص لانها عسولة اوى وطيبة خالص وحاجات كتير اوى 
منورة يا  حبيبتى 
منورةالمظاهرة ياقمر :smil11:​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تعالي في القهوة:smil8:*​


 

ماشي يلا بس مالك زعلانه ليه هههههههههه

بس الحساب عليكي هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووووووووزى هنا​*
> *مش تقولو يا ناس*
> *اجدع سلام على طول السلام لاجدع روزى يا جدع :263na::263na:*
> *طبعا انا مش ينفع اتكلم على روزى*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليي يا حبيبة قلبي

ده انتي اللي عسوله

وليا الشرف اني اتعرفت علي بنوته زوق وسكره زيك كده

بموت فيكي


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لا ياعمو انا زعلانه منك كدا لالالالا ماكانش العشم
> دا انا قصدى شريف والن......... هههههه والنعمه هههههههههه وهو مش انا دخلت من الباب على طول واتقدمت رسمى ههههههههه عايز ايه تانى بقى
> اوعى تكون ناوى تقف قدام حبنا وتحرمنا من بعض لا دا انا اموت فيها هههههههههه
> عمو بقولك اهو لو اعترضت طريقنا ها اخطف البت واهرب بيها لمكان بعيد مايكونش فيه حد غيرى وغيرها ومش هانرجعلك تانى غير لما تقول حقى برقبتى
> ولا ايه رأيك ياروزايتى اوعى تنزلى كلمتى قدام عمو هههههههههههه


اهاااااااا
من اولها   طيب  بص  يا بنى معندناش بنا ت للجواز :gy0000::gy0000: ولو   شوفتك فى الشارع بتعنا   او  حتى  فى طريق   مظهرتنا  تاكد مليوووووووووون الميه   انك :act23::act23::act23:
ولا انا صغير  فى البيت دا يلا يا بت ياروزااااااا
على  جوة
وبلاش تيجى تصدعنا بالبتاعة بتاعتك دى كل يوم باليل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 يونيو 2010)

ايه الناس النايمة دى فين حدف الطوب قصدى المظاهرة ههههههههههه
روزىىىىىىىى روزىىىىىى 
ههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يونيو 2010)

بقى كدا ياعمو بتطردنى وعايز تمنعنى من انى امشى قدام شارعكم وانى مش ادخل المظاهره طيب انت اللى بديت والبادى اظلم وخد عندك دا كان قرار روزى حبى
 



روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا يا حبي كلمتك مش تنزل الارض





روزي86 قال:


> يلا انا موافقه طالما هو بقي معترض خلاص بقي نهرب ونستريح منه هههههههههههه




 هااااااااااااا:new6: انا بتاعه برضوا طيب ماشى ياعم سلام بقى والهديه:36_15_15: اللى كنت جايباه معايا لحضرتك خساره فيك بقى نروح انا وروزى نأخده ولا حتى نبيعها وبتمنها نجيب حاجه تنفعنا ههههههه

يلا ياروزى ياحبى استعدى للهروب


----------



## النور الجديد (7 يونيو 2010)

> يالهوي بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا ارق نور عرفتها
> 
> حقيقي كلامك ده اخدني في عالم تاني وسرحت معاه
> 
> ...


 
حبيبتي ووردتي الجميلة روزي
دي اقل حاجه اقدر اوصفك بيها
وداه شيء بسيط جدا
يا عمري انتي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ماشي يلا بس مالك زعلانه ليه هههههههههه
> 
> بس الحساب عليكي هههههههههه:t30:


*ماسي بس تديني دبدوب اللي مع البت:smil16:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اهاااااااا
> من اولها طيب بص يا بنى معندناش بنا ت للجواز :gy0000::gy0000: ولو شوفتك فى الشارع بتعنا او حتى فى طريق مظهرتنا تاكد مليوووووووووون الميه انك :act23::act23::act23:
> ولا انا صغير فى البيت دا يلا يا بت ياروزااااااا
> على جوة
> وبلاش تيجى تصدعنا بالبتاعة بتاعتك دى كل يوم باليل


 

هههههههههه ليه كده بس

حرام عليك تفرق بين قلبين ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ايه الناس النايمة دى فين حدف الطوب قصدى المظاهرة ههههههههههه
> روزىىىىىىىى روزىىىىىى
> ههههههه


 

هههههههههه اي طوب كمان

دي كده هاصت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بقى كدا ياعمو بتطردنى وعايز تمنعنى من انى امشى قدام شارعكم وانى مش ادخل المظاهره طيب انت اللى بديت والبادى اظلم وخد عندك دا كان قرار روزى حبى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يلا يا حبي

انا استعديت خلاص ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> حبيبتي ووردتي الجميلة روزي
> دي اقل حاجه اقدر اوصفك بيها
> وداه شيء بسيط جدا
> 
> يا عمري انتي​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا  حبيبة قلبي

كلك حنان وطيبة


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماسي بس تديني دبدوب اللي مع البت:smil16:*​


 

مايغلاش عليكي يا حبيبتي

اتفضليه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

_*وبعد   حاله الهروب  اللى عمتها روزى وتوتا*_
_*قدرنا بفضل الله  اننا نرجع الاتنين*_
_*وبالاخص  الحجة روزى*_
_*ونتابع  المظاهرة*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مايغلاش عليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> اتفضليه


*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*هاتي بقا انا مش شايفة حاجة:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*هي المظاهرة دي مش ناوية تخلص*
*خلصت عليا انا شخصيا ههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

_*نودع روز  الجميلة بارق الكلامات وهى عارفة انى  دا مش حقها ليها معجبين  كتيرررررررررر*_
_*بس تقريبا مش حابين يردو  علشان  صاحب الموضوع   معلشى  سامحينى نورتى يا روزا وبجد *_
_*انتى شخصيه  عسوله اوووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

*وفى انتظار العضو الجديد *
*هيكون راجل  لحسن تقول  كل اللى  بيجى هنا بنات وبس*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*ميررررررسي لروزة *
*لاجمل روزة*
*نورتينا يا قمرررررر*
*وبرضه هاتي الدبدوب هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*اقووووووووووووووووووول انا وافضحك:t30:
* *واقووووووووول ميييييييييين
* *هو احسن وااااااحد في مشاركات:t30:
* *هو علي اسم قديس كلنا بنحبه
* *هو شخصية جميييييييييلة جدا
* *ومحترمة وذوق جدااااااااااااااااااااا
* *وربنا اللي يعلم بتكلم حقيقي

* *لو عرفتو الحل
* *اتصلوا بيا علي 
* *0000-00-0:t30:

* *هههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

_*ادا انتى بترشدى عناااااااااااا*_
_*وكل مرة  تدخلى تقولى هقول وانا اللى  بقول:smil15::smil15::smil15:*_
_*هههههههههههههههه*_
_*ضيفنا النهارد  هو حد جميل اووووووووووى*_
_*من حلى الشخصيات  الى  هنا  فى المنتدى  يعنى اكبر مشاركات*_
_*اكيد عرفتو انا   بتكلم  عن مين *_
_*عن المشرف الجميل*_
_*خادم رب المجد:big29::big29:*_
_*كوكوووووووووووو:ab2::ab2:*_
_*منوووووووووووور   يا احلى كوكوووووووووووووووو:ab4:  على كل كلمة جميلة منورناااااا*_
_* يا ريس*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*استني يا عم جون*
* ده بيعترض من اولها*
* لما نشوف اخرة المظاهرة دي ايييييييييه:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ادا انتى بترشدى عناااااااااااا*_
> _*وكل مرة  تدخلى تقولى هقول وانا اللى  بقول:smil15::smil15::smil15:*_
> _*هههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ضيفنا النهارد  هو حد جميل اووووووووووى*_
> ...


*ماهو يا جون لازم تعمل شددددددددد ولفت نظر للاعضاء*
*وتخمين بقي وكده وحركات وتحس بقا ان المغامرون الخمسة هيجيو ويحلو اللغز*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

مشغول انا وكوكو
بنعمل صفقة
الان
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

_*لا  كدا  مينفعش يا عم  كليموووووووووووووووووو*_
_* احنا كدا هنرفع  قواضى  *_
_*وهنقلب  المنتدى انا وزعت اللينك وكوكو    هيحضر يعنى هيحضر*_
_*مفيش حاجة اسمها  يهرب*_
_*ماااااااااااااشى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *استني يا عم جون*
> 
> *ده بيعترض من اولها*
> 
> *لما نشوف اخرة المظاهرة دي ايييييييييه:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


_*لا كدا نحضر الطوب بقى والعدة  تجهز ولا ايه رايك يا روكااااااااااا:t9::t9:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا كدا نحضر الطوب بقى والعدة  تجهز ولا ايه رايك يا روكااااااااااا:t9::t9:*_​


*تصدق هو فعلا كده*
*:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تصدق هو فعلا كده*
> 
> *:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun:*​


_* ايه رفض يجى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ايه رفض يجى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:*_​


*لا طبعا يا ريس*
*يقدر يرفض*
*يقتلك علطوووول:t30:*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

*مش قلتلك يابني يا جون

مشغولين

هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

ياعينى على الاختيارت ياجون
جامدة جدااا بصراحة
وحقيقى كوكو من الشخصيات اللى تستاهل كل احترام وتقدير
وبرغم انى مش اتعاملت معاه كتير بس من الواضح انه شخصية زوق جداا
ربنا يوفقك ياكوكو فى حياتك وانشالله تبقى ديما معانا
منى دى ليك بقا 





​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نودع روز الجميلة بارق الكلامات وهى عارفة انى دا مش حقها ليها معجبين كتيرررررررررر*_
> 
> _*بس تقريبا مش حابين يردو علشان صاحب الموضوع معلشى سامحينى نورتى يا روزا وبجد *_
> 
> _*انتى شخصيه عسوله اوووووووووووووى*_​


 

ميرسي خالص يا جون

وده كفاية انك انت صاحب الموضوع وانك اخترتني

ربنا يخليك يا عسل

حقيقي استمتعت معاكم جدا

ربنا يخليكم ليا


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميررررررسي لروزة *
> 
> *لاجمل روزة*
> *نورتينا يا قمرررررر*
> *وبرضه هاتي الدبدوب هههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

هبعتهولك من عنيا يا قمر

والموضوع منور بصحابه اللي زي العسل

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

*كوكوووووووووووووووووو*

*منور يا جميل*

*بجد كوكو من احسن الشخصيات اللي عرفتها هنا في المنتدي*

*تعاملنا مع بعض مش كتير بسبب الوقت مابينا مش مناسب ههههههههه لكن حقيقي بستمتع جدا بالكلام معاه خصوصا في قسم الالعاب*

*وهو شخص مهذب وبيسمع الكلام علي فكره ههههههههههه فكرني اجيبلك حاجه وحشه قصدي حلوه هههههههههه*

*منور بجد با كوكو ويارب دايما في تقدم ونجاح لانك حقيقي تستاهل كل شئ جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي
> 
> هبعتهولك من عنيا يا قمر
> 
> ...


*كلك بوق يا بت*
*ليك 20000000 سنة بتقولي هتجيبلي الدبدوب:t9:*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*كوكو بجد من غير ما اتكلم *
*شخصية جميييييييييلة جدا*
*ومحترمة وذووووووووووق جداااااااا*
*وبجد اي كلام مش هيوفي حقه*
*منور يا كوكو بجد*
*وانتظر مفاجأتي*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كلك بوق يا بت*​
> 
> *ليك 20000000 سنة بتقولي هتجيبلي الدبدوب:t9:*
> *ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


 

ههههههههههه طيب يعجبك ده​ 
تحت الحساب لحد ما اجيبلك حاجه جامده​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب يعجبك ده​
> تحت الحساب لحد ما اجيبلك حاجه جامده​


*مممممممممممممممممم*
*سيبيني افكر:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

اوك يا قمر

فكري براحتك

ها فكرتي 

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اوك يا قمر
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اه شغل تمورة ده ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يونيو 2010)

كوكو بجد اقل حاجه اقدر اقولهالو انو اخ بمعنى الكلمه بجد
بجد يا كوكو انت من احسن الناس اللى اتعرفت عليها من المنتدى هنا
اتنمالك كل خير بجد.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كوكو بجد اقل حاجه اقدر اقولهالو انو اخ بمعنى الكلمه بجد
> بجد يا كوكو انت من احسن الناس اللى اتعرفت عليها من المنتدى هنا
> اتنمالك كل خير بجد.


*ربنا يديم المحبة والصداقة بينكم*
*سيدي علي الكلام *​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 يونيو 2010)

اهلا يا كوكو نورت وبجد انت تستاهل كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اقووووووووووووووووووول انا وافضحك:t30:*
> 
> *واقووووووووول ميييييييييين*
> *هو احسن وااااااحد في مشاركات:t30:*
> ...


 
ميرسى يا روكا على زوقك وكلامك الجميل 
ياريت بجد اكون استحق الكلام ده 
شكرا مره تانيه على محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ادا انتى بترشدى عناااااااااااا*_
> 
> _*وكل مرة تدخلى تقولى هقول وانا اللى بقول:smil15::smil15::smil15:*_
> _*هههههههههههههههه*_
> ...


 
شكرا جون على المقدمه الجميله 
ربنا يسعدك ويبارك حياتك 
منور بيكم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *استني يا عم جون*
> 
> *ده بيعترض من اولها*
> 
> *لما نشوف اخرة المظاهرة دي ايييييييييه:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


 
انا اعترضت ولا اتكلمت :t9:
ديما مظلوم يا كوكو يابنى :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مشغول انا وكوكو
> بنعمل صفقة
> الان
> ههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههه
ربنا يتمم الصفقه على خير30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا كدا مينفعش يا عم كليموووووووووووووووووو*_
> 
> _*احنا كدا هنرفع قواضى *_
> _*وهنقلب المنتدى انا وزعت اللينك وكوكو هيحضر يعنى هيحضر*_
> ...


 
انا موجود فى قفص الاتهام :a4:
ماحدش يهربنى وياخد ربع جنيه :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا كدا نحضر الطوب بقى والعدة تجهز ولا ايه رايك يا روكااااااااااا:t9::t9:*_​


 
اممممممم 
طيب كويس انك قولتلى 
علشان استعد انا كمان :crazy_pil​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تصدق هو فعلا كده*
> 
> *:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun:*​


 
اشوف فيك يوم ياللى فى بالى :hlp:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ياعينى على الاختيارت ياجون​
> جامدة جدااا بصراحة
> وحقيقى كوكو من الشخصيات اللى تستاهل كل احترام وتقدير
> وبرغم انى مش اتعاملت معاه كتير بس من الواضح انه شخصية زوق جداا
> ...


 
ميرررسى سندريلا على زوقك 
وانتى بجد شخصيه جميله وتستاهل كل خير 
ربنا يسعدك فى حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي خالص يا جون
> 
> وده كفاية انك انت صاحب الموضوع وانك اخترتني
> 
> ...


 
سورى يا روزى مااخدتش بالى انك موجوده معانا فى المظاهره ودوك جه 
سورى مره تانيه على التأخير 
بجد روزى من اجمل الشخصيات اللى اتعرف عليها
 من المنتدى وحقيقى تستحق كل تقدير واحترام 
ربنا يسعدك فى حياتك ويحققلك كل اللى نفسك فيه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *كوكوووووووووووووووووو*​
> 
> *منور يا جميل*​
> *بجد كوكو من احسن الشخصيات اللي عرفتها هنا في المنتدي*​
> ...


 
ميرسى يا روزى على الكلام الجميل ده 
ما استحقش كل الكلام الجميل ده
ميرررسى كتير على زوقك وعلى محبتك 
ربنا يسعدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كوكو بجد من غير ما اتكلم *
> 
> *شخصية جميييييييييلة جدا*
> *ومحترمة وذووووووووووق جداااااااا*
> ...


 
ميررررسى كتير يا روكا على زوقك 
وانتى كمان شخصيه جميله وطيبه وتستحقى كل خير 
ربنا يستر من المفاجأت :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كوكو بجد اقل حاجه اقدر اقولهالو انو اخ بمعنى الكلمه بجد
> بجد يا كوكو انت من احسن الناس اللى اتعرفت عليها من المنتدى هنا
> اتنمالك كل خير بجد.


 
ربنا يخليك يا مينا 
ربنا يعلم بعزك اد ايه وبجد اكتر من اخ 
وصديق وكل حاجه حلوه 
ربنا يسعدك وينجحك فى شغلك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يديم المحبة والصداقة بينكم*​
> 
> *سيدي علي الكلام *​


 
امين يارب إلى الابد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا كوكو نورت وبجد انت تستاهل كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام​


 
اهلا بيكى يا النور
شكرا على زوقك ومحبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2010)

*حقيقى كوكو شخصيه جميله وطيوبه 
اختياار رووووووعه يا جون
ربنا يباركوا ويحافظ عليكوا يا كل اخواتى *


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2010)

اهلا ياكوكو 
بجد انت تستاهل كل احترام وتقدير 
وده بس عشان بترد علي كل مواضيعي
هههههههههههه
لا بقي بتكلم جد 
يعني انت من الشخصيات 
في المنتدي 
اللي فعلا باحترمهم واقدرهم 
انت تستاهل كل خير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ميرسى يا روكا على زوقك وكلامك الجميل ​
> 
> ياريت بجد اكون استحق الكلام ده ​
> شكرا مره تانيه على محبتك​


*ده اقل حاجة توفيك حقك يا كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انا اعترضت ولا اتكلمت :t9:
> 
> ديما مظلوم يا كوكو يابنى :11azy:​


* بلاش اتكلم وخليني ساكتة احسن*
*ولا تحب افضحك:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اشوف فيك يوم ياللى فى بالى :hlp:​


* بتدعي عليا يا كوكو:smil8::smil8:*
*انا قولت المظاهرة دي مش هتعدي علي خير:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميررررسى كتير يا روكا على زوقك
> 
> وانتى كمان شخصيه جميله وطيبه وتستحقى كل خير
> 
> ربنا يستر من المفاجأت :11azy:​


* اقل حاجة يا كوكو*
*تستحق كل خير وكل حاجة في الدنيا*
*ميرسي ربنا يخليك *
*مش تهت ليه:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> امين يارب إلى الابد​


*امين امين يارب استجيب*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2010)

*كوكو من الشخصيات اللى تستاهل كل احترام وتقدير
اي كلام مش هيوفي حقه
منور  با كوكو ويارب دايما في تقدم ونجاح


:36_3_11::36_3_11:*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> سورى يا روزى مااخدتش بالى انك موجوده معانا فى المظاهره ودوك جه
> 
> سورى مره تانيه على التأخير
> بجد روزى من اجمل الشخصيات اللى اتعرف عليها
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

انت شخص جميل خالص

ربنا يسعد كل ايامك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*



*


*يا جماعة اللي يشوف كوكو ينادي عليه يسكت الناس دي*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

*هو راح  فين مش يجى يحضر وسط مشجعيه ولا هى هروووووب وخلاص*
*عاوزين كوكو *
*عاوزين كوكو *
*كووووكوووووووووو*
*كوكوووووووووو*
*كوكو   يا مظبطنا اوعى تهرب   كدا وتسنا لحسن روك  يطب علينا  والحديد  هيجى فى ايدينا*
*والطرد  يكون مصير رجلنا*
*هههههههههههههه*
*انت فين يا حج*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

*كوكو مااااااااان هنااااااااااا
يا مرحبا يامرحبا
نورك غطا على الكهربا :ura1::ura1:
بجد بجد منور المظاهرة يا كوكو
وفعلا انت من أجمل 
وأكتر الشخصيات المحترمة فى المنتدى
وبجد انا مبسوطة جداااااااا انى اتعاملت معاة

منور الاذاعة يا كوكو :16_14_20::16_14_20:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حقيقى كوكو شخصيه جميله وطيوبه *
> *اختياار رووووووعه يا جون*
> *ربنا يباركوا ويحافظ عليكوا يا كل اخواتى *


 
ميرسى يا دونا على زوقك 
وكلامك الجميل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> اهلا ياكوكو
> بجد انت تستاهل كل احترام وتقدير
> وده بس عشان بترد علي كل مواضيعي
> هههههههههههه
> ...


 

اهلا بيكى نيتا 
شكرا على زوقك وكلامك الجميل 
اتمنى اكون مستحق هذا الكلام ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده اقل حاجة توفيك حقك يا كوكو*​


 
الله يكرمك 30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بلاش اتكلم وخليني ساكتة احسن*​
> 
> 
> *ولا تحب افضحك:t9:*​


 
خلى الطابق مستور :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتدعي عليا يا كوكو:smil8::smil8:*
> 
> 
> *انا قولت المظاهرة دي مش هتعدي علي خير:smil8:*​


 
انا بقول اللى فى بالى 
ماقولتش روكا :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اقل حاجة يا كوكو*
> 
> *تستحق كل خير وكل حاجة في الدنيا*
> *ميرسي ربنا يخليك *
> ...


 
ههههههههه
كفايا توهان :smil16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *كوكو من الشخصيات اللى تستاهل كل احترام وتقدير*​
> *اي كلام مش هيوفي حقه*
> *منور با كوكو ويارب دايما في تقدم ونجاح*​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى يا أمى على الشهاده اللى اعتز بيها 
شكرا على زوقك ومحبتك 
اتمنى اكون ديما عند حسن ظنك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا كوكو
> 
> انت شخص جميل خالص
> 
> ربنا يسعد كل ايامك


 
ميرسى يا روزى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه 
انا جيت اهه يا روكا :smil16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هو راح فين مش يجى يحضر وسط مشجعيه ولا هى هروووووب وخلاص*
> 
> *عاوزين كوكو *
> *عاوزين كوكو *
> ...


 
ههههههههههه 
يا كلماتك يا جون 
انا جيت اهه يا حج ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *كوكو مااااااااان هنااااااااااا​*
> *يا مرحبا يامرحبا*
> *نورك غطا على الكهربا :ura1::ura1:*
> *بجد بجد منور المظاهرة يا كوكو*
> ...


 
ميرسى يا بونى على زوقك ومحبتك 
وانا كمان مبسوط انى اتعملت مع شخصيه جميله مثلك
شكرا مره تانيه على زوقك ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 يونيو 2010)

لما عمو جون دعانى ارجع تانى المظاهره بعد هروبى انا وروزايتى سألت مين فيها قالى كوكو جيت جرى

كوكو كوكو  

كوكو كوكو

كوكو يعيش 

كوكو يعيش

كوكو شخصيه مميزم من الشخصيات الجميله اللى عرفتها هنا فى المنتدى فى البدايه ماكنتش اعرفه اعتقدت انه كدا عامل ذى المنطى عن بعض الناس او اللى هو ليه تعاملات كويسه مع ناس وناس تانى لا
لكن لما تعاملت معاه كويس وخصوصا بعض ماشرفنى فى موضوعى بتاع الرغى اللى فى الألعاب بجد اكتشفت انه أكثر من رائع رغم ان رغيه قليل جدا جدا 
عن جدا تستاهل ياكوكو مان تستاهل حب الجميع ليك
انت بجد شخصيه رائعه ومحترمه والكل بيقدرك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا توتا على كلامك الجميل 
وعلى محبتك وانتى بجد شخصيه جميله وتستحقى كل خير 
شكرا ليكى على زوقك ومحبتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الله يكرمك 30:​


*اي خدعة :smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انا بقول اللى فى بالى
> ماقولتش روكا :t30:​


*نيتك بااااااااااااااااااانت يا كوكو:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> خلى الطابق مستور :11azy:​


*ايوووووووووووووووة كده *
*ناس مش بتيجي غير بالعين الحمرا:t30:*
*بس تديني كام واسكت:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> كفايا توهان :smil16:​


*ههههههههههه*
*ياراجل خلاص بطلت توهان:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا جيت اهه يا روكا :smil16:​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مضلم يا كوكو قصدي منور:11azy:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نيتك بااااااااااااااااااانت يا كوكو:smil8:*​


 
هههههههههه
خلاص منى انا لله :smil16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوووووووووووووووة كده *
> 
> *ناس مش بتيجي غير بالعين الحمرا:t30:*
> *بس تديني كام واسكت:t30:*​


 
ربع جنيه من الجديد 30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ياراجل خلاص بطلت توهان:t30:*​


 
مههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااه 
من زماااااااااان:smil16:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يونيو 2010)

*كوكو انسان كويس كتير
وخدوم جدا لما نطلب منه حاجة مش بيتاخر 
وبيحب الكل 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> خلاص منى انا لله :smil16:​


*نوووووووو بعد الشر يا راجل*
*مانت قارفني اهو:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربع جنيه من الجديد 30:​


*هات اي حاجة تيجي منك احسن منك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مههههههههههه
> ياااااااااااااااه
> من زماااااااااان:smil16:​


*ايه مههههههههه دي ههههههههههه:t30:*
*ما قولنا يخربيت التعليم المجاني ده:t30:*
*زي حاليا كده مش حاليلا:t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*روكا   عاملة شغل  جامد اوووووووووووى*
*شد  حيليك كدا*
*عاوزين نتفرج على كوكو *
*بقى  والتعليم المجانى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حقيقى كوكو شخصيه جميله وطيوبه *
> *اختياار رووووووعه يا جون*
> *ربنا يباركوا ويحافظ عليكوا يا كل اخواتى *


_*اكيد كوكوووووووووووووووووووووحد جميل يا  دوناااااااااااااا*_
_*نورتى  يا باشا*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*اومااااااااااااااال ده كوكو برضه ههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *كوكو انسان كويس كتير*
> 
> *وخدوم جدا لما نطلب منه حاجة مش بيتاخر *
> *وبيحب الكل *​


 
ميرسى يا ديدى على زوقك 
وعلى الكلام الغير مستحقه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نوووووووو بعد الشر يا راجل*
> 
> *مانت قارفني اهو:t30:*​


 
:beee:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هات اي حاجة تيجي منك احسن منك:t30:*​


 
ناوى على خراب عشك يا عبد الستار :banned:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه مههههههههه دي ههههههههههه:t30:*
> 
> *ما قولنا يخربيت التعليم المجاني ده:t30:*
> *زي حاليا كده مش حاليلا:t30:*​


 
تعليم مجانى ؟؟؟؟ 
الحمد لله انا فى اكادميه مش مجانيه 
بندفع ......... فى السنه :new2:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *روكا عاملة شغل جامد اوووووووووووى*
> *شد حيليك كدا*
> ...


 
مش مجانى وحياتك 
:a82:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اومااااااااااااااال ده كوكو برضه ههههههههه*​


 
اتقى شرى يا جون olling:
هههههههه
قصدى يا ..... 
ولا بلاش 
الطيب احسن ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> :beee:​


*بقرف كده يا ... كوكو:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ناوى على خراب عشك يا عبد الستار :banned:​


*يارب مايكونش سماعيل:t32::t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> تعليم مجانى ؟؟؟؟
> الحمد لله انا فى اكادميه مش مجانيه
> بندفع ......... فى السنه :new2:​


*يعني هو محدش بيدخل اكاديمية يعني*
*والله شكله نفس التعليم المجاني:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اتقى شرى يا جون olling:
> هههههههه
> قصدى يا .....
> ولا بلاش
> الطيب احسن ​


*اتقي شري انت يا جووووووووووووون*
*انا سكتي وحشة مفهاش كورنيش:ranting:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

يارب اطلع من المظاهره دى سليم 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2010)

انا يظهر هالحق المظاهره في اخرها
لاني كنت متغيبه شويه عن المنتدي 
بصراحه مااقدرش ما اشاركش في مظاهرة كوكو
بصراحه كوكو واحد من 4  أعضاء اللي ليهم فضل 
في استمراري في المنتدي 
لاني اول ما ابتديت انزل مواضيع ماكنش بيسيب
اي مواضوع لي اللا اذا ارسل لي الرد بالتشجيع 
والشكر  
بصراحه انا مدينه لكوكو والثلاث اعضاء التانين 
باستمراري في المنتدي لانهم بجد حسسوني 
اني يعني مهمه في المنتدي ههههههههههه
اشكرك كوكو انت تستاهل كل خير ونجاح


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اتقى شرى يا جون olling:
> 
> هههههههه
> قصدى يا .....
> ...


_*لا  خاليك  مع اللى  فى بلاك هو هيظبط معاك اكتر منى  *_
_*انا  غلبان يا عم  سيبونا   ناكل  عيش فى حالنا*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اتقي شري انت يا جووووووووووووون*
> 
> *انا سكتي وحشة مفهاش كورنيش:ranting:*​


_*هو علشان قولنا  اننا غلابهة هتعملو فينا كدا*_
_*بقى دى اخرتها  كل واحد نفسه يدبر مشرف يتكلم  على جون طيب ليه هو انا  مالى :a82::a82::a82::a82:  الغى   المظاهرة وروحى الاخ  وانتى  خديليك  شهر   وروحى ومش عاوزين تانى :banned:*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> انا يظهر هالحق المظاهره في اخرها
> لاني كنت متغيبه شويه عن المنتدي
> بصراحه مااقدرش ما اشاركش في مظاهرة كوكو
> بصراحه كوكو واحد من 4 أعضاء اللي ليهم فضل
> ...


 

ميرررسى يا نيتا 
موضوعاتك فعلا جميله وتستحق القراءه والمرور بها 
وانتى شخصيه جميله وبجد ليكى تأثر حلو بمواضيعك ذات المعنى السليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا خاليك مع اللى فى بلاك هو هيظبط معاك اكتر منى *_​
> 
> 
> 
> _*انا غلبان يا عم سيبونا ناكل عيش فى حالنا*_​


 
ههههههههههههه 
طيب :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هو علشان قولنا اننا غلابهة هتعملو فينا كدا*_
> _*بقى دى اخرتها كل واحد نفسه يدبر مشرف يتكلم على جون طيب ليه هو انا مالى :a82::a82::a82::a82: الغى المظاهرة وروحى الاخ وانتى خديليك شهر وروحى ومش عاوزين تانى :banned:*_
> [/CENTER]


 
اديها اجازه شهر ؟؟:t9:
هههههههههههههه :t30:​


----------



## Nemo (19 يونيو 2010)

اولا الوضوع جميل أوى ميرسى يا جون ع زوقك فى الاختيار الرائع
بس هى اتقلبت مظاهرة ضد الحب ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه
ياريت نراجع نفسنا وكأننا بنبتدى جديد ههههههههههه يلا نحب بعض من تانى


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى يا نيتا
> موضوعاتك فعلا جميله وتستحق القراءه والمرور بها
> وانتى شخصيه جميله وبجد ليكى تأثر حلو بمواضيعك ذات المعنى السليم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​





اشكرك كوكو 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يارب اطلع من المظاهره دى سليم
> هههههههههههه​


*شكلها كده ياكوكو:t30:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هو علشان قولنا  اننا غلابهة هتعملو فينا كدا*_
> _*بقى دى اخرتها  كل واحد نفسه يدبر مشرف يتكلم  على جون طيب ليه هو انا  مالى :a82::a82::a82::a82:  الغى   المظاهرة وروحى الاخ  وانتى  خديليك  شهر   وروحى ومش عاوزين تانى :banned:*_
> [/CENTER]


*فشششششششششر انت مسكين يا جون:t30:*
*مش هلغي هي شكلها كده هتتطبق علي صاحب المظاهرة:smil8:*
*كده كده طب هسلم اوراقي ويلا شطبنا:smil8::crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اديها اجازه شهر ؟؟:t9:
> هههههههههههههه :t30:​


*شكلك يا كوكو مش ناوي تجيبها لبر:smil8:
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شكلك يا كوكو مش ناوي تجيبها لبر:smil8:*​


لا انا براءه انهارده :t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا انا براءه انهارده :t30:​


*مممممممممممممممم*
*ده مين اداك الحق بالبراءة:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*انا مش سامعة اي خناقة يعني
**هو ده مش كوكو ساحق ماحق المشاركات ههههههههههه
عايزة ضررررررررررب ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممممم*
> 
> *ده مين اداك الحق بالبراءة:t9:*​


 
انا اديته لنفسى :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا مش سامعة اي خناقة يعني*
> 
> *هو ده مش كوكو ساحق ماحق المشاركات ههههههههههه*
> *عايزة ضررررررررررب ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*​


 
خليهم نايمين يا روكا 
ماتصحيش حد:hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انا اديته لنفسى :t30:​


*عند امه يا ادهم:smil8:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> خليهم نايمين يا روكا
> ماتصحيش حد:hlp:​


*ليييييييييييييييييييييه *
*لا بقا هصحي:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2010)

*كــــــــــوكـــــــــــــو نام ولا اية
انت ياعم فينك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

لا مانمتش 
موجود 
بس ماحدش استدعانى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*ايه يا عم كوكو*
*فينك يا جدع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه 
موجود 
احسن الناس نايمه 
امتى هاخد افراج ​


----------



## ponponayah (24 يونيو 2010)

*اممممممم
دا انت عندك امل انك تطلع من هنا بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*انا عارفة يا بوني*
*خليك قاعد شوية*
*يكش يتمسك ونخلص منه ههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (24 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سوف يا كوكو 
روكا بتحبك اوى ازاى
عاوزاك تتمسك​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> موجود
> احسن الناس نايمه
> امتى هاخد افراج ​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالا افراج ايه يا كوكو

انت منور يا جميل ههههههههههه

فكرني الزياره الجايه اجيبلك عيش وحلاوه ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*:smil16:*
*ميرسي يا كوكو بجد*
* كنت منورنا في المظاهرة*
* وبصراحة طولت اووووووووي يعني:t30:*
* ده انت زهقتنا يا راجل هههههههههههه:t30:*
* وانت بجد من الشخصيات الجميلة والمحترمة30:*
* وبجد اخ وصديق عزيز*
* وكفاية كلام بقا *
* انت شخصية غريبة يا راجل*
* ويلا اطلع برة بدل ما امد سنة كمان هههههههههههههه:t30:*

*:16_14_21:KOKOMAN:16_14_21:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه

كفاره يا كوكو

تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا عسل انت ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اممممممم​*
> *دا انت عندك امل انك تطلع من هنا بقى*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههههه
لازم يكون فى امل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا عارفة يا بوني*
> 
> *خليك قاعد شوية*
> *يكش يتمسك ونخلص منه ههههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههههههه 
مين اللى يتمسك ده 
صعب اتمسك يا روكا :t30:​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
كوكو كان واخد حبس انفرادي من روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*وانهاردة نبتدي مظاهرة جديدة مع عضوتنا الجميلة *
:16_14_24: *red rose**:16_14_24:*
*منورة يا قمر المظاهرة *
*وانتي بجد من الشخصيات الجميلة *
*ونفسي بجد اعترف عليكي اكتر*:new8:


*ويلا بقا عايزة ضررررررب ناااااااااااااااار*:t33:
*وردتنا الجميلة منورة المظاهرة*

*:16_14_20:*
*احلي وردة ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *سوف يا كوكو *
> *روكا بتحبك اوى ازاى*
> 
> *عاوزاك تتمسك*​


 
هههههههههههه
لا واضح انها بتحبنى اوى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> كفاره يا كوكو
> 
> تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا عسل انت ههههههههههه


*مين يا بنتي اللي عسل:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالا افراج ايه يا كوكو
> 
> انت منور يا جميل ههههههههههه
> 
> فكرني الزياره الجايه اجيبلك عيش وحلاوه ههههههههههه:t30:


 
ههههههههههههه
ليه كده يا روزى 
ده انا بقول عليكى طيبه :a4:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مين اللى يتمسك ده
> صعب اتمسك يا روكا :t30:​


*ههههههههههههه*
*ما بلااااااااااااااااااش:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> كوكو كان واخد حبس انفرادي من روكا


*اه ولسسسسسسسسسه يا بنتي30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا واضح انها بتحبنى اوى​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*دي معززززززززززة يا كوكو:t30:*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وانهاردة نبتدي مظاهرة جديدة مع عضوتنا الجميلة *
> :16_14_24: *red rose**:16_14_24:*
> *منورة يا قمر المظاهرة *
> *وانتي بجد من الشخصيات الجميلة *
> ...



*مرررررررررررررسي يا قمرة انتي و انا بحبكم كلكم و انتم احسن و احلى و اجمل اعضاء و اسرتي و عيلتي التانية 
مع اني مش فاهمة شو الموضوع و شو مطلوب اني اعمل  
فهمي على قدي هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:smil16:*
> 
> *ميرسي يا كوكو بجد*
> *كنت منورنا في المظاهرة*
> ...


 

شكرا على المقدمه الجميله دى يا روكا 
وانا طالع بره بالزوق 30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> كفاره يا كوكو
> 
> تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا عسل انت ههههههههههه


 

ميرررررسى 
كان نفسى اقولك عقبالك:t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرررررررررررررسي يا قمرة انتي و انا بحبكم كلكم و انتم احسن و احلى و اجمل اعضاء و اسرتي و عيلتي التانية
> مع اني مش فاهمة شو الموضوع و شو مطلوب اني اعمل
> فهمي على قدي هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ​*


*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*
*بصي يا روزة هتردي علي الناس بس ههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> كوكو كان واخد حبس انفرادي من روكا


 
الحمدل لله
 اخدت براءه  30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على المقدمه الجميله دى يا روكا
> وانا طالع بره بالزوق 30:​


*العفو يا كوكو دي اقل حاجة*
*نو ازاي انت دايما منورنا:a4:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ما بلااااااااااااااااااش:t30:*​


 
اممممممممم :t9:
اتقى شرى يا عبد الستار :t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الحمدل لله
> اخدت براءه  30:​


*شكلي هرجع في كلامي:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *دي معززززززززززة يا كوكو:t30:*​


 
لسه دابحها امبارح علشان الفطار قرب 30:​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*
> *بصي يا روزة هتردي علي الناس بس ههههه*​


*
اووووووووووكي  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممممم :t9:
> اتقى شرى يا عبد الستار :t30:​


*مابلاااااااااااش شري انا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لسه دابحها امبارح علشان الفطار قرب 30:​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يالهووووووووووووووووويز دبحتها*
*اصيييييييييل يا كوكو:11azy:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *العفو يا كوكو دي اقل حاجة*
> 
> *نو ازاي انت دايما منورنا:a4:*​


 
ربنا يكرمك :smil16:​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

لو اني ما اتعاملتش مع رد  روز قبل كده
بس اقول لها اهلا بيكي ياقمر
نورتي نورتي الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شكلي هرجع في كلامي:t30:*​


 
نو خلاص 
القرار طلع :t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا يكرمك :smil16:​


*الله يخليهمولك وانت عارف ايه:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مابلاااااااااااش شري انا:t30:*​


 
الطيب احسن ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نو خلاص
> القرار طلع :t30:​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*طب خلاص ماشي:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الطيب احسن ​


*ايوة كده شاطر:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يالهووووووووووووووووويز دبحتها*
> *اصيييييييييل يا كوكو:11azy:*​


 
طول عمرى :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وانهاردة نبتدي مظاهرة جديدة مع عضوتنا الجميلة *
> 
> :16_14_24: *red rose**:16_14_24:*
> *منورة يا قمر المظاهرة *
> ...


 

رووووووووووووووز 
يا هلا ياهلا 
روز مش بتدخل كتير الفتره دى 
بس هى فعلا تستحق كل احترام وتقدير 
ومن الشخصيات الجميله فى المنتدى 
اتمنالك كل خير وسعاده 
منوره المظاهره ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووووووز
> يا هلا ياهلا
> روز مش بتدخل كتير الفتره دى
> بس هى فعلا تستحق كل احترام وتقدير
> ...



*كوكووووووووو مرسي ليك 
و انت بالنسبة اللي اخ و عزيز و صديق غالي 
و انا كتير بحترمك و بقدرك لانك فعلا تستحق كل الاحترام على اسلوبك الراقي و تعاملك الحسن
بشكرك كتير كتير 
و ربنا يحميك و يسعدك    ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بيكى ريد روز منورة المظاهرة

بقاللك فترة كبيرة مش بتدخلى

بس اول ما دخلتى شديتى الكل ليكى​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا بيكى ريد روز منورة المظاهرة
> 
> بقاللك فترة كبيرة مش بتدخلى
> 
> بس اول ما دخلتى شديتى الكل ليكى​



*يا قمرة انتي  
مررررررررسي على كلامك الحلو و الزوق متلك ♥
انا فعلا ما كنت ادخل كتير كان النت معطل عندي 
بس انشالله بعد هلأ ما بقطع جيتي ع المنتدى 
ربنا يحميكي يا عسوووووولة  ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*منوررررررررررررررررررررررة يا روووووووووز
يارب تفضلى تدخلى على طول ومش تغيبى ياقمر
يسوع يحميكى ويكون معاكى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا بيكى ريد روز منورة المظاهرة
> 
> بقاللك فترة كبيرة مش بتدخلى
> 
> بس اول ما دخلتى شديتى الكل ليكى​


*يا سيدي علي الكلام*
*مين قدك يا روز:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*اييييييييييييييه يا عم الكلام الجميل ده*
*الله يسهله يا رووووووووووووز*
*انا مش بحسد*
*بقر بسسس هههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *منوررررررررررررررررررررررة يا روووووووووز
> يارب تفضلى تدخلى على طول ومش تغيبى ياقمر
> يسوع يحميكى ويكون معاكى​*


*
كوكي الحلووووووووة هون 
مررررررررسي يا قمرة 
ما بقدر استغني عن هيك اعضاء متل العسل  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييييييه يا عم الكلام الجميل ده*
> *الله يسهله يا رووووووووووووز*
> *انا مش بحسد*
> *بقر بسسس هههههههه*​


*
 الله يا روكا حسد و لا ضيقة عين ؟؟ هاهاهاهاهاها
حبيبتي الله يخليلي ياكم يا حلوووووووووين ♥ ♥​*


----------



## جيلان (3 يوليو 2010)

*انا صراحة معرفهاش معرفة شخصية لكن من مشاركاتها بحسها بنوتة عسولة وهادية كدى* *ودمها خفيف*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> الله يا روكا حسد و لا ضيقة عين ؟؟ هاهاهاهاهاها
> حبيبتي الله يخليلي ياكم يا حلوووووووووين ♥ ♥​*


*هههههههههه*
*كله علي بعضه30:*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *انا صراحة معرفهاش معرفة شخصية لكن من مشاركاتها بحسها بنوتة عسولة وهادية كدى* *ودمها خفيف*


*
مررررررسي يا عسولة يا جيلان
 انتي الحلوووووة 
ربنا يحميكي ​​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *كله علي بعضه30:*​



*طيب رح اكون احسن منك و احكيلك بيطلعلك يا حلوووووووو انت هاهاهاهاهاها
بس ما تكتري حسد لوووووووول ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *طيب رح اكون احسن منك و احكيلك بيطلعلك يا حلوووووووو انت هاهاهاهاهاها
> بس ما تكتري حسد لوووووووول ​*


*ههههههههههههه*
*انتي اللي عسل يا روز:t4:*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *انتي اللي عسل يا روز:t4:*​



*لا انتي العسل و القشطة كمان   ​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2010)

انا عارفه انها شخصيه جميله 

ومرحه ومواضعها حلوه 
​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> انا عارفه انها شخصيه جميله
> 
> ومرحه ومواضعها حلوه
> ​



*تسلميلي يا احلى كاندي في الدنيا 
مرررررررسي ليكي يا قمر   ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لا انتي العسل و القشطة كمان   ​*


*ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

منورة ياااااااا روز

كنتِ فين يا بنتي


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> منورة ياااااااا روز
> 
> كنتِ فين يا بنتي


*
مررررررسي يا كليمو  
و هيني اجيت بس كان عندي مشكلة في النت 
​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> مررررررسي يا كليمو
> و هيني اجيت بس كان عندي مشكلة في النت
> ​*



سماح المرة دي

ههههههههههه


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2010)

*روزى شخصيه جميله جدااا
بنت ذى العسل :36_3_11::36_3_16:
ومواضعها جميلة جدااا ربنا يحفظ عليها​*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يوليو 2010)

miss you Rose


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *روزى شخصيه جميله جدااا
> بنت ذى العسل :36_3_11::36_3_16:
> ومواضعها جميلة جدااا ربنا يحفظ عليها​*​



*يا عسل انتي مررررررررررررررسي عنجد خجلتيني  
كلك زوق يا اموووووووووورة​*


rana1981 قال:


> miss you Rose


*
miss you too Ranooooosh  
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

_*روزى هنااااااااااااااا*_
_*منووووووووووووووووووورة   انا فاكر اننا  زمان كنا بنلعب مع بعض   بس  اختفت لفترة  واهى رجعت لينا تانى بالسلامة  منورة   يا روززززززززززززززززززززززى*_
_*رجوع خاص  على فكرة*_​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*روزى هنااااااااااااااا*_
> _*منووووووووووووووووووورة   انا فاكر اننا  زمان كنا بنلعب مع بعض   بس  اختفت لفترة  واهى رجعت لينا تانى بالسلامة  منورة   يا روززززززززززززززززززززززى*_
> _*رجوع خاص  على فكرة*_​


*
اهلا اهلا  

مررررررررررررررسي على الكلام الجميل اللي كتير علي  
من ذوقك الراقي يا اطيب اخ 

و هو فعلا رجوع خاص هاهاهاهاها :yaka:
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*اسائلى روكااااااااااااااااااا*
*وهتقوليك انه  رجوع خالص*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اسائلى روكااااااااااااااااااا*
> *وهتقوليك انه  رجوع خالص*​



*طيب احكيلي انت ​*  :new4:


----------



## zezza (4 يوليو 2010)

*روز حبيبة قلبى 
عسولة كتيييييييير و رقيقة خالص خالص 
ربنا يخليها لينا و ما يحرمنا منها ابدا 
منورة يا روزى كنتى وحشانا كتيييييييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اسائلى روكااااااااااااااااااا*
> *وهتقوليك انه  رجوع خالص*​


*والله العظيم اقول الحق:t33:*
*ولا اعرف حاجة:dance:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*اخسسسسسس عليكم:smil13:*
*مافيش شكرا يا روكا*
*ميرسي يا روكا:smil13:*
*جبتلنا شخصية عسولة زي روز*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*انا هقفل المظاهرة دي:beee:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*كانت داخل ااقوليك  صدقينى بس عمريك اطول من عمرى يا بت يا   روكاااااااا*_
_*بجد  احستنى الاختيار*_

_*شخصيه طيوبة وعثوله*_​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *روز حبيبة قلبى
> عسولة كتيييييييير و رقيقة خالص خالص
> ربنا يخليها لينا و ما يحرمنا منها ابدا
> منورة يا روزى كنتى وحشانا كتيييييييييييييييييييير ​*


*
مررررررررررسي يا عسل على الكلام الزووووووق 
ربنا يخليكي  
​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اخسسسسسس عليكم:smil13:*
> *مافيش شكرا يا روكا*
> *ميرسي يا روكا:smil13:*
> *جبتلنا شخصية عسولة زي روز*
> ...


*
هاهاهاها معلش يا روكا يا قمرررررررر 
ما تزعلي عشاني  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*كانت داخل ااقوليك  صدقينى بس عمريك اطول من عمرى يا بت يا   روكاااااااا*_
> _*بجد  احستنى الاختيار*_
> 
> _*شخصيه طيوبة وعثوله*_​



*شكرررررررررا يا جون 
ربنا يخليك 
سلام المسيح يكون معك  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

*منورة يا قمر*

*فعلا انا مش شوفتك غير من قريب*

*وواضح انك عسوله خالص وكلهم بيحبوكي*

*وبصره بقي الاسم واحد ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *منورة يا قمر*
> 
> *فعلا انا مش شوفتك غير من قريب*
> 
> ...



*مرررررررررسي يا روزي انتي العسولة و القمر 
على كلامك الجميل و الحلو 

ربنا يحميكي يا وردة  ​*


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

هااااااااااااااااي  ياقمر 
منوره المنتدي من يوم ما دخلتي المظاهره


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> هااااااااااااااااي  ياقمر
> منوره المنتدي من يوم ما دخلتي المظاهره


*
netta انتي القمر 
و المنتدى منور بوجودك 
مرررررررررسي لكلامك الجميل 

سلام المسيح  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*كانت داخل ااقوليك  صدقينى بس عمريك اطول من عمرى يا بت يا   روكاااااااا*_
> _*بجد  احستنى الاختيار*_
> 
> _*شخصيه طيوبة وعثوله*_​


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا يا شيييييييييييييييييخ*
*ومش قولت ليه بقا ان شاء الله*
*شكل المظاهرة دي هتتقلب دم:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> هاهاهاها معلش يا روكا يا قمرررررررر
> ما تزعلي عشاني  ​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*نو ربنا ما يجيب زعل يا قمر:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## ponponayah (5 يوليو 2010)

*انا جيييييييييييت 
ومنووووووورة المظاهرة يا روز بجد
ووحشاتينا اووووووووووووووى يا قمر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا يا شيييييييييييييييييخ*
> *ومش قولت ليه بقا ان شاء الله*
> *شكل المظاهرة دي هتتقلب دم:smil8:*​


هههههههههههههه
_ااقلبها  يا ريس  الموضوع موضوعك ومن حقك تعمل فيه اللى انت  عاوزه30:30:30:_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> _ااقلبها  يا ريس  الموضوع موضوعك ومن حقك تعمل فيه اللى انت  عاوزه30:30:30:_​


*وفرحان اوووووووي *
*طب استعنا علي الشقا بالله*
*:budo::budo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2010)

_*فى مين  بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*دا حتى روز  حبيبتيك  *_
_*ولا ايه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*فى مين  بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
> _*دا حتى روز  حبيبتيك  *_
> _*ولا ايه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


*طبعا عسولتي اصلا*
*فيك انشاء الله30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2010)

_*ليه كدااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*داحنا   كنا شركة فى يوم من الايام *_
_*يا خساااارة*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ليه كدااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*داحنا   كنا شركة فى يوم من الايام *_
> _*يا خساااارة*_​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*بس منور يا جون:smil16:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2010)

النور نور الكهربااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييت
> ومنووووووورة المظاهرة يا روز بجد
> ووحشاتينا اووووووووووووووى يا قمر​*



*بونبوناية الحلووووووووة 
وحشاني كتييييييير يا قمر 

يا رب تكوني بخير  ​​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> _ااقلبها  يا ريس  الموضوع موضوعك ومن حقك تعمل فيه اللى انت  عاوزه30:30:30:_​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وفرحان اوووووووي *
> *طب استعنا علي الشقا بالله*
> *:budo::budo:*​


*
هاهاهاهاها
طولوا بالكوااااا يا جماعة  
ايه دا ؟
عاملين متل ريا و سكينة هاهاهاها


​*:t17:​


----------



## Farid fazwy (7 يوليو 2010)

ربنا اعطانا المحبة لنفيض بها على الناس لانه فى نظرى لا تكون الحياة بدون محبة فالمحبة كل شىء وهى ايضا اغلى شىء اعطاه الله للانساااااااااان وانا انكنت بحب اوهحب اى حد بجد من قلبى فمش هلاقى اكتر من المحبة شىء غالى علشان اديهاله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> هاهاهاهاها
> طولوا بالكوااااا يا جماعة
> ايه دا ؟
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*انتي بتقولي فيها*
*انا هوريكي فيلم العااااااااااااااار:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

*رروووووووووووووووز روحتي فين يا بت*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رروووووووووووووووز روحتي فين يا بت*​



*انا هنااااااااا يا بنتي 
بس شكله خلصوا المحبين هاهاهاهاهاها​*
:a4:​


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2010)

*الموضوع كان مظاهرة سلمية دخلت قية روكا بقى ارهاب هههههههه*
*المهم منورة يا روز الموضوع والمنتدى كلة*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *الموضوع كان مظاهرة سلمية دخلت قية روكا بقى ارهاب هههههههه*
> *المهم منورة يا روز الموضوع والمنتدى كلة*



*هاهاهاهاها 
على سلامتها روكااااااااا الحلوة ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *انا هنااااااااا يا بنتي
> بس شكله خلصوا المحبين هاهاهاهاهاها​*
> 
> :a4:​


*منورة يا جميل30:*
*لا ازااااااااااي المحبين كتييييييييير:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *الموضوع كان مظاهرة سلمية دخلت قية روكا بقى ارهاب هههههههه*
> *المهم منورة يا روز الموضوع والمنتدى كلة*


*في حاجة يا عم جرجس:nunu0000:*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا جميل30:*
> *لا ازااااااااااي المحبين كتييييييييير:smil16:*​



*طيب يلا نستنى بقى ​*:99:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هاهاهاهاها
> على سلامتها روكااااااااا الحلوة ​*


*ميرسي يا تنت:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *طيب يلا نستنى بقى ​*
> :99:​


*ماشي يا جميل*​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 يوليو 2010)

احم احم احم انا هنا وبجد اسفه على التاخير 
انا بقول المظاهره منوره ليه اتاري القمر منورها وهذا بسب وجود ارق واجمل انسانه في  الاردن كلها
رد روز هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا بي بنت بلادي
روز القمر منوره المظاهره ومش راح احكي كثير عن رقة وجمال 
اجمل واحلى وردة في البستان ودي من جمالها الكل بنام
حبيبتي وحشاني جدااااااااااااااااا وبجد انا بموت فيكي وبرقتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

عايزين مظااااااهرة عايزين مظاهرة

هههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> احم احم احم انا هنا وبجد اسفه على التاخير
> انا بقول المظاهره منوره ليه اتاري القمر منورها وهذا بسب وجود ارق واجمل انسانه في  الاردن كلها
> رد روز هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا بي بنت بلادي
> روز القمر منوره المظاهره ومش راح احكي كثير عن رقة وجمال
> ...



*يا ويلي يا ويلي 
كل هالكلاااااااام الحلو الي انا    

عنجد خجلتيني النور الجديد 

مررررررررررررررسي يا قمرة 
كلك زووووووووووق 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عايزين مظااااااهرة عايزين مظاهرة
> 
> هههههههههه​



*روكا هي مسبب المظاهرات هاهاهاهاهاها
وينككككككككككككككك يا روكاااااااااا​*


----------



## النور الجديد (11 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا ويلي يا ويلي ​*
> *كل هالكلاااااااام الحلو الي انا   *​
> *عنجد خجلتيني النور الجديد *​
> *مررررررررررررررسي يا قمرة *
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا بوردة عمان
داه كلام حقيقي مش مجاملات
وردتي المفتحة في ديارنا
يا هلا ومرحب بالحلوين
يا هلا با اجمل ورده في البساتين
اعشق رحيق الجميل
اشرب ماء الورد منكي
اشتم رائحتك كل صباح
فاهلا وسهلا بيكي وردتي
الجميلة احبك جدا من بين الورود​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بوردة عمان
> داه كلام حقيقي مش مجاملات
> وردتي المفتحة في ديارنا
> يا هلا ومرحب بالحلوين
> ...


*
مررررررررررررررررررسي يا قمرررررررة 
انتي كل الزوق و الرقة و الطيبة  

و احلى وردة لعيونك 
​*


----------



## ponponayah (12 يوليو 2010)

*Red Rose88 
نورتينى يا قمر
وكنتى ضيفة جميلة جداااااااا
وخفيفة جداااا جداااااا
مبسوطين انك كونتى معانا ياحبيبتى
وعاوزين نشوفك كتير
ومتغيبيش علينا تانى 

وانتظرونا مع ضيف جديد 
فى مظاهرة فى الحب​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *روكا هي مسبب المظاهرات هاهاهاهاهاها
> وينككككككككككككككك يا روكاااااااااا​*


:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يوليو 2010)

*عـــــــــــــــدنا من جديد :mus13:
وانهاردة انا اول مرة هستضيف الضيف الجديد
ومدام انا اللى هقول
يبقى لازم مامتى تكون أول ضيف اجيبو معانا
هى واحدة بجد بجد انا بحبها اووووووووى :16_4_10:
وبحترمها اوى اوى  
هى 
مــــــامــــتى 
مونيكا 57
منوووووووووووووورة يا حبيبتى

:36_3_19:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*منورة يا مامتي مونيكا*
*بس للاسف مش اعرف حضرتك كتير*
*بس اكيد طبعا من كلام بوني انك شخصية جميلة*
*منورة المظاهرة :Love_Letter_Send:*
*عايزة احلي مظاهرة لاحلي ماما مونيكا30:*​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا نورتي المظاهره بطلتك الجميلة 
واحلى واجمل تحية لاحلى ماما في الكون 
الرب يحميكي ويحفظك من كل سوء ​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مررررررررررررررررررسي يا قمرررررررة *
> *انتي كل الزوق و الرقة و الطيبة  *​
> *و احلى وردة لعيونك *​



الزوق والجمال ماخوذ منك ومن رقتك
والورده ما بيهدي الا ورده زيه
بس انتي اجمل وردة في العالم​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *red rose88
> نورتينى يا قمر
> وكنتى ضيفة جميلة جداااااااا
> وخفيفة جداااا جداااااا
> ...


*
مرررررررررررررررسي يا قمرة 
المظاهرة منورة بالناس العسل الحلوين متلكم 

سلام المسيح للجميع 
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *عـــــــــــــــدنا من جديد :mus13:
> وانهاردة انا اول مرة هستضيف الضيف الجديد
> ومدام انا اللى هقول
> يبقى لازم مامتى تكون أول ضيف اجيبو معانا
> ...



*ميرسى بونبوناية حبيبتى
أنا كمان بحبك قووووووووووووووى
أنتى إللى منورة





وكل سنة وإنتى طيبة وكل أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى والإشراف طيبن بمناسبة عيد الرسل
ويارب كل أحبائى تكون نتيجتهم بالنجاح والتفوق
ويارب أى حد أكون زعلته يسامحنى
أشكرك بونبوناية على دعوتك لى
وأشكرك ياجون على الموضوع الجميل إللى كله حب × حب
ربنا يعطى نعمة المحبة للجميع
لأن ألله محبة
ومسيحيتنا هى السلوك بالمحبة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مونيكا نورتي المظاهره بطلتك الجميلة
> واحلى واجمل تحية لاحلى ماما في الكون
> الرب يحميكي ويحفظك من كل سوء ​



*أشكرك بنتى الحبيبة النور الجديد
إسمك النور وإنتى كلك نور 

ربنا يحميكى ويفرح قلبك
منورة المظاهرة يانووووووووووور
وكل سنة وإنتى طيبة






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *منورة يا مامتي مونيكا*
> *بس للاسف مش اعرف حضرتك كتير*
> *بس اكيد طبعا من كلام بوني انك شخصية جميلة*
> ...



*أهلا بيكى روكا حبيبتى
كده ياروكا مش عرفانى
بس أنا عرفاكى
إرجعى إلى نتيجة مسابقة عيد الميلاد لهذا العام  وإنتى تفتكرينى
عموما مسمحاكى
ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك
وأشكرك على الترحيب

وأنا شيفاكى منورة الظاهرة من أول صفحة إلى أخر صفحة
الموضوع فعلا جميل وجديد ومنور بإللى فيه






​*


----------



## ponponayah (13 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى بونبوناية حبيبتى
> أنا كمان بحبك قووووووووووووووى
> أنتى إللى منورة
> 
> ...





*ميرسى يا مامتى يا قمر
على كلامك الجميل
وكل سنة وانتى بألف خير *​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بمامتى مونيكا 57

منورة المنتدى كله

بس احنا زعلانين عشان بقالكك فترة مبتدخليش المنتدى

احلللللى مظاهرة لحضرتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أهلا بيكى روكا حبيبتى
> كده ياروكا مش عرفانى
> بس أنا عرفاكى
> إرجعى إلى نتيجة مسابقة عيد الميلاد لهذا العام  وإنتى تفتكرينى
> ...


*معلش يا مامتي:smi411:*
*اعذريني بجد*
*منورة المظاهرة*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا بمامتى مونيكا 57
> 
> منورة المنتدى كله
> 
> ...



*ميرسى حبيبتى لترحيبك

وميرسى إنك متابعة دخولى للمنتدى

أنا كنت سافرت وخلاص رجعت ومش هاغيب تانى

ربنا يباركك ويحميكى

الرب يفرح قلبك

وأحلى مظاهرة لكل حبايبى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يوليو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هينفع كده يا مام مونيكا*
*عايزين ماما مونيكا*
*عايزين ماما مونيكا
 عايزين ماما مونيكا 
عايزين ماما مونيكا 
عايزين ماما مونيكا 
عايزين ماما مونيكا 
عايزين ماما مونيكا 
عايزين ماما مونيكا*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا بيكي حبيبتي *
*منوره من جديد يا غاليه*
*واتمني متغبيش عننا تاني *
*لانك بجد بتوحشينا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2010)

مامتى مونيكا هنا ومش حد يقولى
بجد شخصية فوق الممتازة يا امى
ربنا يخليكى لينا وديما معانا وسندانا
مافيش اى كلام يوفيكى حقك بجد

وياريت تقبلى منى الورد دة 




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*منوره المنتدي كله يا ممتي

ويارب متعبيش عننا تاني

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2010)

*حبيبتى نورتي المظاهره بطلتك الجميلة 

 وعاوزين نشوفك كتير ومتغيبيش علينا تانى 

منورة المظاهرة:36_3_11::36_3_11:*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بيكى حبيبتى 

منوره المظاهره الجميله 

مونيكا انسانه جميله جدااااااااا

تستحق كل تقدير واحترام 

وبجد بتوحشينى اوى 

​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

اهلا اهلا بأرق واجمل شخصية في المنتدي

حضرتك منورة المنتدي والدنيا بحالها

يارب دايما حضرتك تكوني معانا منورة المنتدي بردودك ومواضيعك الجميلة

بجد انا ماتعاملتش مع حضرتك كتير لكني حسيت ان حضرتك شخصية متميزه جد

ربنا يخليكي لينا​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *مش هينفع كده يا مام مونيكا*
> *عايزين ماما مونيكا*
> *عايزين ماما مونيكا
> ...













​
*ميرسى حبيبتى Roka_Jesus 

  أنا موجودة معاكم

ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مامتى مونيكا هنا ومش حد يقولى
> بجد شخصية فوق الممتازة يا امى
> ربنا يخليكى لينا وديما معانا وسندانا
> مافيش اى كلام يوفيكى حقك بجد
> ...



*ميرسى حبيبتى لترحيبك
اللللللللللللله وردة جميلة
الرب يفرح قلبك حبيبتى سندريلا





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره المنتدي كله يا ممتي
> 
> ويارب متعبيش عننا تاني
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى مايكل
المنتدى منور بوجودك
الرب يفرح قلبك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك




*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا بيكي حبيبتي *
> *منوره من جديد يا غاليه*
> *واتمني متغبيش عننا تاني *
> *لانك بجد بتوحشينا*​



*ميرسى ميرو حبيبتى
مقدرش أغيب عنكم
إنتو أهلى وحبايبى
الرب يفرح قلبك حبيبتى 
ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *حبيبتى نورتي المظاهره بطلتك الجميلة
> 
> وعاوزين نشوفك كتير ومتغيبيش علينا تانى
> 
> منورة المظاهرة:36_3_11::36_3_11:*​



*إنتى إللى منورة المظاهرة ومنورة المنتدى
ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى هابى
الرب يفرح قلبك ويفرحك بأولادك
ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اهلا بيكى حبيبتى
> 
> منوره المظاهره الجميله
> 
> ...



*أشكرك كاندى حبيبتى
إنتى كمان بتوحشينى أوى 
وأنتى كمان أنسانة  محبة وقلبك كبير
وتستحقى الإحترام والتقدير من الجميع
ربنا يحميكى ويخليكى لينا
ويفرح قلبك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك



​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يوليو 2010)

*ايوووووووووووووووووة كده*
*حبايبك كتير يا مامتي*
*ولسسسسسسسسسسه*
*عايزين ماما مونيكا*
*اووووووه اوووووووووه*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روكا بتعيشنا فى جوا المظاهرة بجد
حلوة اوى يا روكا
وحلوة الموسيقى التصورية اللى بتعمليها ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> روكا بتعيشنا فى جوا المظاهرة بجد
> حلوة اوى يا روكا
> وحلوة الموسيقى التصورية اللى بتعمليها ​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة يا بوني تؤمري30:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا اهلا بأرق واجمل شخصية في المنتدي
> 
> حضرتك منورة المنتدي والدنيا بحالها
> 
> ...



*أشكرك روزى حبيبتى على ترحيبك وعلى كلامك الجميل
الرب يباركك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوووووووووووووووووة كده*
> *حبايبك كتير يا مامتي*
> *ولسسسسسسسسسسه*
> *عايزين ماما مونيكا*
> *اووووووه اوووووووووه*​



*هىىىىىىىىىى​*:Love_Letter_Open:


*عايزين روكا
عايزين بونى


هههههههههههه*​


----------



## dodoz (21 يوليو 2010)

_اختيار حلوو قووى_
_رغم انى ما اتعملتش معاكى _
_لكن مواضيعك وردودك بجد حبيبتنى فيكى _
_بجد انتى شخصية حلووة قووى_
_يسوع معاكى_​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هىىىىىىىىىى​*:Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> 
> *عايزين روكا
> ...




*ايوووووووووووووووون انا هونا 
شوفتى يا مامتى انت تنادى
وانا اجى  :crazy_pil:crazy_pil
منورة المظاهرة كلها *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _اختيار حلوو قووى_
> _رغم انى ما اتعملتش معاكى _
> _لكن مواضيعك وردودك بجد حبيبتنى فيكى _
> _بجد انتى شخصية حلووة قووى_
> _يسوع معاكى_​



*إنتى إللى حلوة وذى العسل
وقلبك كله محبة
ميرسى حبيبتى على مشاعرك الجميلة
الرب يفرح قلبك
الرب يعطيكى سؤال قلبك






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ايوووووووووووووووون انا هونا
> شوفتى يا مامتى انت تنادى
> وانا اجى  :crazy_pil:crazy_pil
> منورة المظاهرة كلها *​



*المظاهرة منورة بيكم كلكم

ربنا يحميكم ويحافظ عليكم






​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هىىىىىىىىىى​*:Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> 
> *عايزين روكا
> ...


*ايييييييييييييييون مين بينده عليا:smil16:*​


----------



## ponponayah (29 يوليو 2010)

*مامتى بجد بجد
كنتى منورة المظاهرة
وبجد بنتمنا انك تبقى معانا على طول
ومتغيبيش عننا ابدا
نورتى المظاهرة بحضورك الجميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*ودلووووووووووووووووووووقتي معانا شخصية جميييييييييييييلة جدا*
*ومحترمة جداااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا*
*ومش هقولكم بقا ههههههههه*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههه*
*لا والله *
*طيب *
*كانتتى منورة المظاهرة يا مامتى *
*انا صحيح متعملتش مع حضرتيك   عن قرب بس اكيد  انتى حد  جميل اوى ومحبوبه بجد*
*كانتى   منورة يا مامتى*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يوليو 2010)

_*مجهود رائع يا  روكا انتى  وبونى بجد  احسنتم الاختيار*_
_*شخصيه رائع بجد .*_
_*وعاوزين نشوف مين العضو اللى جااااااى  علشان نحضر الطوب *_
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *لا والله *
> *طيب *
> 
> ​


*ايه براحتي بقا:t30:*
*لازم اعمل نوع من التشويق30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مجهود رائع يا  روكا انتى  وبونى بجد  احسنتم الاختيار*_
> _*شخصيه رائع بجد .*_
> _*وعاوزين نشوف مين العضو اللى جااااااى  علشان نحضر الطوب *_
> ​


*احنا نيجي اييييييييييييه بعد مجهودك*
*وبعدين دي اصلا فكرتك يا جون*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*ضيفنا هو ضيييييييف مش عادي*
*شخصية جميييييييييلة جدا ومحترمة جدا*
*متميز بكتابة الاشعار والكلمات الرقيقة ذات معني جميييييييل*
*هاااااااااااااااااا عرفتو ميييييييييين الضيف بتاعنا*
*معنا ومعااااااااااااكم*
*استاذ بهااااااااااااااااااااااء*

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*منور المظاهرة استاذي*
*ويلا نشوووووووووووف احلي مظاهرة لاستاذي*​


----------



## ponponayah (29 يوليو 2010)

*منور استاذ بهاء
والمظاهرة كلها منورة بيك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يوليو 2010)

> +roka_jesus+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *احنا نيجي اييييييييييييه بعد مجهودك*
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> > *
> > الفكرة مش مهم   الاهم انيك كملتى الموضوع وبصورة احلى مما  كانت هكملها  انا بجد  مجهود جميل   ربنا يعوضيك
> > *​
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

*منور المظاهره اخي بهاء

بجد بستمتع بكلامك الجميل 

اللي كله احساس عالي 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هينفع كده*
*فيييييييييين الناس والمظاهرة*
*عيب عليكم يا جدعان*
*استاذ بهاء بلدياتي يعني*
*عايزة ضرب نااااااااااااااااار*
*والا هجيب الدهشانة *
*وقد اعذر من انذر*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 يوليو 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منور يا   استاذ بهاء  *_​


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*​
> 
> *مش هينفع كده*
> *فيييييييييين الناس والمظاهرة*
> ...




لأ لأ خلاص يا ابلتي 
احنا جينا اهو 
علي ايه بقي شوم وضرب نار
وبالذات لو استاذ بهاء بلدياتك 

اهلا وسهلا استاذ بهاء 
المنتدي منور بوجود حضرتك


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

هاكونا ماطاطا​


----------



## bahaa_06 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*احبائى *
*يا لها من مظاهرة حب ابهجت قلبى الفقير*
*فقد اصبح بحب حضراتكم قلب مبتهج منير*
*فليس بفمى كلمات تكفى لشكر حبكم الكبير*
*فمن انا لأصير موضع حب هذا الجمع الغفير*
*فانا بكم وبحبكم صرت فرحا مبتهلا واكاد بدون جناح اطير*
*محلقا بسماء منتدانا الفخم الجميل وبيسوع منير*
*اشتم منه رائحة حب ذكية تفوح بأرجائه ليس لمثلها نظير*
*يسوع يبارك حياتكم جميعا ويثمر خدمتكم بالكثير والكثير*
*تقبلوا محبتى لكم .. مرسلة عبر اشواقى يا ذوى القلب الكبير*​


----------



## ponponayah (1 أغسطس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *احبائى *
> *يا لها من مظاهرة حب ابهجت قلبى الفقير*
> *فقد اصبح بحب حضراتكم قلب مبتهج منير*
> *فليس بفمى كلمات تكفى لشكر حبكم الكبير*
> ...





*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
اية الكلام الجامد دا يا استاذ بهاء
بجد بجد كلمات جميلة جدااااااا
وبجد حضرتك نورت المظاهرة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *احبائى *
> *يا لها من مظاهرة حب ابهجت قلبى الفقير*
> *فقد اصبح بحب حضراتكم قلب مبتهج منير*
> *فليس بفمى كلمات تكفى لشكر حبكم الكبير*
> ...


*الللللللللللللللللللله علييييييييييك استاذي*
*في منتهي الجمال استاذي*
*بجد كلمات جميييييييييلة جدا*
*من شاعر رقيق مثلك*
*دام لنا قلمك الجميل*
*منوووووووووور المظاهرة استاذي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*وماااااااااااااااازال استاذ بهاااااااااااء موجود معنا
**واللي عايزة اقوووووووووووووله انه بلدياتي
**يعني عايزة اجمد ترحييييييييييب 
واللي مش هيرحب هيبقا ...................
*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

شعر جميل جدا استاذ بهاء
انا ما اعرفش ان المنتدي 
فيه شاعر رائع بالطريقه دي


----------



## النور الجديد (2 أغسطس 2010)

> *احبائى *
> *يا لها من مظاهرة حب ابهجت قلبى الفقير*
> *فقد اصبح بحب حضراتكم قلب مبتهج منير*
> *فليس بفمى كلمات تكفى لشكر حبكم الكبير*
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا بشاعرنا المخضرم
حللت اهلا ووطئت سهلا
بجد كلامك جميل جدااااااااااا
واحلى واجمل تحية لاحلى بهاء 
في الكوووووووووووووووووووووون
وبجد انت تستاهل كل الحب والاحترام
والتقدير احساسك المرهف وقلمك الجميل
لا يستطيع اللسان او يصفهم
الرب يديمك ويزيد من موهبتك الجميلة​


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2010)

*نورت المنتدى بعد غيبة استاذ بهاء
افتفدنا موهبتك الشعرية المتميزة
دام لنا ابداعك بهاء
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

*اللللللللللللللللله عليكم*
*يلا الكل يددددددخل المظاهرة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2010)

*هى نايمة  كدا ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فين الناااااااااااااااس*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

*هررررربت*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 أغسطس 2010)

*ماذا اقول ياربى امام هذا الترحيب الجميل*
*ماذا افعل سيدى حتى ارد ما علىّ من جميل*
*هل سأظل محتارا فى ايجاد كلمات طوال الليل؟*
*ام ستمنحنى من عندك سيدى كلمات كالسيل*
*فانا سيدى فقير العبارات امام ذا الحب الجميل*
*فلسانى امام جمال كلماتهم. وقف مريض عليل*
*سائلا قلبى لعله يجد فيه كلم مناسبا لقوله يميل *
*ويجيبنى قلبى. لا! لن تجد مايكفى هذا الحب النبيل*
*فأنا فى حيرة من امرى اقف طالبا عون لسانى العليل *
*ولا اجد سوى انى اشكركم ايها الكرام لحبكم الجميل*
*فانا اطلب حبكم وفى قربكم قلبى كثيرا ما يميل*
*واسأل الله ان ينير طريقكم ويملأ خدمتكم بثمر جزيل*
*اطلبوا عنى لكى ما يشملنى الله بعطفة الكريم الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ماذا اقول ياربى امام هذا الترحيب الجميل*
> *ماذا افعل سيدى حتى ارد ما علىّ من جميل*
> *هل سأظل محتارا فى ايجاد كلمات طوال الليل؟*
> *ام ستمنحنى من عندك سيدى كلمات كالسيل*
> ...


*الللللللللللللله عليييييييك استاذي*
*بجد كلماااااااااات في منتهي الجمال*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*
*فناااااااااااان*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (7 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الللللللللللللله عليييييييك استاذي*
> 
> *بجد كلماااااااااات في منتهي الجمال*
> *تسلم ايديك بجد*
> *فناااااااااااان*​


*ميرسى ياروكا على اهتمامك *
*حقيقى من قلبى بشكر افضالك*
*لترشيحى هنا انا اسير حسن اخلاقك*
*ربنا يديم محبتك انت وكل احبائك*
*ويقدرنى ارد جميل حضرتك وافضالك*
*يابنت المسيح الغالى اللى تمجديه باعمالك*
*يبارك فى مجهودك يسوع ويرشد خطواتك*
*ويدم تعبك وروحك الحلوة ويديم اهتمامك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

منور المظاهرة يا استاذ بهاااااااء

بوجودك وكلماتك الجميلة

بجد قصايد رائعة جدااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ميرسى ياروكا على اهتمامك *
> *حقيقى من قلبى بشكر افضالك*
> *لترشيحى هنا انا اسير حسن اخلاقك*
> *ربنا يديم محبتك انت وكل احبائك*
> ...


*بجد استاذي مش استحق اي كلام*
*مش عارفة اقول لحضرتك اييييييه*
*لساني يعجز اني ارد ع حضرتك*
*ميرسي بجد انا ماستاهلش اي كلام*
*منور استاذي*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (10 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور المظاهرة يا استاذ بهاااااااء​
> 
> بوجودك وكلماتك الجميلة​
> 
> بجد قصايد رائعة جدااااا​


* المظاهرة منورة بيكم انتم*
*ربنا يديم محبتكم *
*ويبارك كمان فى خدمتكم*
*ميرسى جدا لحضراتكم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

*ايه  يا جدعااااان*
*نمتوو   ليه   ؟*
*اصحوووووو  دا  استاذ بهاء من احلى الناس  هنا يلا   كله يصحى  *
*مفيش نوم  هنا *
*حضرو الطول وكل  حاجة  علشان  نكمل المظاهرة*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (22 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ايه يا جدعااااان*
> 
> *نمتوو ليه ؟*
> *اصحوووووو دا استاذ بهاء من احلى الناس هنا يلا كله يصحى *
> ...


*ميرسى ليك يا جميل دا انت اللى احلى الناس *
*على فكرة انا كفاية على انكم افتكرتونى فى الموضوع الجميل ده *
*انا عارف ان مش كتير هنا  فى المنتدى يعرفنى ميرسى خالص على محبتكم واهتمامكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ميرسى ليك يا جميل دا انت اللى احلى الناس *
> *على فكرة انا كفاية على انكم افتكرتونى فى الموضوع الجميل ده *
> *انا عارف ان مش كتير هنا  فى المنتدى يعرفنى ميرسى خالص على محبتكم واهتمامكم*​


*دي حاجة قليلة استاذي بجد*
*حضرتك تستاهل كل خير وكل كلمة جميلة*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (22 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *دي حاجة قليلة استاذي بجد*
> 
> *حضرتك تستاهل كل خير وكل كلمة جميلة*​


* دا تواضع منك روكا انا مستهلش محبتكم دى ربنا يعوضكم كل خير*
* ويملاء مخازن قلوبكم من محبته الغنية *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*منور يا بهااااااااااء​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ميرسى ليك يا جميل دا انت اللى احلى الناس *
> 
> *على فكرة انا كفاية على انكم افتكرتونى فى الموضوع الجميل ده *
> 
> *انا عارف ان مش كتير هنا فى المنتدى يعرفنى ميرسى خالص على محبتكم واهتمامكم*​


_*صدقنى   دا ااقل  حاجة نقدر نعملها مع حد جميل  عذب  زى كلامه *_
_*منووووووور يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> * دا تواضع منك روكا انا مستهلش محبتكم دى ربنا يعوضكم كل خير*
> * ويملاء مخازن قلوبكم من محبته الغنية *​


*نو ازاي استاذي*
*بجد تستاهل كل خير*
*ربنا يوفقك في حياتك بصلوات امنا العدرا*​


----------



## ponponayah (26 أغسطس 2010)

*عـــــــدنا مرة تانى
وكان منورنا ومنور المظاهرة كلها
استاذ بهاء
بجد كان وقت جميل جداا
بنشكرك جداا وفعلا كنت منورنا
ويارب تفضل منورنا ومنور المنتدى على طول


استنونا بقى علشان نشوف مين الضيف الجديد
اللى هيكون معانا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*:smil16:*
*ضيفتنا ضيفة جميلة جدا*
* ضيفة مش عادية*
* ذوق واخلاق وعسولة جدا*
* ضيفتنا جميلة ومتميزة في مواضيعها*
* وردودها الجميلة*
* ضيفتنا هي*






*:a4:* *:a4::a4:*




* هي ... هي ... هي ...*


* العضوة الجميييييييييييييلة جدا*

* زييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييزا* *:new8:*


* منووووووووووووووووووورة يا زوزا يا جميلة* *:36_3_15:*
* ويلا بقا عاييييييييييييييييزين ضررررررررب نااااااااااار:t30:*
* دي زوزا بررررررررررررررضه:t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2010)

*زوزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*زيزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*بجد من احلى واجمل العضوات هنا  شخصيه  جميلة  جدا وممتعة بجد*
*يعنى   حاجة  كدا   عثوله  *
*وبالنسبة ليه  اخت عزيزة جداااااااااااااا*
*وجميلة  وطيوبه اوى اوى*
*ومهما قولت فيها  مش هلاقى  كلام يوفى *
*اختيار مميز يا روكا انتى وبونى   ربنا يعوض تعبكم  وعاوزين  ضرب نار وكل حاجة  حلوة لاحلى زوزاااااااااااا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*أختيار موفق جدااا
منوره المظاهره يا زيزا
تفكيرك وارائك في بعض الاخبار والمشاكل
بيدل انك شخصيه واعيه وفهمه 
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*زوزااااااااااا العسوله
منورة المظاهره ياقمر​*


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2010)

ايه ده يا جون انت و روكا و بونى 
خلونى انا برة الموضوع ده و جيبوا حد يستاهل 
انا بجد مش استاهل اى حاجة من دى .... ده كتير على واحدة زيى 
بجد مش عارفة اقولكم ايه كدة كتيييييير اوى اوى اوى ...
كنتوا جيبوا حد تانى حبوب ..لكن انا مين يعرفنى خلونى ماشية جنب الحيط :love34:
حقيقى متشكرة جدا 
ربنا يباركم و يبارك قلوبكم الطيبة


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أختيار موفق جدااا
> منوره المظاهره يا زيزا
> تفكيرك وارائك في بعض الاخبار والمشاكل
> بيدل انك شخصيه واعيه وفهمه
> ​*



ده بعض ما عندك يا فندم ..انا على قد حالى و ادينى بتعلم منكم  ... :t31:
شكرا كتييييييييير يا مايكل على ذوقك و محبتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *زوزااااااااااا العسوله
> منورة المظاهره ياقمر​*



ده نورك انتى يا كوكى يا سكرة 
بجد مش عارفة اقولكم ايه 
انتوا جمال خالص ربنا يباركم و يفرح قلوبكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> ايه ده يا جون انت و روكا و بونى
> خلونى انا برة الموضوع ده و جيبوا حد يستاهل
> انا بجد مش استاهل اى حاجة من دى .... ده كتير على واحدة زيى
> بجد مش عارفة اقولكم ايه كدة كتيييييير اوى اوى اوى ...
> ...



*نوووووووووو بجد يا زيزا تستاهلي كل خير*
*ومش هنشوف حد تاني *
*والا هتعصب عليكي:smil8::t30:*
*ده انا هولع المظاهرة دي:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده انا هولع المظاهرة دي:t30:*​




*ابعدي عنها يا زيزا دلوقتي
دي شرانيه وانا عرفها 
ابعد يا شيطان ابعد يا شيطان 30:​*


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نوووووووووو بجد يا زيزا تستاهلي كل خير*
> *ومش هنشوف حد تاني *
> *والا هتعصب عليكي:smil8::t30:*
> *ده انا هولع المظاهرة دي:t30:*​


هههههههه عثل يا روكا ماحدش يعرف ياخد حق ولا باطل معاكى :hlp:
و على ايه يا ماما لا تتعصبى ولا تتعبى نفسك 
احنا نطول روكا بحالها تعملنا مظاهرة ... انتى كدة هتحببينى فى المظاهرات يا سكرة :t25:
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا روكتى


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ابعدي عنها يا زيزا دلوقتي
> دي شرانيه وانا عرفها
> ابعد يا شيطان ابعد يا شيطان 30:​*



ههههههههه اخص عليك يا مايكل دى روكا طيوبة خالص 
بس هو يتخاف منها لما تتعصب بس ... شوفت العين الحمرا اللى بتخوفنى بيها . دليل على قلبها الابيض و هدوئها 
هههههههههههههههههه بهذر بجد يا روكا 
انتى زى العسل يا جميلة .... خلى بالك من نفسك بقى يا مايكل انا مش مسؤلة عن اللى هيحصل 
انا بهدى الجو بس :t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههه اخص عليك يا مايكل دى روكا طيوبة خالص
> بس هو يتخاف منها لما تتعصب بس ... شوفت العين الحمرا اللى بتخوفنى بيها . دليل على قلبها الابيض و هدوئها
> هههههههههههههههههه بهذر بجد يا روكا
> انتى زى العسل يا جميلة .... خلى بالك من نفسك بقى يا مايكل انا مش مسؤلة عن اللى هيحصل
> انا بهدى الجو بس :t30:




*أصيله من يومك يا زيزا
بترمي البت عليا وتخلعي انتي
ع العموم احنا مش بنخاف من حد
احم احم مش مش من كلهم يعني :heat:​*


----------



## ponponayah (27 أغسطس 2010)

*زيزااااااااااا القمر
منورة المظاهرة يا عسل انت
وبجد انتى شخصية عسولة جداا
وطيوبة اوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ابعدي عنها يا زيزا دلوقتي
> دي شرانيه وانا عرفها
> ابعد يا شيطان ابعد يا شيطان 30:​*


*مالكش دعوة انت :t30:*
*شيطان ملاك برضه عسل:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههه عثل يا روكا ماحدش يعرف ياخد حق ولا باطل معاكى :hlp:
> و على ايه يا ماما لا تتعصبى ولا تتعبى نفسك
> احنا نطول روكا بحالها تعملنا مظاهرة ... انتى كدة هتحببينى فى المظاهرات يا سكرة :t25:
> ربنا يخليكى ليا يا روكتى


*ههههههههههههه*
*اهو انتي اللي عسل وسكر*
*نو اتعصب عليكي برضه يا زوزا*
*عيب عليكي انا حوة اهو:t23::t23:*
*ويخليكي يا سكر:t4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههه اخص عليك يا مايكل دى روكا طيوبة خالص
> بس هو يتخاف منها لما تتعصب بس ... شوفت العين الحمرا اللى بتخوفنى بيها . دليل على قلبها الابيض و هدوئها
> هههههههههههههههههه بهذر بجد يا روكا
> انتى زى العسل يا جميلة .... خلى بالك من نفسك بقى يا مايكل انا مش مسؤلة عن اللى هيحصل
> انا بهدى الجو بس :t30:


*وحياتك تقوليله :t30:*
*انا طيوبة خاااااااااااااااالث:smil16:*
*يازوزا قولي اللي يعجبك:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أصيله من يومك يا زيزا
> بترمي البت عليا وتخلعي انتي
> ع العموم احنا مش بنخاف من حد
> احم احم مش مش من كلهم يعني :heat:​*


*انا مش بت يا دفعة:smil8:*
*انا ليا اسم ياض انت:budo:*
*خاف علي نفسك يا دفعة:nunu0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا مش بت يا دفعة:smil8:*
> *انا ليا اسم ياض انت:budo:*
> *خاف علي نفسك يا دفعة:nunu0000:*​




*العبي بعيد يا شاطره

وهش شطبنا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> ايه ده يا جون انت و روكا و بونى
> خلونى انا برة الموضوع ده و جيبوا حد يستاهل
> انا بجد مش استاهل اى حاجة من دى .... ده كتير على واحدة زيى
> بجد مش عارفة اقولكم ايه كدة كتيييييير اوى اوى اوى ...
> ...


_*انتى مش معروفة   طيب والله  احسن واحلى من ناس كتيرررررررر اووووى*_
_*بجد حد  جميل  وربنا  يكون معاكى دى حاجة  قليله على زوزا العثوله *_
_*ربنا معاكى *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *العبي بعيد يا شاطره
> 
> وهش شطبنا​*


*شاطرة مين يابابا*
*بنت اختك ولا ايه:smil8:*
*هش انت دي المظاهرة بتاعتنا:t30:*​


----------



## zezza (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أصيله من يومك يا زيزا
> بترمي البت عليا وتخلعي انتي
> ع العموم احنا مش بنخاف من حد
> احم احم مش مش من كلهم يعني :heat:​*



هههههههههه باين عليك ما بتخافش فعلا 
يا بنى اللى يجى على البنات ما يكسبش 
دول غداريين اسئلنى انا.... مرة تبقى حبيبهم و مرة تبقى برة اللعبة :hlp:
بس روكاية دى عسولة بجد و طيوبة خالص ... اوعى تزعلها


----------



## zezza (27 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شاطرة مين يابابا*
> *بنت اختك ولا ايه:smil8:*
> *هش انت دي المظاهرة بتاعتنا:t30:*​



ايه ده احنا هنلعب :smil8:
طب هشوا انتوا الاتنين من هنا ..عايزيين نرش :heat:
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (27 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انتى مش معروفة   طيب والله  احسن واحلى من ناس كتيرررررررر اووووى*_
> _*بجد حد  جميل  وربنا  يكون معاكى دى حاجة  قليله على زوزا العثوله *_
> _*ربنا معاكى *_​



ربنا يخليك يا جون و انت من غير ما اقول عارف معزتك عندى و عارف اد ايه محبتك فى قلبى 
ربنا يخليك ليا يا احلى اخ و ما يحرمنى منك


----------



## zezza (27 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *زيزااااااااااا القمر
> منورة المظاهرة يا عسل انت
> وبجد انتى شخصية عسولة جداا
> وطيوبة اوى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*



ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى 
انتى اللى زى العسل علشان كدة شايفة كل الناس حلويين 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا بونى و ما يحرمنى منك و من محبتك ابدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> يا بنى اللى يجى على البنات ما يكسبش
> دول غداريين اسئلنى انا.... مرة تبقى حبيبهم و مرة تبقى برة اللعبة :hlp:
> بس روكاية دى عسولة بجد و طيوبة خالص ... اوعى تزعلها




*وشهد شاهد من اهلها
يعني كل البنات غدارين
مش بيعجبهم حاجه
بتثبتي روكا انا عارف​*


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وشهد شاهد من اهلها
> يعني كل البنات غدارين
> مش بيعجبهم حاجه
> بتثبتي روكا انا عارف​*



يا بنى مش محتاجة شهادة احنا عارفيين نفسنا كويس هههههههههههههههه
مش كل البنات طبعا ... يعنى بنات زينا اكيد حلويين و طيوبيين خالص ولا ليك راى تانى :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> يا بنى مش محتاجة شهادة احنا عارفيين نفسنا كويس هههههههههههههههه
> مش كل البنات طبعا ... يعنى بنات زينا اكيد حلويين و طيوبيين خالص ولا ليك راى تانى :nunu0000::nunu0000:




*أحم أحم 
هو حد قال يا زيزا
عصبيه ع طول كده :11azy:​*


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه لا عصبية ولا حاجة ده انا بس بوريك الجانب الطيب منا علشان تتأكد بنفسك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

زيزااااااااااااااااااامنورة  يا كبير 
عامله ايه بقى 
فى الحر داااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zezza (29 أغسطس 2010)

حراااااااااااااااااااااانة كتيييييييييير 
و تيتا عندنا فمنعانا نشغل التكيف  علشان بتبرد.... بتخلينا نشغل المروحة بالعافية


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حدفوها بالثلج يلااااااااااااااااااااااا دى زيزا يا نااااااااااااااااااااس*
*يوووووووووه   كله يجى واللى معاه واحدة بيبسى يجى يحدفها   واللى معاه طماطم وبيض يجى برضوو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> *ضيفتنا ضيفة جميلة جدا
> ضيفة مش عادية
> ذوق واخلاق وعسولة جدا
> ضيفتنا جميلة ومتميزة في مواضيعها
> ...




يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

زيزا ذات الرداء البرتقالى 

ههههههههههه

منورة المظاهرة يا عسولة​​


----------



## zezza (31 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حدفوها بالثلج يلااااااااااااااااااااااا دى زيزا يا نااااااااااااااااااااس*
> *يوووووووووه   كله يجى واللى معاه واحدة بيبسى يجى يحدفها   واللى معاه طماطم وبيض يجى برضوو*​



اصيل يا واد 
طمرت فيك العشرة :smil8:


----------



## zezza (31 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> 
> زيزا ذات الرداء البرتقالى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه 
ده نورك يا عسل 
منورة يا احلى تاسونى فى الدنيا كلها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*فييييييييييييين حبايب زييييييييييييييييييزا*​


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ا*نا جيت اهو مكنتش اعرف ان زيزا هنا
منور يا جمييل
زيزا بجد من الشخصيات اللى  يتعرف عليها يسكب صديق واخت بمعنى الكلمة
مع ان المحامين معظمهم نصابين
بس زيزا لسة ش بقت كدة هههههههه
لسة تحت التمرين *
*اى خدمة بشكر فيكىاهو:*::gy0000:


:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مع ان المحامين معظمهم نصابين
> *




*ليه كده ياعم جرجس

كده انا ازعل منك ​*


----------



## zezza (4 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ا*نا جيت اهو مكنتش اعرف ان زيزا هنا
> منور يا جمييل
> زيزا بجد من الشخصيات اللى  يتعرف عليها يسكب صديق واخت بمعنى الكلمة
> مع ان المحامين معظمهم نصابين
> ...



ده نورك يا جرجس :act31:
يا عم مالك و مال المحامين بس .. عملولك ايه !!ده احنا حتى غلابة 

ههههههه ربنا يخليك يا جريس .. انت اللى غالى عليا كتييييييير و انت عارف كدة كويسة 
بجد بامانة انت اخ و صديق زى العثل و مهما اتكلمت مش هوفى 
بس بلاش منه موضوع المحامين ده لحسن ارفع عليك قضية . اخليك تكرهنى :t30:


----------



## zezza (4 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ليه كده ياعم جرجس
> 
> كده انا ازعل منك ​*



خاف على نفسك يا جريس 
اهه جالك اللى هياخد بحقى و حق كل محامى فى المنتدى 
اهجم عليه يا مايكل :bud:

ههههههه انا بس بهدى النفوس :t23:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> خاف على نفسك يا جريس
> اهه جالك اللى هياخد بحقى و حق كل محامى فى المنتدى
> اهجم عليه يا مايكل :bud:
> 
> ههههههه انا بس بهدى النفوس :t23:




*هو انتي مش محاميه برضه يابنتي

ولا بتولعيها وبس 

شوفي شغلك انتي اما نشوف :thnk0001:​*


----------



## zezza (4 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو انتي مش محاميه برضه يابنتي
> 
> ولا بتولعيها وبس
> 
> شوفي شغلك انتي اما نشوف :thnk0001:​*



كدة برضه يا مايكل ترمى الكرة فى ملعبى . و انا اللى بتحامة فيك :beee:
على العموم  انا بقول الطيب احسن :2:
انا اقدر برضه اعارض جرجس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> كدة برضه يا مايكل ترمى الكرة فى ملعبى . و انا اللى بتحامة فيك :beee:
> على العموم  انا بقول الطيب احسن :2:
> انا اقدر برضه اعارض جرجس




*انا برضه اللي رميتها في ملعبك
ولا ولعتيها حريقه وجريتي
شكلك هتبقي محاميه شاطره قوي 
بس مكنتش اعرف انك هتخافي بسرعه كده
بوظتي شكل المحامين :giveup:​*


----------



## zezza (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا برضه اللي رميتها في ملعبك
> ولا ولعتيها حريقه وجريتي
> شكلك هتبقي محاميه شاطره قوي
> بس مكنتش اعرف انك هتخافي بسرعه كده
> بوظتي شكل المحامين :giveup:​*



هههههههه يا سلام يا خويا 
شوف مين بيولع فيها دلوقتى 
انا قلت ان الطيب احسن و اكيد جرجس ماكنش قاصده 
صح يا جريس ولا انا غلطانة ؟:act19: ...


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هى المظاهرة اتقلبت لمحكمة كدا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new6::new6::new6:*
*ربنا يستر ومترفعوش قضيه تطلب بقفل الموضوع*
*يلا يا روكا روحى الاخت والاخ علشان نكمل الموضو ع على   خير بعيد عن الحقوق  واتبعها :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## zezza (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ما بلاش انت يا جون !! ايه الغلط ده فى بتوع حقوق ..اصحى مايكل يجى يشوف شغله معاكوا بجد 
يلا يا شاطر انت من هنا ..عايزيين نرش 
من هنا ورايح الموضوع هيبقى موضوعى مالكش انت دعوة بيه 
:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> ما بلاش انت يا جون !! ايه الغلط ده فى بتوع حقوق ..اصحى مايكل يجى يشوف شغله معاكوا بجد
> يلا يا شاطر انت من هنا ..عايزيين نرش
> من هنا ورايح الموضوع هيبقى موضوعى مالكش انت دعوة بيه
> :smil15::smil15::smil15:




*هو ده شغل المحامين الاصلي
الموضوع موضوعك يا زيزا
اتكلي علي الله وشوفي شغلك ​*


----------



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو ده شغل المحامين الاصلي
> الموضوع موضوعك يا زيزا
> اتكلي علي الله وشوفي شغلك ​*



ههههههههههه تلاميذك يا كبير 
انت تأمر
 :smil15::smil15:​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا  كله الا المظاهرة   مفيهاش  حقوق وطب
دى بتاع  الشعب  كله
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا  زوزااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*زوووووووووووزا نورتي يا قمر المظاهرة *
*بجد بجد شخصية جميلة جدا*
*تستحقي كل تقدير واحترام*
*ومبسوطة اني اتعرفت عليكي*
*ونفسي بقا اشوفك قريب كده:94:*
*ويارب بجد تحققي كل اللي نفسك فيه*
*مع يسوع ومع اسم النبي حارسه ههههههه:smile02:gy0000:*

*كنتي منورة يا قمر:t4::16_14_21::16_14_37:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
ادا  هو اسمه ايه    نورتى يا  زوزا
يلا بقى   خالى الحقوق  تنفعيك  
ههههههههههههه
لا بجد  زوزا من الشخصيات الطيوبة الرقيقة الجميلة الحنينه  اوى 
اللى انا  بعزها وهى عارفة  كدا
كانتى منورة المظاهرة يا  زوزاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وجيه معدنا مع الضيف  الجديد   من احلى الشخصيات اللى هنا  
بجد  رقيقة  وطيوبة وحنونه  وفيها   كل حاجة حلوة   هى اينعم من الطقم الاحمر بس بنعزها كلنا   وبجد  تحس انها اختنا الكبيرة الجميلة  
يوووه   مش لاقى  كلام للقمرة   اللى جايه    بصوووووو   لو وفقت  دى هتبقى من احلى المظاهرات  اللى اتعملت   لانه  بجد حبوبة  اوى  وكلنا بنحبها   هروح  اشوفها وفقت ولا لا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقووووووووووووووووووول انا اقووووووووووووووووول انا يا جون واكسب هدية*:smile02​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
قولى يا روكا   يلا  تقريبا كدا  هى وفقت 
ههههههههههه
لوحديك معاها بقى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> قولى يا روكا   يلا  تقريبا كدا  هى وفقت
> ههههههههههه
> لوحديك معاها بقى


*لا ياعم قول انت:vava:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه *
وفقت يا  روكااا:ura1::ura1::ura1:
*ماشى   القمرة  اللى هتيجى نحي بيها المظاهرة هى العسل بتاع المنتدى*
*مرنا  **Apsoti**  :yahoo::yahoo:*
*قمرة ممكن متشوفهاش كتير بس   لو دخلت  الموضوع تعرف ان  الموضوع دا  من احلى المواضيع اللى فى المنتدى وبتديله مذاق خاص :t32::t32:*
*وممكن تكتفى بمرورها عن اى  شخص اخر:big4:*
*مرنون بنتمناليك   مظاهرة سعيدة بعيد عن الطوب  والزجاج:gun:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هتنورى بجد يا مرنا*
*اسيبيك بقى مع الطوب :act23:*
*يلا بقى عيشى مع  احبابيك:new6::new6:*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه *
> 
> وفقت يا روكااا:ura1::ura1::ura1:
> *ماشى القمرة اللى هتيجى نحي بيها المظاهرة هى العسل بتاع المنتدى*
> ...


لا يا جوجو متفقناش على كدا قلتلك لو فيها تهزئى اسيبك انا عشان مفيش وقت كل شوية بتهزىء لو غير كدا نشوف ممكن ضرب بلاش تهزئ اهو من باب التغير برضو :nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

يا خبر انا جيت منتأخره خالص

زيزا العسوله كانت هنا

حبيبتي نورتي بجد  انا بموت فيكي

وبحسك طيوبه وشخصية تدخل القلب بسرعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا حبيبتي ويسعدك​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا اهلا يا ميرنا

منورة يا قمر

انتي شخصية جميلة جدا واجمل شئ بحبه فيكي هي صراحتك وكلامك المباشر في كل شئ

ربنا معاكي وسعدك دايما في حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*منوره يا حجه ميرنا​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره يا حجه ميرنا​*


 
انتا الوحيد اللى مش مرتحالك فى الليلة دى تفتكر ليه :gun:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> انتا الوحيد اللى مش مرتحالك فى الليلة دى تفتكر ليه :gun:




*ليه بس يا حجه
ده انا غلبان*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

انا على طول باجى متأخرة كده

منورة المظاهرة يا ميرنا

انتى شخصية طيبة وجميلة

ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*منوووووووووووووووووووورة يا ميرنا:ura1:*
* ويلا بقا عايزين ضرررررررررب ناااااااااااااااااااااار:ura1:*
* وفين بقا حبايب ميرنا :smile01*
* عايزة المظاهرة تووووووووووووووولع:smile01*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مرنووووووون منورة المظاهره
بس خلى بالك من الى بيتحدف هههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا يا جوجو متفقناش على كدا قلتلك لو فيها تهزئى اسيبك انا عشان مفيش وقت كل شوية بتهزىء لو غير كدا نشوف ممكن ضرب بلاش تهزئ اهو من باب التغير برضو :nunu0000:


 يا مرنون  محدش يقدر  يقول عليكى  كلمة مش خوف منيك لا  لان كل الناس بتحبك  وبجد منورة  
استحملى الطوب  بقى وخالى بقاليك  من اللى جاااااى
:t30::t30:
وورونى احلى مظاهرة لاحلى مرنون


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مقدماتكم كدا تخوف كل واحد يقولى طوب طوب انتو ايه حكايتكو بظبط


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*مش تخافى  دا طوب  خاص  مبيعورش بيموت على  طول:new6::new6:*_
_*يعنى مش تخافى ومصدقنا لاقينا  حد من الادارة هنا :ura1::ura1:*_
_*وبكدا يبقى خلاص  قربيا على نهايه الموضوع:bomb::bomb:*_
_*هجرى  انا بقى:gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> مقدماتكم كدا تخوف كل واحد يقولى طوب طوب انتو ايه حكايتكو بظبط




*متخافيش يابت يا ميرنا
هما كام كيلو طماطم
تحيه ليكي leasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متخافيش يابت يا ميرنا
> هما كام كيلو طماطم
> تحيه ليكي leasantr*​


*طماطم بس يا مايكل*
*نووووووووو وبيض كمان:t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*شوفتى الحب يا مرنا*_
_*هو دا الحب ولا بلاش*_​


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*شوفتى الحب يا مرنا*_
> 
> _*هو دا الحب ولا بلاش*_​


 
حب ايه اللى انتا جاى تقول عليه :08:


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طماطم بس يا مايكل*
> 
> *نووووووووو وبيض كمان:t30:*​


 يع الله يقرفكو طاب اقولكو فكرة احلى بما انى الطماطم غالية ادهانى فى ايدى اهو بدل الخساير وهعتبرها اترمت ولا يهمكم


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متخافيش يابت يا ميرنا*
> *هما كام كيلو طماطم*
> 
> *تحيه ليكي leasantr*​


 
ايدك عليهم او ممكن حقهم ناشف بدل متتعب وتنزل تشترى وتنقى البايظ


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_هى غاليه اوى  بجد_
_بس مفيش حاجة تغلى عليكى يا مرنون  احنا عندنا كام  مرنا؟_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يع الله يقرفكو طاب اقولكو فكرة احلى بما انى الطماطم غالية ادهانى فى ايدى اهو بدل الخساير وهعتبرها اترمت ولا يهمكم





Apsoti قال:


> ايدك عليهم او ممكن حقهم ناشف بدل متتعب وتنزل تشترى وتنقى البايظ




*ناصحه يابت يا ميرنا
هو الطماطم من مكونات الشقه يابت :gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يع الله يقرفكو طاب اقولكو فكرة احلى بما انى الطماطم غالية ادهانى فى ايدى اهو بدل الخساير وهعتبرها اترمت ولا يهمكم


*يعني ولا بيض ولا طماطم*
*طب خلاص يبقا طوب وزلط:a63:*​


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ناصحه يابت يا ميرنا*
> 
> *هو الطماطم من مكونات الشقه يابت :gy0000:*​


 والله يا اخ كوكو فى وسط الغلاء الفاحش الذى يجول ولنا واضح انها هتبقى كدا


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يعني ولا بيض ولا طماطم*
> 
> *طب خلاص يبقا طوب وزلط:a63:*​


 منا بقول ادهوانى فى ايدى وكانها اترمت


----------



## bethoven (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

bethoven قال:


> *موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك*




*هو فين الموضوع ده طيب
انت شفت الصفحه رقم 1 حتي مفتكرش
ردك معناه انك مش قريت حاجه اصلا
والدليل ردك ده واللي مكتوب بنفس الاسلوب والكلمات
في مواضيع كتيره هل ده كله لزياده رصيدك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو فين الموضوع ده طيب*
> *انت شفت الصفحه رقم 1 حتي مفتكرش*
> *ردك معناه انك مش قريت حاجه اصلا*
> *والدليل ردك ده واللي مكتوب بنفس الاسلوب والكلمات*
> ...


*كوكو  اهدى شويه يا برنس *
*هنا حب وبس  *
*قلبك ابيض    وكبير  يا  كبير *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 سبتمبر 2010)

bethoven قال:


> *موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك*


 مرسى  نورت   وياريت تحس الحب   بجد  معانا   يسوع يبركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *كوكو  اهدى شويه يا برنس *
> *هنا حب وبس  *
> *قلبك ابيض    وكبير  يا  كبير *
> ​




*حاضر ياعم جون
وعلي فكره انا مش قصدي حاجه
بس مش بحب اللي يعمل كده*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاضر ياعم جون*
> *وعلي فكره انا مش قصدي حاجه*
> 
> *بس مش بحب اللي يعمل كده*​


*خلاص بقى  كبر دماغك وعدى *
*يسوع يبركك*
​


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاضر ياعم جون*
> *وعلي فكره انا مش قصدي حاجه*
> 
> *بس مش بحب اللي يعمل كده*​


 بما انك دسوس وداخل تبوظ المظاهرة محكوم عليك بعزومة لكل اللى فى الموضوع ليه رائيك leasantr


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> بما انك دسوس وداخل تبوظ المظاهرة محكوم عليك بعزومة لكل اللى فى الموضوع ليه رائيك leasantr



*
ايه التدبيسه دي يابت
روحي يابت بدل ما ادعي عليكي
وانا مبروك ودعواتي مستجابه
وانتي عرفه هدعي بايه 
واللي مينا عايز يعمله :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> منا بقول ادهوانى فى ايدى وكانها اترمت


*لالالالالالالالالالا براحتي:a63::a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه التدبيسه دي يابت*
> *روحي يابت بدل ما ادعي عليكي*
> *وانا مبروك ودعواتي مستجابه*
> *وانتي عرفه هدعي بايه *
> ...


*طيب  هو ميان عاوز ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش احنا اخوات ولا  ننفذ فيك الحكم بتعها:a63::a63:*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*وسط غلاء الطماطم وجميع انواع الخضار   نحب  نتذكر الاخت مرنا  *
*انها لا تزال تشارك معنا فى   المظاهرة  ونحب نعرف الضيفة الجميلة اننا   لغينا   الطماطم  وخلينها   طوب علشان ارخص  واوفر*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يلا بقى ورونى*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 سبتمبر 2010)

والنمعة منا فاهمة حاجة مستنية اى حاجة تحصل فى الموضوع ده مفيش


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*الطماطم  غليت  والعيال  راحو المدرسة بس  مش تخافى  بكرة اجازة وهيعملو معاكى الواجب*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*معلشى بقى يا  مرنون*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

_والطماطم  رخصت ورجعنا لمرنوووووووون  تانى _
_من  10 الى 8 جنيه  وتعالى  وخدلك قفصين واضرب كل فين وفين   يا مرنوووووووووون  _
_عارف ان الموضوع  زهقيك بس معلشى استحملى بقى__

_
_شوفى الطماطم كدااااااااااا_

_بصى بقى دى حصرى لمرنووووون 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
_يارب تعجبيك  منوووووورة المظاهرة يا مرنووون _​


----------



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2010)

طاب فهمنى الموضوع ايه بظبط بدل منا ضيف اهبل مش فاهم حاجة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب فهمنى الموضوع ايه بظبط بدل منا ضيف اهبل مش فاهم حاجة




:new6::new6:​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب فهمنى الموضوع ايه بظبط بدل منا ضيف اهبل مش فاهم حاجة


_*احلى حاجة فيكى  صرحتيك  leasantrleasantr*_
_* بصى يا مرنون  دا موضوع اسمه مظاهرة فى حب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*يعنى بنجيب  عضو معين    ونوريله ان  احنا بنحبه   :999:وطبعا انتى مش اخذتى فرصتيك بس وعد هنديكى فرصة  اوك   كدا  انتى فهمتى  صج :hlp::hlp::hlp:*_
_*منورة المظاهرة يا مرنووووووون*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> :new6::new6:​


_*انت عايز  تقول ان مرنا  ......*_
_*:new6::new6: *_
_*لا يا راجل   متقولش كدا :new6::new6:*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انت عايز  تقول ان مرنا  ......*_
> _*:new6::new6: *_
> _*لا يا راجل   متقولش كدا :new6::new6:*_​




*فهمني يا نصه
متفهمش ميرنا بقي
عشان ميكنش فيها دم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فهمني يا نصه*
> *متفهمش ميرنا بقي*
> 
> *عشان ميكنش فيها دم*​


 هقولها يا كوكو :a63::a63::a63:
اصلى  نفسى اشوف لون الدم:hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## ميرنا (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انت عايز تقول ان مرنا ......*_
> _*:new6::new6: *_​
> 
> _*لا يا راجل متقولش كدا :new6::new6:*_


 


mikel coco قال:


> *فهمني يا نصه*​​​
> *متفهمش ميرنا بقي*
> 
> *عشان ميكنش فيها دم*​






jesuslovejohn قال:


> هقولها يا كوكو :a63::a63::a63:
> اصلى نفسى اشوف لون الدم:hlp::hlp::hlp:


قسمو عليا قسمو ما حظكو انى مش بدخل كتير بس مسيرى اطلع كل ده من ننى عنيكم :budo: ​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> قسمو عليا قسمو ما حظكو انى مش بدخل كتير بس مسيرى اطلع كل ده من ننى عنيكم :budo:


_كلم يا  ميكى بتهدد_
_الاخت ع فكرة الكلام ليك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هقولها يا كوكو :a63::a63::a63:
> اصلى  نفسى اشوف لون الدم:hlp::hlp::hlp:



* اكيد تقصد لون دمها
من عيوني يا حبي
اوريك دمها وهو سايح :budo:*​


Apsoti قال:


> قسمو عليا قسمو ما حظكو انى مش بدخل كتير بس مسيرى اطلع كل ده من ننى عنيكم :budo:



*ولو دخلتي كتير هتعملي ايه يابت
ولا تقدري تعملي حاجه :gun:​*


jesuslovejohn قال:


> _كلم يا  ميكى بتهدد_
> _الاخت ع فكرة الكلام ليك_​



*احب فيك ندالتك ياااد
اللي اسمه ميكي يرد يا رداله
دي شرانيه من يومها :act31:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد تقصد لون دمها*
> *من عيوني يا حبي*
> *اوريك دمها وهو سايح :budo:*​
> 
> ...


_ع العموم يا ميكى  لا  تقلق  محدش يقدر يكلمك وانت فى موضوعى  _
_بس  ممكن   تجيلك بروفيلك  وهنشوف هناك  دم برضو :ura1::ura1: _​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

_*ونرجع مع مرنا ونقولها نورتى وسورى بجد على تعليقيك فى الموضوع للفترة دى كلها بجد مرسى ونورتى با مرنووووووووووووون ونبقاكى فى موضوع اخر*_
*نورتى يا مرنون*
*فاصل ونرجع بعضو تانى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

كان مشرفنا فى المظاهرات اللى فاتت
الام
  كاندى 
والشقيه
 روز
والرائع 
كوكو
الكبيرة
مونيكا57.
والكاتب 
بهاء 
والجميلة
Apsoti
والمحاورةالجميلة
روزيتاااا
*احب اقولكم انكم بجد كنتم منورين المظاهرة ويارب تكون عجبتكم *
*نورتم وياريت تشاركو معانا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

*الشخصيه بتاعت النهاردة  شخصيه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا*
*جدع اوى*
*ابن بلد بجد *
*ان بحترمه وبقوله تشرفت بمعرفتك جداااااااااا*
*ويارب يديم المحبه بينا *
*وتكون معرفه  لباقى العمر*
*مش هعرف اديك حقك  بس انت عارف اد ايه انا بعزك وبحترمك*
*ضيفنا هو* 
*مينـــــ + Cupid + ـــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
*مش هتكلم تانى باقى الكلام للضيوف *
*نورت الموضوع يا مينا *
*ويارب يعجبك*​


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2011)

تصدق بايه يا جوجو يخوية انا دخلت وطلعت ولا فهمت ايه الموضوع برضو يله نشمت فى كابو وبعدين نتفاهم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2011)

بتختار ناس جميلة يا جون 
مينا كيوبيد من الشخصيات الجميلة والمحترمة جدا وصاحب اصحابة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> تصدق بايه يا جوجو يخوية انا دخلت وطلعت ولا فهمت ايه الموضوع برضو يله نشمت فى كابو وبعدين نتفاهم


_*انا بعتزر بجد يا مرنون ووعد ليكى عوده بس بعد كا نشمت فى مينا leasantrleasantr*_
_*سورى يا مرنون مرة تانيه*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> بتختار ناس جميلة يا جون ​
> 
> مينا كيوبيد من الشخصيات الجميلة والمحترمة جدا وصاحب اصحابة ​


 مرسى يا راجعة وانتى كمان شخصيه جميلة جداااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2011)

بصراحه يا جون اخترت  انسان 

حلو اوى اوى  انسان طيب 

ودمه خفيف 

وراجل بمعنى الكلمه 

وخادم جميل ربنا يوفقك يا مينا فى كل اعمالك
​


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> بصراحه يا جون اخترت  انسان
> 
> حلو اوى اوى  انسان طيب
> 
> ...


:ab7::ab7::ab7:
وانا مش قلتيلى كده :36_1_4:


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انا بعتزر بجد يا مرنون ووعد ليكى عوده بس بعد كا نشمت فى مينا leasantrleasantr*_
> _*سورى يا مرنون مرة تانيه*_​


لا يعم عودت ايه انا هستقيل اشمعنى البلد كلها بتستقيل


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 فبراير 2011)

انت اخترت حد مفيش حد يختلف عليه في جدعنة وانه صاحب بجد وده من ضمن الناس اللي بعتز اني اتعرفت عليها في المنتدي وليا عظيم الشرف انه بقي احد اصدقائي


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> :ab7::ab7::ab7:
> وانا مش قلتيلى كده :36_1_4:


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا ودا الفرق اللى بينك وبينا
انتى حمرا وهو اصفر تقريبا ماما بتشج الاسمعيلى وبتكره الاهلى
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لا يعم عودت ايه انا هستقيل اشمعنى البلد كلها بتستقيل


* ولا تقدرى تعمليها ع فكرة *
*علشان مش بمذاجيك*

*قريبا ليكى عودة:yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انت اخترت حد مفيش حد يختلف عليه في جدعنة وانه صاحب بجد وده من ضمن الناس اللي بعتز اني اتعرفت عليها في المنتدي وليا عظيم الشرف انه بقي احد اصدقائي


 يسهلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
اوعدنا يارب 
بقر ع فكرة


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا ودا الفرق اللى بينك وبينا
> انتى حمرا وهو اصفر تقريبا ماما بتشج الاسمعيلى وبتكره الاهلى
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


لا مام بتحبنى :new8:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لا مام بتحبنى :new8:


_* بتحبكم كلكم وانا لا يعنى *_
_*انا زحلااااااااان :a82::a82:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بتحبكم كلكم وانا لا يعنى *_
> 
> _*انا زحلااااااااان :a82::a82:*_​


* وانا روكا:a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا روكا:a63:*​


 اهلا اهلا عالم سمسم:t30::t30:
منورة الموضوع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*ابو نسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمة هههههههههههههه*
*مينا طبعا من غير ما اتكلم كتييييييييير عارف معزته ومعزة كبيييييييييييرة ( كله علي حسب الحجم) هههههههههه*
*طبعا شخصية جميلة جدا سواء هنا او علي الطبيعة وبجد تستاهل كل خير*​






*وادي قهوة بدل اللي طلعت مش قهوة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اهلا اهلا عالم سمسم:t30::t30:
> 
> منورة الموضوع​


*ههههههههههههه*
*منور بيك يا جون:spor2: *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *منور بيك يا جون:spor2: *​


 ملكيش دعوة :ranting::ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الشخصيه بتاعت النهاردة  شخصيه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا*​
> *جدع اوى*​
> *ابن بلد بجد *​
> *ان بحترمه وبقوله تشرفت بمعرفتك جداااااااااا*​
> ...




واااااااااااااااااااو

مينا منور يا باشا

واحتفالا بعيد ميلادك كمان يلا ياعم  ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل هههههههههههه

يا ويلكم فى المظاهرة يا مينا

يعنى مظاهرة جوة المنتدى ومظاهرة برة المنتدى هههههههههه

من خدمة ادعيلى شكرا

كلنا مع بعض ياريت يا اخونا

يارب يا مينا تلاقى كروت شحن وكل الفئات ههههههههههه

منور المظاهرة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ملكيش دعوة :ranting::ranting:


* لا ليا بقا ها بس:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل هههههههههههه​
> 
> يا ويلكم فى المظاهرة يا مينا​
> يعنى مظاهرة جوة المنتدى ومظاهرة برة المنتدى هههههههههه​
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله عليكي ياتاسوني متألقة:99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*الي اهالي المظاهرة الكرام اليكم هذا النبأ العاجل*
*قرر مينا البطل الشهير بكوبيد توزيع كروت شحن علي كل المتظاهرين اللي هنا*
*واولهم انا طبعا ههههههههههه فئة ال 50 جنيه :ura1::ura1:*
*وكل ما تتظاهر اكتر فئتك تكتر وتكتر:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااايزززززين كروووووووووووووووت*
*عااااااااااااايزين كروووووووووووت*
*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااايزززززين كروووووووووووووووت*
*عااااااااااااايزين كروووووووووووت*
*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااايزززززين كروووووووووووووووت*
*عااااااااااااايزين كروووووووووووت*
*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااايزززززين كروووووووووووووووت*
*عااااااااااااايزين كروووووووووووت*
*فين صاحب المظاهرة ده*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا ليا بقا ها بس:nunu0000:*​


 
انا هسيب الموضوع وهخلع:kap::kap::kap:​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الي اهالي المظاهرة الكرام اليكم هذا النبأ العاجل*
> 
> *قرر مينا البطل الشهير بكوبيد توزيع كروت شحن علي كل المتظاهرين اللي هنا*
> *واولهم انا طبعا ههههههههههه فئة ال 50 جنيه :ura1::ura1:*
> ...


 مينا مبنش ليه طيرتى الولا :new6::new6:حرام عليكى 
ربنا يهد القوى يا مفتريه :bomb::bomb:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااااااااااااايزززززين كروووووووووووووووت*
> 
> *عااااااااااااايزين كروووووووووووت*
> *عاااااااااااااااااااااااااايزززززين كروووووووووووووووت*
> ...


 طفش منيك 
من كتر الكلام الكتير بتاعيك
عاملة فيها ال مش عارف ايه :scenic::scenic:


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الشخصيه بتاعت النهاردة شخصيه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا*​
> *جدع اوى*
> *ابن بلد بجد *
> *ان بحترمه وبقوله تشرفت بمعرفتك جداااااااااا*
> ...


 
مينا مهما قولت مش هقدر اوصفه 
لانه بجد اخ عزيز جدا واجمل صديق عرفته 
بتمناله كل خير واتمنى اشوفه ديما مبسوط 
ربنا يحميك يا مينا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انا هسيب الموضوع وهخلع:kap::kap::kap:​


* ليييييييييييه البلد دي احسن من غيرها:budo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليييييييييييه البلد دي احسن من غيرها:budo:*​


* وانتى ماليك انتى*
:t32::t32:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مينا مبنش ليه طيرتى الولا :new6::new6:حرام عليكى
> ربنا يهد القوى يا مفتريه :bomb::bomb:


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده مش بيطير ده كوبيد يا راجل:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> طفش منيك
> من كتر الكلام الكتير بتاعيك
> عاملة فيها ال مش عارف ايه :scenic::scenic:


* هههههههههههههه*
*مش كفاية عاملاله حسسسسسسسس:smile02*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده مش بيطير ده كوبيد يا راجل:t33:*​


 ربنا يستر عليه


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *مش كفاية عاملاله حسسسسسسسس:smile02*​


 انتى عاملة للمنتدى كله حس
حتى متلاقيش حد فى المنتدى غيريك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وانتى ماليك انتى*
> 
> :t32::t32:​


* انا روكا:boxing::boxing:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يستر عليه


* هيسسسسسسسسسسسستر:94:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انتى عاملة للمنتدى كله حس
> حتى متلاقيش حد فى المنتدى غيريك


*ميرسي ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا روكا:boxing::boxing:*​


 اهلا اهلا عالم سمسم:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اهلا اهلا عالم سمسم:smil15::smil15::smil15:


* اهلا ياخويا :2:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله عليكي ياتاسوني متألقة:99:*




شكرا يا حبى ههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهلا ياخويا :2:*​


مش  اهلا
:a63::a63:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا حبى ههههههههههه​


* العفو يا حبي30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مش اهلا
> :a63::a63:


* طب سهلا:a63:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

محدش شاف كيوبيد هنا :ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> محدش شاف كيوبيد هنا :ura1:


* ولا هناك:gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولا هناك:gy0000:*​


 طفشتى الراجل حرام عليكى :smil8::smil8:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> طفشتى الراجل حرام عليكى :smil8::smil8:


* هههههههههههههههه*
*هو طفشان اصلا:giveup:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *هو طفشان اصلا:giveup:*​


 :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
دا مينا


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 فبراير 2011)

*اختيار جميل اوى يا جونا 
مينا من الشخصيات الجميلة ف المنتدى
وانا بحترمه كتير
وله نشاط ملحوظ 
وبيحب يساعد الكل
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (6 فبراير 2011)

*انا بقى بحبكوا كلكوا كده على بعضكوا..بحبكوا اووووووووووى..لما بيبقى عندى مشكله..بلجأ لاخواتى الكبار هنا..اصل انا البكر فى الاسره..ههههههههه..وفعلا ما بلاقيش حل لمشاكلى غير هنا..ومعنديش أصحاب كتير أكتر مكان فيه أصحاب ليه هو المنتدى..بجد انا بقالى حوالى سنتين 3 سنين..محدش زعلنى خالص..وان كلن فيه حد زعلته من غير ما اقصد فارجوه يسامحنى...انا بحب اخواتى جدا جدا وبحب اصحابى اوى اوى..وبموت فى كل اعضاء المنتدى..والشكر كله يرجع لربنا فى الاول والاخر لانه سمح انه يجمعنا ويكون فى وسطينا..وبؤرده الشكر يرجع لروك لانه اسس اكبر موقع مسيحى فى العالم العربي واكير منتدى فيه مواضيع قيمه..واللى ماسكه ربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه ويديله على قد محبته..دى هتفاتى فى المظاهره..معلش طولت عليكوا..وبشكر صاحب الموضوع...فكره روووووووووووووعه.*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> دا مينا


*ياعم انا مقولتش حاجة انت اللي بتقول:smile01*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2011)

*مووووون ده بجد شخصيه زى العسل وانا مبسوطه اوووى انى قابلته قريب و انا بفتخر بيه جدااا وبعتبره اخويا بجد ومش كلام وبتمناله كل الخير والسعاده والتوفيق اللى فى الدنيا لانه حقيقى يستحق *


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لا مام بتحبنى :new8:


لا يا جون الا مرنون 

دى حبيبتى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> لا يا جون الا مرنون ​
> 
> دى حبيبتى​


* انا قولت كدا انتى بتحبيهم كلهم وان لا :shutup22::shutup22:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الشخصيه بتاعت النهاردة  شخصيه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا*
> *جدع اوى*
> *ابن بلد بجد *
> *ان بحترمه وبقوله تشرفت بمعرفتك جداااااااااا*
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا جون ميرسى جدا لكلامك الجميل اللى انا مستحقوش
وانت بجد اخ غالى عليا يعلم الله




Apsoti قال:


> تصدق بايه يا جوجو يخوية انا دخلت وطلعت ولا فهمت ايه الموضوع برضو يله نشمت فى كابو وبعدين نتفاهم



اشمتى شيختى اشمتى اشمعنى انتى يعنى



راجعة ليسوع قال:


> بتختار ناس جميلة يا جون
> مينا كيوبيد من الشخصيات الجميلة والمحترمة جدا وصاحب اصحابة ​



ميرسى جدا يا راجعه ربنا يخليكى
راجعه من ضمن الناس اللى بعتز بصداقتها


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * انا قولت كدا انتى بتحبيهم كلهم وان لا :shutup22::shutup22:*​




انت عارف كده برده يا جون 

انت غالى 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> بصراحه يا جون اخترت  انسان
> 
> حلو اوى اوى  انسان طيب
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يا امى ميرسى بجد على كلامك الجميل ده
انتى حد جميل اؤى وقلبك طيب وبتمنى انك تفضلى معانا على طول
ربنا يفرحك بأولادك يارب


abokaf2020 قال:


> انت اخترت حد مفيش حد يختلف عليه في جدعنة وانه صاحب بجد وده من ضمن الناس اللي بعتز اني اتعرفت عليها في المنتدي وليا عظيم الشرف انه بقي احد اصدقائي


كلام كتييير اؤى عليا بجد يا ماريان انتى شخصيه بجد جميله الى ابعد حد
ميرسى جدا وانتى فعلا من ضمن الناس اللى بعتز بصداقتهم  جدا


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ابو نسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمة هههههههههههههه*
> *مينا طبعا من غير ما اتكلم كتييييييييير عارف معزته ومعزة كبيييييييييييرة ( كله علي حسب الحجم) هههههههههه*
> *طبعا شخصية جميلة جدا سواء هنا او علي الطبيعة وبجد تستاهل كل خير*​
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا روكا ربنا يخليكى 
انتى بجد من الناس اللى بعتز بصداقتهم جدا
بس بجد انتى تحفه لسه فاكره القهوه اللى طلعت مش قهوه
هههههههههههههههه



روزي86 قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> مينا منور يا باشا
> 
> واحتفالا بعيد ميلادك كمان يلا ياعم  ههههههههههه​



ههههههههههه ميرسى يا روزى ربنا يخليكى يا قمر



tasoni queena قال:


> احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل هههههههههههه
> 
> يا ويلكم فى المظاهرة يا مينا
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه تحفه يا تاسونى
خلاص لقيت كروت شحن نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ميرسى يا روكا ربنا يخليكى
> انتى بجد من الناس اللى بعتز بصداقتهم جدا
> بس بجد انتى تحفه لسه فاكره القهوه اللى طلعت مش قهوه
> هههههههههههههههه


*وده يوم يتنسي يا مون:new6::new6:*
*وياريت يتكرر تاني بس بدون القهوة هههههههههههههه:fun_lol:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه تحفه يا تاسونى
> خلاص لقيت كروت شحن نشكر ربنا


 
طب كويس الحمد لله

ادى بقى لكل واحد كارتين

امال عملينلك مظاهرة ببلاش ههههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> انت عارف كده برده يا جون ​
> 
> انت غالى ​


* شوفتى يا مرنون  انا الغالى :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وده يوم يتنسي يا مون:new6::new6:*
> 
> 
> *وياريت يتكرر تاني بس بدون القهوة هههههههههههههه:fun_lol:*​


 انهى قهوة   بتاعت مينا :new6::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب كويس الحمد لله​
> 
> ادى بقى لكل واحد كارتين​
> 
> امال عملينلك مظاهرة ببلاش ههههههههههههه​


* مش المفروض كده وحياتك*
*شغالين نعمل ردود ونحيي المظاهرة وهو ولا سأأأأأأل فينا*
*انا احتج :ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انهى قهوة بتاعت مينا :new6::new6:


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالا انا معرفش غير قهوة واحدة بس وفي اليكس:closedeye*
*وهو فين قهوات تاني يا جون:t9:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لالالالالالالالالالا انا معرفش غير قهوة واحدة بس وفي اليكس:closedeye*
> 
> *وهو فين قهوات تاني يا جون:t9:*​


* فين فى اليكس *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *فين فى اليكس *​


* لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا *
*الموضوع كبيييييييييييييييير:a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا *
> 
> 
> *الموضوع كبيييييييييييييييير:a63:*​


_* عايزله قعده يعنى طيب  نقعد :smil15::smil15:*_
_*بصى مينا  طلع لائيم  سبنا ندب فى بعض وخلع *_
_*حلوة ندب دى :new6::new6:*_
_*شوفيهولى فين وقوليله امر عسكرى يظهر  بسرعة*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الي اهالي المظاهرة الكرام اليكم هذا النبأ العاجل*
> *قرر مينا البطل الشهير بكوبيد توزيع كروت شحن علي كل المتظاهرين اللي هنا*
> *واولهم انا طبعا ههههههههههه فئة ال 50 جنيه :ura1::ura1:*
> *وكل ما تتظاهر اكتر فئتك تكتر وتكتر:smile01*​




جايه لما الكروت غليت وتقولى هوزع هههههههه


KOKOMAN قال:


> مينا مهما قولت مش هقدر اوصفه
> لانه بجد اخ عزيز جدا واجمل صديق عرفته
> بتمناله كل خير واتمنى اشوفه ديما مبسوط
> ربنا يحميك يا مينا ​



ميرسى يا كوكو ربنا يخليك انت بجد من اكتر الناس اللى بحبهم جدا لانك مش مجرد صديق عادى
انت اخ بمعنى الكلمه


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده مش بيطير ده كوبيد يا راجل:t33:*​


ههههههههه ميرسى يا روكا



tasoni queena قال:


> محدش شاف كيوبيد هنا :ura1:


موجوووووووووود


jesuslovejohn قال:


> طفشتى الراجل حرام عليكى :smil8::smil8:



تصدق عيب ، تعرف عنى ان حد ممكن يطفشنى


HappyButterfly قال:


> *اختيار جميل اوى يا جونا
> مينا من الشخصيات الجميلة ف المنتدى
> وانا بحترمه كتير
> وله نشاط ملحوظ
> ...


ميرسى خالص يا ديدى ربنا يخليكى



Dona Nabil قال:


> *مووووون ده بجد شخصيه زى العسل وانا مبسوطه اوووى انى قابلته قريب و انا بفتخر بيه جدااا وبعتبره اخويا بجد ومش كلام وبتمناله كل الخير والسعاده والتوفيق اللى فى الدنيا لانه حقيقى يستحق *


انا اللى مبسوط بجد انى قابلتك 
ميرسى يا دونا ربنا يخليكى ده كتيير عليا بجد



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وده يوم يتنسي يا مون:new6::new6:*
> *وياريت يتكرر تاني بس بدون القهوة هههههههههههههه:fun_lol:*​


هههههههه لازم قهوه طبعا



tasoni queena قال:


> طب كويس الحمد لله
> 
> ادى بقى لكل واحد كارتين
> 
> امال عملينلك مظاهرة ببلاش ههههههههههههه​



ههههههههه متعملوش حاجه لله ابدا يعنى

***********

*سورى يجماعه للتاخير فى الردود ولكن لظروف خاصه*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> جايه لما الكروت غليت وتقولى هوزع هههههههه
> يلا بقى وزع:yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> 
> ...


_* ولا يهمك يا مووووون  بس خالى بالك الموضوع بيتقفل  بعد 10 باليل( بيت عيله بقى *_
_*انا هعديها المرة دى بس*_
_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*تنور  فى  اى وقت*_
_*قبل  10:smil15::smil15::smil15:*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*يعنى  كويبد يكون هنا ومش تقوليلى ياوحشين انتو
ماشى ماشى

كويبد بجد اخويا و رجولة وجدعنة 
وبصراحة مش لاقية كلام اوصفك بيه 
لانى مهما قولت مش هديه حقه
وفعلا من اعز الناس اللى عرفتها هنا وبعتز جدا بصداقته
وبدعيلك يارب يوفقك فى حياتك ويحققلك كل اللى بتتمناه يارب 

ميرسى ياوحشين ياللى ماسكين المظاهرة ومش قولتولى
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يعنى كويبد يكون هنا ومش تقوليلى ياوحشين انتو​*
> *ماشى ماشى*​
> *كويبد بجد اخويا و رجولة وجدعنة *
> *وبصراحة مش لاقية كلام اوصفك بيه *
> ...


 

*عاجل: عقد الريس جلسة مع وزير الداخلية السابق .... حبيب العدلي 
قال له
.
.
.
...**.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
منعت الحشيش يا فالح ... اهو الشعب فاق:t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*عايزله قعده يعنى طيب نقعد :smil15::smil15:*_
> _*بصى مينا طلع لائيم سبنا ندب فى بعض وخلع *_
> _*حلوة ندب دى :new6::new6:*_
> _*شوفيهولى فين وقوليله امر عسكرى يظهر بسرعة*_​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اهو يا عم ظهر :fun_lol:*
*انت بس هاتله سيرة المحل وهو يجي طيرااااااااااااااااااااان:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> جايه لما الكروت غليت وتقولى هوزع هههههههه
> 
> * هههههههههههههه*
> *ايوة مش جيابلك زباين اهو بدل ما تقفلleasantr*​
> ...


* ايه ياخويا الظروف:smil12:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

> _روكا اه دى طفشت المنتدى كل هبس كيوبيد تؤتؤ :t32::t32:_​


*انا اطفش المنتدي*
*نووووووووووو انا اطفش نفسي بس هههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اهو يا عم ظهر :fun_lol:*
> 
> *انت بس هاتله سيرة المحل وهو يجي طيرااااااااااااااااااااان:new6:*​


 محل
ادينى جيبت السيرة :smile01:smile01


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> محل
> ادينى جيبت السيرة :smile01:smile01


* ماهو مش محل وبس*
*يعني قوله المحل جراله حاجة وانت تلاقيه طاااااااااااااااااااار:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماهو مش محل وبس*
> 
> 
> *يعني قوله المحل جراله حاجة وانت تلاقيه طاااااااااااااااااااار:smil15:*​


* المحل جراله حاجة :t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *المحل جراله حاجة :t30::t30:*​


* اهو طاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار ومشي:t33:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو طاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار ومشي:t33:*​


* راح يشوف المحل ولا ايه :a63::a63:*
*طفشتيه ربنا يهد القوى :t32::t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *راح يشوف المحل ولا ايه :a63::a63:*
> 
> *طفشتيه ربنا يهد القوى :t32::t32:*​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*ياعم هو ده بيحوق فيه حاجة:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ياعم هو ده بيحوق فيه حاجة:smil15:*​


 عينى  عليكي  يا كيوبد 
وقعت فى ايد اللى مبيرحمش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> عينى عليكي يا كيوبد
> وقعت فى ايد اللى مبيرحمش


* ياعم هو انا جيت جنبهleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

:smil8:*هو يعني عشان غير اسمه مش يرد علي الناس هنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*ونعوووووووووووووووووود من جديد ومظاهرة في حب *
*ولحظات ونقووووووووووووول مين العضو اللي معانا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*العضو اللي معانا عضو متميز في ردوده واسلوبه ومواضيعه*
*عايزين كلنا نعمل اكبر مظاهررررررررررررررررررة عشان هو غايب عننا*
*ونقووووووووووووووووله وحشتنا جداااااااااااااااا*
*العضو اللي معانا هوووووووووووو*

*جوووووووووووووووووون طاخ طيخ طووووووووووخ*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *العضو اللي معانا عضو متميز في ردوده واسلوبه ومواضيعه*
> 
> *عايزين كلنا نعمل اكبر مظاهررررررررررررررررررة عشان هو غايب عننا*
> *ونقووووووووووووووووله وحشتنا جداااااااااااااااا*
> ...


_*ربنا يخليكى يا روكاااااااااا بجد مجهود رائع جدآآآآآ*_
_*ربنا يعوض  تعبك يا روكاااااااااااا *_
*ومرسى انيك افتركتينى يا روكا *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يونيو 2013)

*طيب ايه مفيش حد يتحب نعمله مظاهرة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2013)

اكيد انا احب اعملك انت مظاهره ايه رأيك بقى 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> اكيد انا احب اعملك انت مظاهره ايه رأيك بقى
> ​


يامامتى انا عاوز انشط الموضوع مش اخليه ينام اكتر :vava:
ههههههههههههه  
انتى هتقوليلنا  على حد تكون الناس كلها بتحبه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

الله حلوه أوووي فكره الموضوع دا
وليه وقف كدا !! 
ومتابعه لحد ماتختار عضو او عضوه محبوب 


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

وفي ناس كتير هنا 
اختار ونشط الموضوع تاني 
​


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2013)

متابع


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2013)

طبعا يا جون انت هتنشطه مش هتخليه ينام ابدا 
بس نظرا لظروفك والجيش 
نبتدى ببنت الكنيسه 
ياله حبيبتى ابتدى جاوبى 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> طبعا يا جون انت هتنشطه مش هتخليه ينام ابدا
> بس نظرا لظروفك والجيش
> نبتدى ببنت الكنيسه
> ياله حبيبتى ابتدى جاوبى
> ​



^_^
يالهوي ياماما 
انا لسه بقول متابعه 
تدبسيني كدا :t17:
ميرسي مامتي حببتي للتدبيسه دي :flowers:
بس اجاوب علي ايه هو في اسئله:dntknw:
​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2013)

تجاوبى انك موافقه 
بس خلاص انتى قدام امر واقع هههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> تجاوبى انك موافقه
> بس خلاص انتى قدام امر واقع هههههه
> ​



هههههههههههههه
ااااااااااه افتكرت في اسئله ولاحاجه :t17:

​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2013)

ياله يا جماعه نبتدى 
هى انسانه جميله وقلبها ابيض وطيبه ومحبه للكل 
ومتعدده المواهب ليها كتابات جميله ومواضيع جميله 
وكمان دمها خفيف جدا 
اجمل مظاهره حب لحبيبتى بنت الكنيسه 






​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> طبعا يا جون انت هتنشطه مش هتخليه ينام ابدا
> 
> بس نظرا لظروفك والجيش
> نبتدى ببنت الكنيسه
> ياله حبيبتى ابتدى جاوبى ​


_*انا خلصت جيش على فكرة يا مام *_
_*بس بنت الكنيسة طيوبة وشطورة وانا موافق  *_
_*واحلى تدبيسة  لبنت الكنيسة*_
_*انا معرفهاش اوى *_
_*بس شكلها كدا بنوته عثولة منورة يا بنت الكنيسة*_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ياله يا جماعه نبتدى
> هى انسانه جميله وقلبها ابيض وطيبه ومحبه للكل
> ومتعدده المواهب ليها كتابات جميله ومواضيع جميله
> وكمان دمها خفيف جدا
> ...



مامتي حبيبه قلبي من جوووووووه ^_^
انا ماستحقش الكلام الحلو دا خالص
وكلامك ياماما تاج علي راسي 
ربنا يخليكي ليا ولايحرمني من محبتك ابداااا:flowers:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*انا خلصت جيش على فكرة يا مام *_
> _*بس بنت الكنيسة طيوبة وشطورة وانا موافق  *_
> _*واحلى تدبيسة  لبنت الكنيسة*_
> _*انا معرفهاش اوى *_
> _*بس شكلها كدا بنوته عثولة منورة يا بنت الكنيسة*_​



شطوره ! :2:
بنووووورك ياجون بجد وموضوع حلو اووي 
يعني هتطلع مظاهره وتاعب نفسك
وماسك لافته طول اليوم علشان شطوره وعثوله :t17:
هههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شطوره ! :2:
> 
> بنووووورك ياجون بجد وموضوع حلو اووي
> يعني هتطلع مظاهره وتاعب نفسك
> ...


 استنى بس ياختى صدقينى 
هظبطليك مظاهرة احلى من مظاهرات يوم 30 
بس انتى قولى يا رب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> استنى بس ياختى صدقينى
> هظبطليك مظاهرة احلى من مظاهرات يوم 30
> بس انتى قولى يا رب




هههههههههههه
بنقول مظاهره في حب مش مظاهره ربنا يستر :t17:

خلاص ماشي هستني 
ياااارب :blush2:

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ياله يا جماعه نبتدى
> هى انسانه جميله وقلبها ابيض وطيبه ومحبه للكل
> ومتعدده المواهب ليها كتابات جميله ومواضيع جميله
> وكمان دمها خفيف جدا
> ...


حبيبه قلبي بنوتي بنت الكنيسة
دي مظاهره ليها قليله دي عايزة حششششششد وتجمهور مظاهرات في حبها
لاني من اطيب واحسن واحن واجمل البنوتات اللي عرفتها
هي شخصية جميله جدا اخلاقها عاليه جدا محبوبة من كل الناس بطريقه مش معقوله
انا بجد بحبها جدا جدا جدا
وبامانه مش مجامله 
انا فعلا بحبها ربنا يعلم اد ايه هي اختي اللي مشوفتهاش
وبنتي اللي مخلفتهاش:smile02
بس الصليب عليها بنوته متعدة المواهب ودمها خفيف زي ماما كاندي قالت عليها
ومن حسن حظي اني عرفت عرفتها
وفعلا انا كلي شرف وفخر اني اعرف بنوته زيها
وانا من موقعي هذا احب اقولها قدام الجميع
بحبك اوي ياروما وربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:t25::16_14_24:

الموضوع جميل جدا ياجون
وعجبتني اوي الفكره
ومن سوء حظي انه مشفتهوش من زمان
ربنا يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حبيبه قلبي بنوتي بنت الكنيسة
> دي مظاهره ليها قليله دي عايزة حششششششد وتجمهور مظاهرات في حبها
> لاني من اطيب واحسن واحن واجمل البنوتات اللي عرفتها
> هي شخصية جميله جدا اخلاقها عاليه جدا محبوبة من كل الناس بطريقه مش معقوله
> ...


ههههههه 
الله عليكى 
جيبتى كلام كتيرررر مكنتش هعرف اقول
واديكى شوفتى الموضوع استعدى بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

*ايه المواضيع الجامدة دى 
هو انا مش عايشة هنا ولا ايه ازاى مشفتوش 
بس يلا ملحوقة 
روما يا سلام هو فى زى روما ولا طيبة روما 
ولاجمال روما روح قلبى 
ربنا يخليى ليا يا روحى ولا يحرمنيش منك ابدا ومن طيبة قلبك 
بس بقولك ايه يا جون 
عاوزين نعمل مظاهرة جامدة اخر حاجة 
علشان خاطر عيون روما 
يعنى احنا نعمل حملة ونسميها 
حملة تورط هههههههههه
ونورط اى حد معدى من على المنتدى 
انت عليك الولاد وانا عليا البنات 
عاوزين اجمد مظاهرة 
ويلا بقى قولوا ورايا 
روما يا روحى افديكى بروحى 
روما ياروما يا اجمل روح حنونة ههههههههه
طبعا انتى عارفة معزتك عندى اد ايه 
ومهما قولت مش هوفيكى حقك 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههه
> الله عليكى
> جيبتى كلام كتيرررر مكنتش هعرف اقول
> واديكى شوفتى الموضوع استعدى بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


كلام ايه بس
دي حقيقه:t25:

استعد لايه 
لا انا اضايف بس مضايفش:smile02

قطايف بالمكسرات :smile02:smile02


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه المواضيع الجامدة دى *
> 
> *هو انا مش عايشة هنا ولا ايه ازاى مشفتوش *
> *بس يلا ملحوقة *
> ...


 هههههههههههههه 
عاش والنعمة بنات المنتدى 
عاملين شغل جامد يا بختك يا روما 
شوفى  الحب 
دا كله ليكى هيصى يا ستى


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

اى خدمة احنا وراك يا كبير 
بس انت اعملنا مظاهرات وملكش دعوة 
وانا هتلاقى رجالة وراك ههههههههههه
ولا مظاهرات يناير 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كلام ايه بس
> دي حقيقه:t25:
> 
> استعد لايه
> ...


هههههههه طيب خالى باليك علشان الطلب عليكى كتير اليومين دول :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اى خدمة احنا وراك يا كبير
> 
> بس انت اعملنا مظاهرات وملكش دعوة
> وانا هتلاقى رجالة وراك ههههههههههه
> ولا مظاهرات يناير ​


 طيب اشظة ياريت نشغل موضوع الصلاه بجد هبقى مبسوط اوى لو اشتغل لو موفقين هوزع عليكم الينك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حبيبه قلبي بنوتي بنت الكنيسة
> دي مظاهره ليها قليله دي عايزة حششششششد وتجمهور مظاهرات في حبها
> لاني من اطيب واحسن واحن واجمل البنوتات اللي عرفتها
> هي شخصية جميله جدا اخلاقها عاليه جدا محبوبة من كل الناس بطريقه مش معقوله
> ...



يالهوتي بتكفس انا ياتوته :08:

حبيبته قلبي انا يعلم ربنا ماستحقش الكلام دا ولاحزء منه حتي
انتي علشان انسانه طيبه ياعمري
ربنا يخلكي ليا يااحلي اخت ليا في الدنيا دي كلها 
وربنا يعلم معزتك في قلبي اد ايه
بشكرك اوووي ياروح قلبي لكلامك الجميل دا
وانا والنحمه بعشقك وبموووت فيكي :t25::t25::t25:
الشرف ليا انا صدقيني
ربنا لايحرمني منك ولامن محبتك ابداا ياعمري 
​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه المواضيع الجامدة دى
> هو انا مش عايشة هنا ولا ايه ازاى مشفتوش
> بس يلا ملحوقة
> روما يا سلام هو فى زى روما ولا طيبة روما
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
قلبي رورو الغاليه 
ربنا يخليكي ليا انتي ولايحرمني منك ابداا حببتي 
ومعزتك في قلبي يعلم بيها ربنا بجد
وشعارات كمان 
لالا هتغر والله هتغر هههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبه قلبي رورو
حببتي انتي بتعرفيني من غير مابتكلم :t4::t4:
يااطيب قلب قبلته في حياتي
وربنايفرح قلبك ياحنونه انتي ^_^
​ 

معروف طبعاا رورو وتوته بالنسبالي ايه:love45::love45::love45::love45:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب اشظة ياريت نشغل موضوع الصلاه بجد هبقى مبسوط اوى لو اشتغل لو موفقين هوزع عليكم الينك



ياريت يابنى ابعته طبعا انا وراك اكيد


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ياريت يابنى ابعته طبعا انا وراك اكيد


 ورايا فين اتب يعنى ؟؟:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> عاش والنعمة بنات المنتدى
> عاملين شغل جامد يا بختك يا روما
> شوفى  الحب
> دا كله ليكى هيصى يا ستى



هههههههههههههههه
ايوه طبعا يابختي ياجون
دول اغلي حاجه في حياتي 
دي بجد مش مجامله 
ربنا يخليهم ليا ولايحرمني منهم ابدااااااااا 
اموووووووووواه ^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايوه طبعا يابختي ياجون
> دول اغلي حاجه في حياتي
> دي بجد مش مجامله
> ...


ويخليكى لينا يا روح قلبى 
امووووووووووووووووووووووواه اكبر من بتاعتك بس هه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوه طبعا يابختي ياجون
> دول اغلي حاجه في حياتي
> ...


يسهلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
محظوظة بيهم واكيد هما محظوظين بيكى يا بنتى
انتى طيوبة وسكرة بجد شخصيه جميلة اوى 
وصعيديه اصلى :gy0000::gy0000:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى ارجل رجاله 
عاش يا روماااااااااا
وربنا يديم المحبه بينكم 
مش من قلبى على فكرة 
اشوف بينكم خناقه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يسهلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> محظوظة بيهم واكيد هما محظوظين بيكى يا بنتى
> انتى طيوبة وسكرة بجد شخصيه جميلة اوى
> وصعيديه اصلى :gy0000::gy0000:
> ...


ايه الحقد العلنى ده يابنى 
طب دارى شوية النفسنة دى اعوذ بالله منك يا شيخ 
ههههههههههه خناقة يبقى عمرك ما هتشوف واطلع منها انت وهى تعمر يا واد


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ويخليكى لينا يا روح قلبى
> امووووووووووووووووووووووواه اكبر من بتاعتك بس هه ​



ههههههههههههههههه
خلاص وانا هبعتلك واحد اكبر في رساله ^_^
امين يخلينا لبعض ياعمري 

​ 


johna&jesus قال:


> يسهلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> محظوظة بيهم واكيد هما محظوظين بيكى يا بنتى
> انتى طيوبة وسكرة بجد شخصيه جميلة اوى
> وصعيديه اصلى :gy0000::gy0000:
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياربي علي الناس :nunu0000: وحقدها 
رشو بخور ياجماعه 
ومالهم الصعايده بقا :gun:

​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه الحقد العلنى ده يابنى
> طب دارى شوية النفسنة دى اعوذ بالله منك يا شيخ
> ههههههههههه خناقة يبقى عمرك ما هتشوف واطلع منها انت وهى تعمر يا واد


 هههههههههههههههههه
امين يا ستى 
ربنا يفرحكم ببعض 
ويوفقكم ويخليكم لبعض


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص وانا هبعتلك واحد اكبر في رساله ^_^
> امين يخلينا لبعض ياعمري ​
> ...


_*اجد ناااس *_
_*طبعآ *_
_*انتى عارفة راى فالحكايه دى *_
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*اجد ناااس *_
> _*طبعآ *_
> _*انتى عارفة راى فالحكايه دى *_
> ​



اه بحسب ^_^
ايون عارفه طبعااا 
​


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2013)

النهارده بقى مظاهره فى حب 

حبيبتى رورو انسانه رائعه عندها محبه تكفى كل المنتدى وتفيض كمان 

انا عن نفسى بحبها جدا ومهما قلت مش هوفيها حقها 

ربنا يخليكى يا اجمل رورو 

ويديكى على قد قلبك الطيب الابيض 

اجمل بوكيه ورد لاجمل ورده 






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> النهارده بقى مظاهره فى حب
> 
> حبيبتى رورو انسانه رائعه عندها محبه تكفى كل المنتدى وتفيض كمان
> 
> ...


ماما كاندى حبيبة قلبى ربنا خيلكى ليا وميحرمنيش من طيبة قلبك وحبتك الغالية 
انا مستهلش كل الكلام ده لان الحب اللى فى قلبى بستمدوا منكم انتم ومن محبتكم ليا 
ميرسى جدا للورد الجميل انا بعشق الورد 
ربنا يخليكى يلا يا اجمل ماما وميحرمنيش منك ابدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> النهارده بقى مظاهره فى حب
> 
> حبيبتى رورو انسانه رائعه عندها محبه تكفى كل المنتدى وتفيض كمان
> 
> ...


الله عليكي ياماما وعلي اختياراتك الرائعه


يااااااااه بجد من كتر حبي وغلاوة رورو عندي مش عارفه اعمل مظاهره في حبها ازاي !
بس بامانه رورو من اقرب اقرب اقرب الناس لقلبي
انا بحبها اوووي 
يمكن رورو كانت اول تاني حد اتعرفت عليه هنا بعد روما
وكانت اول حد ياخد نمرتي واسمع صوته من المنتدي
هي صحبتي واختي بداييييييييييق اووي اما بلاقيها مضايقه 
وببنبسط جداا اما باقيها مبسوطه
واما بعرف ان مامتها تعبانه يعلم ربنا بحس ان مامتي انا هي اللي تعبانه "ربنا يخليها ويديها الصحه"
رورتي انسانه رقيقه وطيوبه
واقل وابسط حاجه بتفرحها

رورو من اقرب الناس ليا بمعني ان لو في حاجة مدايقاني علي طول بجري عليها واحكيلها 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يااحلي رورو ياارب وميحرمنيش منك ابدا
وتفضلي ليا نعمة الاخت والصديقه اللي بجد ^,^

رورو ايهاب
هي اغلي الاحباب
حبي ليها بدون اسباب
ربي يفرحها ويبعد عنها اي نكد او عذاب
والله ياناس بحبها اكتر من  الكباب





 علي فكرة العصيده دي  من تلييفي يابيبي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههه طيب خالى باليك علشان الطلب عليكى كتير اليومين دول :gy0000::gy0000:



ده علي اساس اني فوانيس رمضان يعني ولا ايه مش فاهمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الله عليكي ياماما وعلي اختياراتك الرائعه
> 
> 
> يااااااااه بجد من كتر حبي وغلاوة رورو عندي مش عارفه اعمل مظاهره في حبها ازاي !
> ...



يا روح قلب رورو ربنا يخليكى ليا ولا يحرمنى منك ابدا 
مش عارفة ارد على كلامك واقول ايه 
بس كل اللى اقدر اقوله فى حقك انك من اغلى الناس على قلبى اللى اتعرفت عليهم 
من خلال النت وصحبتى وحبيبتى وروح قلبى 
اللى لما ببقى مضايقة بجرى عليها احكيلها وافضفض معاها 
ربنا يخليكى ليا وتفضلى دايما منورة حياتى بحبك وصداقتك اللى مش هلاقى زيها تانى 
حلوة العصيدة يابت طلعتى شاعرة وانا معرفش


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو بنوتة طيوبة و جدعة جدا و دمها شربات
و انا بحبها اوي و بحب اجر شكلها و ارخم عليها من وقت للتاني
و بحب صورتها الرمزية صورة هانا مونتانا عشان انا بحب هانا مونتانا و بحب اللون الي بتكتب بيه و بيعجبني ذوقها ف اختيار الاغاني
و هي بجد زي العسل و قلبها كله محبة
ربنا يخليها لينا يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رورو بنوتة طيوبة و جدعة جدا و دمها شربات
> و انا بحبها اوي و بحب اجر شكلها و ارخم عليها من وقت للتاني
> و بحب صورتها الرمزية صورة هانا مونتانا عشان انا بحب هانا مونتانا و بحب اللون الي بتكتب بيه و بيعجبني ذوقها ف اختيار الاغاني
> و هي بجد زي العسل و قلبها كله محبة
> ربنا يخليها لينا يارب



روح قلبى يا ميرا ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
وانا بحبك تجرى شكلى دايما 
بس على فكرة دى اسمها الحقيقى مايلى ساريرس 
لكن هى عملت شخصية اسمها هانا مونتانا يلا اى خدمة عدى الجمايل على المعلومة دى هههههههه
ميرسى يا روحى على كلامك الجميل 
وانتى زوقك زى زوقى بالظبط هههههه
بتحبى نفس الاغانى ونفس المطربين 
ميرسى ليكى ياحبيبتى على كلامك الجميل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

نعمل مظاهره و اعتصام كمان
دي رورو مش اي حد ^_^
رورو دي روح قلبي بجد
حنينه بطريقه فظيعه وطيبه اوي
وموزه كمان ههههههه
بتعرفني مدايقه من غير مااقولها 
ازاي ياختي ماعرفش ههههه
وبلاقيها جنبي علطول لو كنت زعلانه او فرحانه
وطبعاا طبعاا كان ليا شرف ان سمعت صوتها
علي الفون اول مره في حياتي اكلم حد علي النت ^_^
كنت مكسوفه موت منها هههههه
مش عارفه اقول ايه بجد
 من اعز الاصدقاء علي قلبي وبموت وبعشق حاجه اسمها رورو
بحبك اعمل ايه بقا الله ^_^
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياقلبي ولايحرمني منك ابداااا
بجد انتي وتوته رجعتو ثقتي في حاجه اسمها صداقه تاني
واموووواه طبعاا كبيييييييره ^_^

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نعمل مظاهره و اعتصام كمان
> دي رورو مش اي حد ^_^
> رورو دي روح قلبي بجد
> حنينه بطريقه فظيعه وطيبه اوي
> ...


يادى الكسوف يادى الكسوف ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا روح قلبى على الكلام الكبير ده اللى انا مستحقوش 
انتى اللى قلبك طيب وروحك جميلة 
وانا اللى كان ليا الشرف انى اعرف حد زيك 
وبعدين ايه موزة دى انا توفحاية ههههههههه 
فكرتينى بالمكالمة دى يابت ده انا ضحكت ضووووووحك عليكى ههههههه
وانا كمان يا روح قلبى بحيك وبمووووووووووت فيكى كمان 
وربنا يخليكى ليا يا روحى  
امووووووووووووووووووووووواه اكبر ليكى انتى وبتول


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يادى الكسوف يادى الكسوف ههههههههههه
> 
> :t25::t25::t25:
> 
> ...



:66:
:t25::t25:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :66:
> :t25::t25:​





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​



يالهوووتي بموت فيها ياناس اعمل ايه :ura1:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يالهوووتي بموت فيها ياناس اعمل ايه :ura1:​



ههههههههههههه بس بقى لاحسن بتكسف 
يابت هنتحسد كدا 
يلا هاتى البخور وتعالى هههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه بس بقى لاحسن بتكسف
> يابت هنتحسد كدا
> يلا هاتى البخور وتعالى هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه

ياكذوفك ياكذوفك ههههههههه
حااضر يامعنمه :smil6::t25:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياكذوفك ياكذوفك ههههههههه
> حااضر يامعنمه :smil6::t25:
> ​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أغسطس 2013)

منووووووووووورين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> منووووووووووورين​


ده نووووورك يا واد ​


----------



## mero_engel (10 أغسطس 2013)

منووورين يا جدع ناس 
هو الكلام علي ميين بقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

mero_engel قال:


> منووورين يا جدع ناس
> هو الكلام علي ميين بقي


ده نورك حبيبتي
الكلام  علي حبيبتي رورو ايهاب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

اولا موضوع ذي العسل بجد 
فكرته جميلة 

لو الكلام على رورو يبقى هنطول اوووووووووووي و ناخد عشر صفح كدة 

اولا 
رورو دي حد كدة ذي السكر رغم اني بعرفها من المنتدى بس 
بس اول ماتشوف ردودها و مواضيعها و تعليقاتها تحس كدة ان هي حد قريب ليك 
حد انت تعرفه حد حنين كدة و عسول و دمه خفيف و علطول تخليك تاخد عليها 
و ترغي معاها كأنها حد انت بتعرفه من سنين 

رورو قلبها كبيييييير اوووي و جواها محبة كبييرة دايما كانت تفتقدني لما كنت غايبة 
هي و توتة روح قلبي 

رورو من اقرب الناس ليا هنا ف المنتدى انا رغم اني مسجلة ف المنتدى بقالي فترة كبيييرة جدا بس اختلاطي قليل اوييييي بس رورو بقى تجبر الواحد انه مايقدرش يعدي يوم غير لما 
يدخل المنتدى و يدور على رورو ف موضوع او تعليييق 

اجي بقى على زوق رورو ف الاغاني ف المواضيع ف كل حاجة 
حاجة كدة عبقرية 
بحب اووووي بساطتها فالكلام 

بجد رورو لو اعدت اتكلم عليها من هنا لبكرة الصبح مش هكفي 
كل اللي اقدر اقوله اني هي و البت السكرة اللي اسمها توتة دول اقرب ناس ليا هنا ف المنتدى 
و بجد لما بدخل و مش بشوفهم كدة هنا بحس ان المنتدى ناقص البنبوني بتاعه 

الكلمة الاخيرة  بجد و من قلبي بحبك يا بت يا رورو اووووي 
انتي و اللي دايما نكشاني توتة 
و ربنا يخليكم و تفضلو منورين الدنيا بمحبتكم الكبيييييرة اووووي دي 
و يفرح قلبكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> اولا موضوع ذي العسل بجد
> فكرته جميلة
> 
> لو الكلام على رورو يبقى هنطول اوووووووووووي و ناخد عشر صفح كدة
> ...


يانهاااااارى على الكلام كل ده ليا انا 

ميرسى يا روح قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا يا موكتى يا قمرة 
بجد انا مستهلش ولا حرف فى اللى قوليته ده 
انتى اللى قلبك عسل وبتحبى كل الناس حتى لو مش تعرفيهم معرفة شخصية 
بجد انا بموت فيكى وفى كلامك بحس فعلا انى اعرفك من زمان 
قلبك طيب ومشاركاتك بموت فيها وكمان زوقك فى الاغانى خلفتى فى الملاعب ههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبة قلبى يارب وميرسى جدا لكلامك الجميل اللى مستحقهوش ابدا


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

خلصنا من رورو وانا بعتزرلها وبعتزر لاى حد عن  عدم متابعتى بس هحاول اوفق الفترى اللى جايه 
يلا بقى قلولى نفسكو فمين يتعملو مظاهرة حب هناااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> خلصنا من رورو وانا بعتزرلها وبعتزر لاى حد عن  عدم متابعتى بس هحاول اوفق الفترى اللى جايه
> يلا بقى قلولى نفسكو فمين يتعملو مظاهرة حب هناااااااااااااااااا



للاسف..... مش قادره اقولها :a82:
انت ياجون هههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> للاسف..... مش قادره اقولها :a82:​
> 
> 
> انت ياجون هههههههههه​



 للاسف مش عاوز اشوفيك هنا تانى :beee::beee:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> خلصنا من رورو وانا بعتزرلها وبعتزر لاى حد عن  عدم متابعتى بس هحاول اوفق الفترى اللى جايه
> يلا بقى قلولى نفسكو فمين يتعملو مظاهرة حب هناااااااااااااااااا



*لا كدا ظلم يا جون بقى انت تقوم بالمظاهرة وتسبها وتمشى 
ودلوقتى راجع لا انا احتج احتجاجا محتاجا بالمحاتيج المحتجة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا كدا ظلم يا جون بقى انت تقوم بالمظاهرة وتسبها وتمشى *
> *ودلوقتى راجع لا انا احتج احتجاجا محتاجا بالمحاتيج المحتجة *​


.
وانتى كمان يلا انا صاحب العمارة
قصدى صاحب الموضوع 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> للاسف مش عاوز اشوفيك هنا تانى :beee::beee:



ههههههههههههه
اسكت اسكت هو كان في حد هيقف في المظاهره غيري  :spor22:ههههههه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا كدا ظلم يا جون بقى انت تقوم بالمظاهرة وتسبها وتمشى
> ودلوقتى راجع لا انا احتج احتجاجا محتاجا بالمحاتيج المحتجة *​


*
و انا بردو ذيك يا رورو بحتك محاتيج احتجاجا محتجا بجد :beee:​*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> .
> وانتى كمان يلا انا صاحب العمارة
> قصدى صاحب الموضوع
> هههههههههههههههه


*صاحب الموضوع على نفسك يا واد انت 
انا ما زلت محتجة بس هه 
انا برشح موكا حبيبة قلبى يلا بقى قود المظاهرة ووزع الاعلام وانا وراك يا واد 
هلبس الشيشرت بتاع المظاهرات وجاية *


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

هو مفيش غركم انتو التلاته 
هههههههه طب مش لاعب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




صاحب الموضوع على نفسك يا واد انت 
انا ما زلت محتجة بس هه 
انا برشح موكا حبيبة قلبى يلا بقى قود المظاهرة ووزع الاعلام وانا وراك يا واد 
هلبس الشيشرت بتاع المظاهرات وجاية 

أنقر للتوسيع...


موكا مييييييييييين :new2::new2:
لا انا عايزة الواد جووووون
خلينا نعمله مظاهرة تليق بمقامه ههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هو مفيش غركم انتو التلاته
> هههههههه طب مش لاعب


*انت صحيت صحيح مش كنت هتتخمد من شوية 
وهربت من هناك جنالك هنا 
نام كمان وكمان هنطلعلك فى اى مكان ههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت صحيت صحيح مش كنت هتتخمد من شوية *
> *وهربت من هناك جنالك هنا *
> *نام كمان وكمان هنطلعلك فى اى مكان ههههههههه*


 طب هنا وممكن اهرب منكم شويه على الفيس لكن خايف انام تطلعو فالحلم 
ههرب منكم ازاى ساعتها بقى ؟؟؟
:a82::a82:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:




 طب هنا وممكن اهرب منكم شويه على الفيس لكن خايف انام تطلعو فالحلم 
ههرب منكم ازاى ساعتها بقى ؟؟؟
:a82::a82:

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده يبقى احلى حلم انت تطول يا واد :smil12::smil12::smil12:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طب هنا وممكن اهرب منكم شويه على الفيس لكن خايف انام تطلعو فالحلم
> ههرب منكم ازاى ساعتها بقى ؟؟؟
> :a82::a82:


*هتلاقينى على الفيس برضوا ههههههه 
انما فى الحلم ده بقى انا متعملش حسابى اصلى مفيش حيل اوصل لحد بيتكم 
والمواصلات مفيش دلوقتى :dance:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
انا معاك يامعلم ههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *ده يبقى احلى حلم انت تطول يا واد :smil12::smil12::smil12:*​




نو كومنت علشان لو انا رديت انتى ممكن تكرهينى 
:beee::beee:



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتلاقينى على الفيس برضوا ههههههه *
> *انما فى الحلم ده بقى انا متعملش حسابى اصلى مفيش حيل اوصل لحد بيتكم *
> *والمواصلات مفيش دلوقتى :dance:*


 ياريت تنزلى هيخدوكى فالحظر هههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا معاك يامعلم ههههههههه
> ​


*مع مين بالظبط يا روما حددى موقفك *
*وبعدين انى زى حالاتى سابنا انا وانتى فى المظاهرة بتاعتنا وخلع *
*يبقى ايدك فى ايدى ونخلعه من هنا *
*مش هنقدر يعنى اللى خلانا خلعنا رئيسين *
*مش هنخلع جون ههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ياريت تنزلى هيخدوكى فالحظر هههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:


*جتك نيلة هو انا بنزل الصبح لما هنزل دلوقتى 
متفرحش اوى شوف حاجة غيرها :t32:*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> نو كومنت علشان لو انا رديت انتى ممكن تكرهينى
> :beee::beee:
> 
> 
> ياريت تنزلى هيخدوكى فالحظر هههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:



:01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا معاك يامعلم ههههههههه​


 طول عمريك طيبة يا روماااااااا 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مع مين بالظبط يا روما حددى موقفك *
> *وبعدين انى زى حالاتى سابنا انا وانتى فى المظاهرة بتاعتنا وخلع *
> *يبقى ايدك فى ايدى ونخلعه من هنا *
> *مش هنقدر يعنى اللى خلانا خلعنا رئيسين *
> *مش هنخلع جون ههههههه*​


طول عمريك شريرة يا رورو 
ههههههههههههه:spor22::spor22:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جتك نيلة هو انا بنزل الصبح لما هنزل دلوقتى *
> *متفرحش اوى شوف حاجة غيرها :t32:*


 انا حاسس انم عملو كدا فالبلد كلها علشان خطريك انتى 
:t32::t32:


moky قال:


> :01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139:


 :new2: الله يسمحيك 
من ضربك على خدك الايمن فحول له الايسر ايضآ 
مش هما المسيحين بيقولو كدا برضوووووو :beee::beee:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مع مين بالظبط يا روما حددى موقفك *
> *وبعدين انى زى حالاتى سابنا انا وانتى فى المظاهرة بتاعتنا وخلع *
> *يبقى ايدك فى ايدى ونخلعه من هنا *
> *مش هنقدر يعنى اللى خلانا خلعنا رئيسين *
> *مش هنخلع جون ههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
معاكي انتي حببتي امال هكون مع جون
حاشا وكلا معاكي ياقلبي انتي هههههههه
​


moky قال:


> :01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139:



هههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتيني ياموكي ههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:




 انا حاسس انم عملو كدا فالبلد كلها علشان خطريك انتى 
:t32::t32:

 :new2: الله يسمحيك 
من ضربك على خدك الايمن فحول له الايسر ايضآ 
مش هما المسيحين بيقولو كدا برضوووووو :beee::beee:

أنقر للتوسيع...


خلاص مش تزعل لحسن انا كدة :crying::crying::crying:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

_خونة كلكم خونه _
_هقوم انام وربنا يستر _
_موكا _
_جهزى نفسيك بقى_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا حاسس انم عملو كدا فالبلد كلها علشان خطريك انتى
> :t32::t32:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *خلاص مش تزعل لحسن انا كدة :crying::crying::crying:*​


 تؤتؤ خصومة كبيررررررررررررررة
بابا يسوع زعلان منيك


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> johna&jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > انا حاسس انم عملو كدا فالبلد كلها علشان خطريك انتى
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> معاكي انتي حببتي امال هكون مع جون
> حاشا وكلا معاكي ياقلبي انتي هههههههه
> ​


*ايون ده فاكرك معاه هو 
ميعرفش انك معايا قلبا وقالبا *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _خونة كلكم خونه _
> _هقوم انام وربنا يستر _
> _موكا _
> _جهزى نفسيك بقى_​




هههههههههههههههههههههه



وانا كمان ماشيه 
رورو وموكي تصبحو علي الفففففففف خيييييير
باي باي
ربنا معاكو:Love_Mailbox:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون ده فاكرك معاه هو
> ميعرفش انك معايا قلبا وقالبا *



هع هع هع قال معاه قال هههههههههه
:dance::dance:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*وانتى من اهل الخير يا روحى 
ومتنسيش بكرة معادنا فى المظاهرة 
والبسى الشيشرت بتاع المظاهرة احمر ها *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:



خونة كلكم خونه 
هقوم انام وربنا يستر 
موكا 
جهزى نفسيك بقى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت مش مخاصمني يا واد انت 
اجهز نفسي ليه بقى :beee:
و تيشرتات حمرا كمان :ranting:
يا عيب الشوم يا جدعان :766ah:
ده ابويا يطخني بالنار لو عرف اني نزلت مظاهرة :big4:

كدة يا رورو تدبسيني التدبيسة دي :010105~332:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانتى من اهل الخير يا روحى
> ومتنسيش بكرة معادنا فى المظاهرة
> والبسى الشيشرت بتاع المظاهرة احمر ها *



حاااااضر
عولم سوف ينفذ :yahoo:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *انت مش مخاصمني يا واد انت *
> *اجهز نفسي ليه بقى :beee:*
> *و تيشرتات حمرا كمان :ranting:*
> *يا عيب الشوم يا جدعان :766ah:*
> ...


الخصام شيئ والمظاهرة شيئ تانى خالص وعلى فكرة لو بدات المظاهرة مش عاوز ضحك ولا هزار خالص مفهوم :spor22:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:




الخصام شيئ والمظاهرة شيئ تانى خالص وعلى فكرة لو بدات المظاهرة مش عاوز ضحك ولا هزار خالص مفهوم :spor22:

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش مفهوم خالص:017165~155:
ده انا هشيع الفوضى 
و هأجر بلطجية
و هجيب جمال كمان 
و هعمل موقعة ايه رأيك بقى :15_3_35[1]::10_9_209[1]::t36:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *مش مفهوم خالص:017165~155:*
> *ده انا هشيع الفوضى *
> *و هأجر بلطجية*
> *و هجيب جمال كمان *
> ...


هو انتى فاكرة نفسيك فحب مع التتار
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايام ابو لهب دى مش هتنسوها ابدآ 
؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*

johna&jesus قال:



هو انتى فاكرة نفسيك فحب مع التتار
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايام ابو لهب دى مش هتنسوها ابدآ 
؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


فين ايام ابو لهب دي كانت ايام جميلة ما تتعوضش 
ماتفكرنيش بالذي مضى بقى يا جون 

:big56::big56:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *فين ايام ابو لهب دي كانت ايام جميلة ما تتعوضش *
> *ماتفكرنيش بالذي مضى بقى يا جون *​
> 
> *:big56::big56:*​


 الا انا سمعت اشاعة انيك رايحة تنامى 
:t33::t33: صحيح الكلام دا ؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*

johna&jesus قال:




 الا انا سمعت اشاعة انيك رايحة تنامى 
:t33::t33: صحيح الكلام دا ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


بص ماكدبش عليك 
انا هدخل اعمل نفسي هنام 
نمت يبقى معجزة 
مانمتش هرجع تاني و اعد ادعي عليك لبكرة الصبح :ranting::ranting::ranting:​*


----------

